# | My personal progress thread | Coming back after a long time |



## Cubing Forever (Jan 15, 2021)

So, this is an ordinary progress thread where I'll update my weekly progress.

Averages:
3x3: 16
Method: Mehta
Main: Qiyi Warrior S

2x2: 3.5
Method: Ortega
Main: YJ YuPo v2 M

OH: 32-33
Method: YruRU
Main: QiYi Warrior S


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 17, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-17
avg of 12: 7.000

Time List:
1. 8.037 F' R' F2 R U' F2 U R' U2 
2. 8.854 R F2 R' F U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' 
3. (3.131) F2 U' F2 U' F U2 F' U F' 
4. 6.804 U F' U2 R' U' F2 R2 F' R2 
5. 8.315 F' R F2 U' F R F2 U' R2 F' 
6. 5.254 U' F2 R' U F' R2 U2 R' F 
7. 5.503 F2 U2 F' U R2 F R2 F' R' 
8. 6.850 U2 R' F U F' R F' U R2 
9. 7.046 U2 F' R2 F' U2 R F' R U R' 
10. 6.683 F' R U2 R F' R F R2 F' U' 
11. (9.339) R F' R F2 U2 F' U R2 U' 
12. 6.657 U2 F U' F' R F2 R2 U' R2

7.000 Ao12 lol


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 17, 2021)

Sub 30 Mehta single wtf

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-17
single: 26.666

Time List:
1. 26.666 L R2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D L F2 D' F' U' R' U @2021-01-17 16:54:37

x2 y //Inspection 
R' U M' U2 M //FB
u R2 E' R U' R' u //3QB 
R2 U R' U' R'//EOLE 
U' R2 U' R2 //6CO 1
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //6CO2 
U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 //APDR
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL 
D //ADF

(58h, 73q, 55s, 57e) 

(Sorry for swearing just couldn't control it lol)


----------



## Devagio (Jan 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Questions:
> What algset should I learn after 6CO1? L5EP, 6CP or full EOLE?
> First Block tips?


I think you should definitely learn L5EP first, and then slowly start trying to make sense of the EOLE algorithms without necessarily learning them. You should also slowly start considering the CDRLL path and see if that will be your default; or if you'll stick with 6CP.

For first block, you could use a block trainer, or even watch Roux tutorials and try to translate it to Mehta FB. 

Best of luck with your progress!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 18, 2021)

Devagio said:


> I think you should definitely learn L5EP first, and then slowly start trying to make sense of the EOLE algorithms without necessarily learning them. You should also slowly start considering the CDRLL path and see if that will be your default; or if you'll stick with 6CP.
> 
> For first block, you could use a block trainer, or even watch Roux tutorials and try to translate it to Mehta FB.
> 
> Best of luck with your progress!


Thanks!!!
I finished 6CO 1 yesterday and coincidentally, the L5EP 3 cycles too!!

Will consider either CDRLL or APDR as default as the few APDRs that I know intuitively have always led to faster singles.
Or I'll stick to 6CP if the above two don't suit me.


----------



## ZB2op (Jan 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> First Block tips?


Watch the start of roux example solves


----------



## ProStar (Jan 18, 2021)

6COLL can be done 2-look with only OCLL algorithms. I'd learn L5EP first(because it's a small set), then 6CP, then 6CO. EOLE can be done mostly intuitively.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 21, 2021)

I finished half of L5EP. 2 more 2e2e cases and the 5 cycles are left. Right now, I'm using algdrill.jonatanklosko.com to drill algs. It allows us to create new drills for custom algsets and has a simplistic UI.

Questions:
YruRU or LEOR for OH?
Should I use the RUF, old school or RUD Gc perm? (Old school: R2 u' R U' R U' R' u R2 f R' f')


Also, I got a 27.something a few days ago. 

Mehta sucks for OH. That's why I'm choosing either LEOR or YruRU. #Nobig3
(lol)

Also, sub 40 Ao5 Yay!!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-21 (solving from 2021-01-21 17:21:43 to 2021-01-21 17:30:59)
avg of 5: 39.968

Time List:
1. 41.906 B2 L D' L2 B D2 R2 F U2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 D R U' L' F L2 B' @2021-01-21 17:21:43
2. (33.471) D' B2 U2 F R2 B L2 B' L2 B U2 L2 F L B' D F' D' B' U B2 @2021-01-21 17:24:39
3. 34.918 R2 U2 L2 F2 B L' B2 U D2 R B2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 R' @2021-01-21 17:27:10
4. (54.744) L2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 U R2 U L' D F R' U2 L' B R' F' @2021-01-21 17:28:09
5. 43.079 U2 B' L D L F R B' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D R2 @2021-01-21 17:30:59

 

Another PB Ao5:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-21 (solving from 2021-01-21 18:01:37 to 2021-01-21 18:05:59)
avg of 5: 35.878

Time List:
1. 33.201 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 L D' R2 U B2 U' L B L' B2 @2021-01-21 18:01:37
2. 40.060 B R F B L' B' L F' U2 L2 F2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F' D R' @2021-01-21 18:02:40
3. 34.372 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 D' L D2 R' U2 B' F' R' U' F D2 @2021-01-21 18:03:49
4. (43.523) B2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U' L B' F2 U R' D2 R2 U @2021-01-21 18:04:47
5. (32.934) B U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 R' U' F L' B2 D' B' D' B @2021-01-21 18:05:59

Sub 30!!!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-21
single: 28.227

Time List:
1. 28.227 U R2 D' F2 D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 U R' U F2 R U B2 @2021-01-21 18:09:14


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 21, 2021)

Sub 40 Ao25:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-21 (solving from 2021-01-21 17:49:35 to 2021-01-21 18:24:51)
avg of 25: 39.759

Time List:
1. 38.038 R' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 L' F' L2 D U R' D' U @2021-01-21 17:49:35
2. 34.280 F' L' U' L B2 U' F2 D' B' L U L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U R2 @2021-01-21 17:50:37
3. 43.803 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 R' B2 D L' F' @2021-01-21 17:51:52
4. 34.996 F R' B2 L2 B' R2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 R2 B' D' R' U F U2 R2 D @2021-01-21 17:53:05
5. (57.130) F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L F2 D F2 L' R2 B D U R' @2021-01-21 17:54:07
6. 47.933 L' B R2 D' L' F2 R' F' D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 F' R2 F U L @2021-01-21 17:55:31
7. 47.247 B U2 L' U' L2 F2 B' R' B2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 B L2 F L2 @2021-01-21 17:56:40
8. 44.968 U2 B' R2 U2 B U2 B D2 F U2 B2 R' B D2 R D' L' R B2 L2 @2021-01-21 17:58:10
9. 33.201 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 L D' R2 U B2 U' L B L' B2 @2021-01-21 18:01:37
10. 40.060 B R F B L' B' L F' U2 L2 F2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F' D R' @2021-01-21 18:02:40
11. 34.372 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 D' L D2 R' U2 B' F' R' U' F D2 @2021-01-21 18:03:49
12. 43.523 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U' L B' F2 U R' D2 R2 U @2021-01-21 18:04:47
13. (32.934) B U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 R' U' F L' B2 D' B' D' B @2021-01-21 18:05:59
14. 33.249 U2 R U2 R F2 L D2 R2 D2 R U2 L B' F2 D R2 B' L D2 B F' @2021-01-21 18:08:08
15. (28.227) U R2 D' F2 D2 B L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 U R' U F2 R U B2 @2021-01-21 18:09:14
16. 34.930 L D2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' F' R' U' L2 R2 F' @2021-01-21 18:14:26
17. 38.101 R2 U' F2 L2 F' R2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 F' D2 R B' U L R' U F @2021-01-21 18:15:23
18. 43.871 F U D2 B' D B' U L' F' L2 U2 F D2 L2 B' U2 D2 L2 U2 B' L' @2021-01-21 18:16:22
19. 35.836 B' U2 B' L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' L' B' U' R2 F' L' U2 F2 R2 @2021-01-21 18:17:31
20. 40.084 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 F R2 U' L D2 B' R' D' U B' U' R2 @2021-01-21 18:18:35
21. 43.314 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U R' B' D R F U' L2 R D L2 @2021-01-21 18:20:12
22. 42.757 L F R' B2 L F2 R B2 L D2 F2 R U2 L2 B D2 R2 F2 D' L F @2021-01-21 18:21:22
23. 45.559 F2 D2 B U B2 D L2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 L R' U' F L2 D L @2021-01-21 18:22:43
24. 34.827 B2 U F' L U2 F' U' L R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 @2021-01-21 18:23:56
25. (51.629) U2 R' D2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F D R U L2 R' U2 B U2 @2021-01-21 18:24:51

Noice!!!


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I finished half of L5EP. 2 more 2e2e cases and the 5 cycles are left. Right now, I'm using algdrill.jonatanklosko.com to drill algs. It allows us to create new drills for custom algsets and has a simplistic UI.
> 
> Questions:
> YruRU or LEOR for OH?
> ...


I like the R2 F2 gc perm. Congrats on your times!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 21, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> I like the R2 F2 gc perm. Congrats on your times!


I have been using that alg as main too. I personally love it but everyone recommends either of the other three. I'm so confused about which one to use lol. Btw thanks yo


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I have been using that alg as main too. I personally love it but everyone recommends either of the other three. I'm so confused about which one to use lol. Btw thanks yo


Mats Valk uses R2 F2 if that helps.








Mats Valk G Perms.pdf


G Permutation : a. Name:G(a) R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' G Permutation : b. Name:G(b) R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D G Permutation : c. Name:G(c) R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 G Permutation : d. Name:G(d) R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'. ...




www.docdroid.net


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 23, 2021)

Kudos to G perms and shaky hands for messing up potential sub 40s lol.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 24, 2021)

I can comfortably say that I'm sub 40 yay!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 24, 2021)

Goals for week 2 which starts tomorrow:
Change the below PLLs to OO algs:
U perms (RU to RUS)
V perm (standard to RUf)
Ra perm (RUF to RUD)
Finish L5EP.
Learn more APDR algs.
Some 1 look 6CP algs.
Take a look at CDRLL.
Sub 35.
Learn S and AS CLL.
Learn how to do homegrip B moves
Hopefully, LEARN YruRU CP TRACING.


(Note: I'll be updating averages in OP, goals, questions and progress in separate posts.)

Progress of week 1:
I got sub 40 global.
Learnt a few APDR algs.
Finished half of L5EP.
Relearnt H CLL.

My plan for week 2:
Take it easy, slow and steady.

Questions:
Should I keep R U R' U J perm... Na perm or switch to the OO one?
The YruRU tracing system seems confusing. Can anyone give a short overview of how it works?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 27, 2021)

Haven't updated in 2 days.
I switched my V perm to R' U R U' R' f' U' (Antisune) f R and I really like it!!
Ofc got last place on the mehta leaderboard lol. (I gotta improve xD)
I tried a bit of CFOP and surprisingly, I'm still sub 20 yay!!!
I also changed my Ra perm to the standard.
Didn't even look at the mehta algsheet bc of laziness. Will look it up tomorrow.
I hope to drop 5 seconds by the end of this week.
I will also change my U perms tommorow.
Learnt a few T CLL cases.
As Silky says, Catch you on the flip side!!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Haven't updated in 2 days.
> I switched my V perm to R' U R U' R' f' U' (Antisune) f R and I really like it!!
> Ofc got last place on the mehta leaderboard lol. (I gotta improve xD)
> I tried a bit of CFOP and surprisingly, I'm still sub 20 yay!!!
> ...


Well, not a lot of people in Mehta so far, so it doesn't sound that bad when you think about it.
I might try that V Perm also, I don't really like my current one


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 27, 2021)

The RUD V perms are the best


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Well, not a lot of people in Mehta so far, so it doesn't sound that bad when you think about it.



R U' R U R' D R D' R U' D R2 U R2 D' R2


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 27, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> The RUD V perms are the best


Yeah I use them. Ig @Cubing Forever can use what fits him though


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 28, 2021)

Also, I've got a YT channel coming up so watch out for that.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 31, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-31
single: 23.319

Time List:
1. 23.319 F2 L D2 B2 L2 B R D' L' F2 U2 D2 F D2 F B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B'


PB by 3 seconds yay!!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 31, 2021)

PB Ao5 yay!!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-31
avg of 5: 30.332

Time List:
1. 31.259 U' B' D' B L F' R' D2 F' U2 B2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 L2 F2 D2 
2. (23.319) F2 L D2 B2 L2 B R D' L' F2 U2 D2 F D2 F B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B' 
3. (42.245) L2 R2 U B2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' D2 U' L' B' L2 U' F' R' F 
4. 33.673 L' U2 F' D R' U2 L' U F D2 R' L' B2 L D2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 
5. 26.065 D' U2 R B2 R B2 D2 L B' R U2 B2 U2 L2 D L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 31, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-31
avg of 5: 44.105

Time List:
1. 44.918 U F D R2 D' R2 B L2 U2 R' F2 B2 R B2 R' F2 R2 F L' 
2. 45.079 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 L U' F' D L2 R B2 U B 
3. 42.317 L D2 L B2 R F2 R' D2 B2 D2 R D B' U2 L' D' R2 U2 B' L2 
4. (45.323) B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 B' F' R' B L2 U' B L' F' 
5. (42.255) R F2 L D L2 F' D F L' B2 U L2 D F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 D2

PB OH Ao5..


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 31, 2021)

You be breaking PBs left and right lol


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 31, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> You be breaking PBs left and right lol


And still be the slowest mehta solver lol xD
When I was averaging sub 40 CFOP I used to break my Ao100 PB every 10 solves lol.
I dunno when I'll beat 8.28 with Mehta


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 31, 2021)

No progress this week except a bunch of PBs.
Oh, I got a bunch of 2s and 3s on 2x2 this week.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> And still be the slowest mehta solver lol xD
> When I was averaging sub 40 CFOP I used to break my Ao100 PB every 10 solves lol.
> I dunno when I'll beat 8.28 with Mehta


It gets harder to beat PBs as time goes on


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 3, 2021)

It's my first real video so it might be trash.
Also, the D moves on Ra and Gb are out of frame xD
Pls read the description.
I added loud music bc you don't want to hear my parents yelling.
I use Davinci Resolve 17 to edit videos
A like and a sub would help!!
Also, Feel free to pls me and any tips on how to make editing easier are welcome!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 3, 2021)

I got 2 counting sub 30s in a 33 avg just bc of 2 G perms giving me 40s lol


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 4, 2021)

Lolwut OH PB Ao5 again!!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-04
avg of 5: 43.771

Time List:
1. 42.317 L D2 L B2 R F2 R' D2 B2 D2 R D B' U2 L' D' R2 U2 B' L2 
2. 45.323 B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 B' F' R' B L2 U' B L' F' 
3. (42.255) R F2 L D L2 F' D F L' B2 U L2 D F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 
4. (48.705) R U R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' L D' F R' U' F R2 B' 
5. 43.673 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F R2 F2 U L U' R' B' D U F' U2 R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 4, 2021)

I don't know how the hell did I drop over 40 seconds in OH after a two month long break lol
I used to average 1:25-1:30 2 months ago when I quit OH.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 10, 2021)

Globally sub 35 with a 32.84 ao12 for which I'll list times later


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 10, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-10
avg of 12: 32.84

Time List:
1. 33.66 R' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D L' U B' R D B' L' F 
2. (26.40) R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D B2 U2 L' D R U' F2 L' B' D B 
3. 34.37 R F L' B' U L2 D B' F2 U F2 R2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 
4. 35.33 U F2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 U R2 B' U' F2 D L' B F D' L2 
5. (37.17) F' U' L F2 D' B R U F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 B R' 
6. 33.60 L' R' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 D' L2 R' D' R2 F' R2 D' 
7. 32.78 L' U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U' F2 R' B2 R' D2 F' D U B U' 
8. 27.10 D B D2 B2 R2 D' L2 B L F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 
9. 29.47 L U B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 B' U L U' F R2 D F2 R2 
10. 34.41 B2 U' D' L' F' D R' U' R2 U2 D' B2 D F2 B2 R2 U L2 B 
11. 33.06 R2 U' R2 D B2 F2 L2 D U L D L' R F L2 D2 F U L' 
12. 34.60 L2 B L' U2 R' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 R2 F' R U R F U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm sub 35 now!!!
I know full APDR except for 2 cases
My First block needs a bit of improvement.
My 3QB has gotten a lot more efficient.
EOLE is going from 2 look to 1 look 2 alg.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 14, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-14 (solving from 2021-02-13 19:13:23 to 2021-02-13 19:26:23)
avg of 5: 27.522

Time List:
1. 29.144 D2 B D2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 U2 B L2 F D B R U' B' L2 F' D' U @2021-02-13 19:13:23 
2. (33.779) B2 D U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U B2 L D R2 F' L2 D2 R F L @2021-02-13 19:15:22 
3. 26.344 U F' R2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 B F2 U' L B' F U' @2021-02-13 19:20:13 
4. 27.077 R F' U' F2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' L D' U2 R' F L B2 @2021-02-13 19:22:47 
5. (24.053) U R L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 F' L2 D' L' U' B' R' U' L' @2021-02-13 19:26:23

OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 24, 2021)

41.43 PLL time attack for cubers.io comp!!!
I'm u/Cuber4L1fe if you wanna check the rankings.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 24, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-24
single: 21.34

Time List:
1. 21.34 F2 L F2 R' F2 D2 R B2 L2 B2 F2 L' B' R' D' F R2 U' L F2

Wut!!!

E: SUB 20 WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-24
single: 19.95

Time List:
1. 19.95 F' U2 D2 L2 D L F2 U' B2 R' F L2 F2 B' R2 F' L2 B R2 U2 R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 25, 2021)

No progress except for some PBs.
Also, I got a 30.3x average in the Cubelelo Speedcubing Unlocked online comp which happened last sunday.
Mehta is so much fun!!
About the first block tips, I don't think Roux walkthroughs are helping me bc FB on D isn't the same as FB on L.

Also, I'm experimenting with a petrus style approach(2x2x3->3QB) for the blockbuilding steps. Any tips on how to build the 2x2x3 efficiently are welcome.

@PetrusQuber

Catch ya on the flip side!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 26, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-26
single: 20.032

Time List:
1. 20.032 F' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F' U R' F R' B F2 U L2 B' @2021-02-26 21:20:39

E:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-26 (solving from 2021-02-26 21:20:39 to 2021-02-26 21:25:55)
avg of 5: 26.324

Time List:
1. (20.032) F' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F' U R' F R' B F2 U L2 B' @2021-02-26 21:20:39 
2. (35.693) R U2 B L2 B R2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 D' R D U2 L2 B2 D' B2 @2021-02-26 21:22:38 
3. 23.664 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F U2 L2 U2 D' F' L B2 F2 U' L B' R @2021-02-26 21:23:40 
4. 31.538 U' R2 F' D2 B D2 R2 B D2 F U2 L2 B D' L' D2 B F2 L F @2021-02-26 21:24:46 
5. 23.770 D2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 L2 D R' B2 R2 D R' F' R2 D' R2 @2021-02-26 21:25:55

Wait!! There's more:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-26 (solving from 2021-02-26 20:36:42 to 2021-02-26 21:26:55)
avg of 12: 29.037

Time List:
1. 29.961 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L' F R2 F' U' R2 F' L2 U @2021-02-26 20:36:42 
2. 32.912 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L B L D2 R' F2 R2 B' D' R @2021-02-26 20:42:22 
3. 32.313 B2 R U' B D F2 U D2 F U2 F L2 F' L2 F D2 F2 R2 B' D' F2 @2021-02-26 21:07:32 
4. 26.921 R B' R2 U' B' L F2 U L' U2 R B2 L2 F2 B2 L' B2 R2 U' @2021-02-26 21:08:30 
5. 33.736 U' L' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 L' F' R D' U' R2 U2 @2021-02-26 21:09:22 
6. 26.372 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D R' B U L2 B' U2 R D L' U' @2021-02-26 21:18:15 
7. (20.032) F' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F' U R' F R' B F2 U L2 B' @2021-02-26 21:20:39 
8. (35.693) R U2 B L2 B R2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 D' R D U2 L2 B2 D' B2 @2021-02-26 21:22:38 
9. 23.664 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F U2 L2 U2 D' F' L B2 F2 U' L B' R @2021-02-26 21:23:40 
10. 31.538 U' R2 F' D2 B D2 R2 B D2 F U2 L2 B D' L' D2 B F2 L F @2021-02-26 21:24:46 
11. 23.770 D2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 L2 D R' B2 R2 D R' F' R2 D' R2 @2021-02-26 21:25:55 
12. 29.183 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F U2 F D' R F L2 D B2 L F' @2021-02-26 21:26:55

Oh!! and there's even more:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-26 (solving from 2021-02-26 20:00:37 to 2021-02-26 21:31:16)
avg of 25: 30.594

Time List:
1. 25.853 R2 F B' U2 F' U R' B U' R D2 R' U2 L' U2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 @2021-02-26 20:00:37 
2. 25.191 L' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 R' F D2 F D2 U' R2 B2 @2021-02-26 20:03:33 
3. 24.946 R D2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 L' R F2 R' F D' B D L' R U L B2 @2021-02-26 20:05:29 
4. (44.321) B2 R2 B2 R' U2 L D2 B2 L D2 U2 R U L2 B' R' B2 D' B2 F' L @2021-02-26 20:06:19 
5. 34.111 D2 B2 L R' F2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 F' U' B' D' U F' R U' L' U' @2021-02-26 20:07:30 
6. 32.930 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U' B' D2 U R' B F2 U L2 B' L @2021-02-26 20:08:29 
7. 28.349 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 B U2 B D2 U2 R' B2 U' B L2 D2 F' R' B' @2021-02-26 20:10:56 
8. 33.541 L U F' L' F' B' U' R U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 D L2 U F R' @2021-02-26 20:18:30 
9. 35.051 F D2 L2 F2 L' F2 L B2 U2 L' U2 B2 U B R D' F' D2 F2 L @2021-02-26 20:33:29 
10. 34.857 U D' L U2 F' R D' L D' B2 L2 B L2 D2 F U2 B R2 @2021-02-26 20:34:31 
11. 33.209 R2 L' U' L' D' B U2 R' F L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 @2021-02-26 20:35:23 
12. 29.961 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L' F R2 F' U' R2 F' L2 U @2021-02-26 20:36:42 
13. 32.912 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L B L D2 R' F2 R2 B' D' R @2021-02-26 20:42:22 
14. 32.313 B2 R U' B D F2 U D2 F U2 F L2 F' L2 F D2 F2 R2 B' D' F2 @2021-02-26 21:07:32 
15. 26.921 R B' R2 U' B' L F2 U L' U2 R B2 L2 F2 B2 L' B2 R2 U' @2021-02-26 21:08:30 
16. 33.736 U' L' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 L' F' R D' U' R2 U2 @2021-02-26 21:09:22 
17. 26.372 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D R' B U L2 B' U2 R D L' U' @2021-02-26 21:18:15 
18. (20.032) F' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F' U R' F R' B F2 U L2 B' @2021-02-26 21:20:39 
19. (35.693) R U2 B L2 B R2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 D' R D U2 L2 B2 D' B2 @2021-02-26 21:22:38 
20. (23.664) R2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F U2 L2 U2 D' F' L B2 F2 U' L B' R @2021-02-26 21:23:40 
21. 31.538 U' R2 F' D2 B D2 R2 B D2 F U2 L2 B D' L' D2 B F2 L F @2021-02-26 21:24:46 
22. 23.770 D2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 L2 D R' B2 R2 D R' F' R2 D' R2 @2021-02-26 21:25:55 
23. 29.183 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F U2 F D' R F L2 D B2 L F' @2021-02-26 21:26:55 
24. 32.727 B2 D2 L D2 L' D2 L B2 D2 R B2 U' B D R U' L2 F R B D @2021-02-26 21:27:49 
25. 35.002 R U' L2 F' R2 L' D' B2 R U' B2 L2 U B2 U R2 B2 U F2 L2 @2021-02-26 21:31:16

Show isn't over guys!!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-26 (solving from 2021-02-24 18:55:35 to 2021-02-26 21:32:14)
avg of 50: 32.458

Time List:
1. 28.249 B D2 F' U2 B R2 D2 F R2 U2 F R2 U L B F' R' D F' R2 B @2021-02-24 18:55:35 
2. 34.072 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F' U' B2 F' D2 R' D2 L2 B2 U @2021-02-24 18:56:25 
3. 29.185 L U' F B2 D B L' D B' D2 F2 L F2 L2 F2 B2 L' U2 R' L' @2021-02-24 18:57:21 
4. 32.884 B R' B2 L' B2 R D2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 U2 F L' D' U' F' D U2 L' @2021-02-24 18:58:18 
5. 31.067 L' D' R2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 L' B' F' L' D R B2 F2 @2021-02-24 18:59:11 
6. 34.825 U' F2 L' D' R F2 U' L U' F2 R2 F2 D2 B D2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 @2021-02-24 19:25:43 
7. (40.159) B' F U2 L2 B R2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L R2 U R U' F' D2 R' D2 @2021-02-24 19:26:40 
8. 31.699 R' B2 L D2 B2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 F D' U' B U @2021-02-24 19:27:45 
9. 33.306 R2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 D U' B2 L2 B L B2 R B D F' U B2 D2 @2021-02-24 19:28:39 
10. 35.459 D R2 D L2 U' F2 D U F2 R2 F2 R U' L2 F' D R' U2 B2 R2 F @2021-02-24 19:33:16 
11. 34.445 U D B D R D2 B2 D B U' D F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 @2021-02-24 19:45:39 
12. 35.640 R' B' U' D2 R D' R' F' D2 L U2 R U2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 R U2 @2021-02-24 20:01:48 
13. 29.823 L U B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F L' F' D2 F' L R' B2 @2021-02-26 19:34:17 
14. 30.206 F R' L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 F L2 D' U R' B L' F L2 @2021-02-26 19:35:12 
15. 37.623 R2 F D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 U L B L2 R' F' U' F @2021-02-26 19:36:08 
16. 34.337 L2 B2 R2 F L2 B' D2 B U2 B D2 U L B' R' F2 L U R' B F2 @2021-02-26 19:37:13 
17. (40.398) D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 D R2 U2 R' B' L' D2 B2 D' F U' B @2021-02-26 19:38:18 
18. 29.261 L F L D' B2 L2 D U R2 D B2 D' F2 L' U R' D2 F2 L' B @2021-02-26 19:39:21 
19. 32.780 R' L2 F' U' F R F2 L' U R2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 @2021-02-26 19:52:21 
20. 33.888 B2 U' R' L2 F L' B2 U' F' U2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' D' @2021-02-26 19:53:19 
21. 39.093 F L2 F2 U2 L' F2 L D2 B2 R' F2 D' B' L B' R' B' F U' L @2021-02-26 19:55:38 
22. 32.215 F L2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B R B L2 U R2 U2 L' B @2021-02-26 19:56:46 
23. 38.201 R F2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 F' L R' U F2 R' @2021-02-26 19:57:43 
24. 38.426 F' L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 R' B2 U2 F2 D' R F' R2 @2021-02-26 19:58:43 
25. 25.853 R2 F B' U2 F' U R' B U' R D2 R' U2 L' U2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 @2021-02-26 20:00:37 
26. 25.191 L' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 R' F D2 F D2 U' R2 B2 @2021-02-26 20:03:33 
27. 24.946 R D2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 L' R F2 R' F D' B D L' R U L B2 @2021-02-26 20:05:29 
28. (44.321) B2 R2 B2 R' U2 L D2 B2 L D2 U2 R U L2 B' R' B2 D' B2 F' L @2021-02-26 20:06:19 
29. 34.111 D2 B2 L R' F2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 F' U' B' D' U F' R U' L' U' @2021-02-26 20:07:30 
30. 32.930 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U' B' D2 U R' B F2 U L2 B' L @2021-02-26 20:08:29 
31. 28.349 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 B U2 B D2 U2 R' B2 U' B L2 D2 F' R' B' @2021-02-26 20:10:56 
32. 33.541 L U F' L' F' B' U' R U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 D L2 U F R' @2021-02-26 20:18:30 
33. 35.051 F D2 L2 F2 L' F2 L B2 U2 L' U2 B2 U B R D' F' D2 F2 L @2021-02-26 20:33:29 
34. 34.857 U D' L U2 F' R D' L D' B2 L2 B L2 D2 F U2 B R2 @2021-02-26 20:34:31 
35. 33.209 R2 L' U' L' D' B U2 R' F L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 @2021-02-26 20:35:23 
36. 29.961 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L' F R2 F' U' R2 F' L2 U @2021-02-26 20:36:42 
37. 32.912 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L B L D2 R' F2 R2 B' D' R @2021-02-26 20:42:22 
38. 32.313 B2 R U' B D F2 U D2 F U2 F L2 F' L2 F D2 F2 R2 B' D' F2 @2021-02-26 21:07:32 
39. 26.921 R B' R2 U' B' L F2 U L' U2 R B2 L2 F2 B2 L' B2 R2 U' @2021-02-26 21:08:30 
40. 33.736 U' L' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 L' F' R D' U' R2 U2 @2021-02-26 21:09:22 
41. 26.372 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D R' B U L2 B' U2 R D L' U' @2021-02-26 21:18:15 
42. (20.032) F' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F' U R' F R' B F2 U L2 B' @2021-02-26 21:20:39 
43. 35.693 R U2 B L2 B R2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 D' R D U2 L2 B2 D' B2 @2021-02-26 21:22:38 
44. (23.664) R2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F U2 L2 U2 D' F' L B2 F2 U' L B' R @2021-02-26 21:23:40 
45. 31.538 U' R2 F' D2 B D2 R2 B D2 F U2 L2 B D' L' D2 B F2 L F @2021-02-26 21:24:46 
46. (23.770) D2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 L2 D R' B2 R2 D R' F' R2 D' R2 @2021-02-26 21:25:55 
47. 29.183 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F U2 F D' R F L2 D B2 L F' @2021-02-26 21:26:55 
48. 32.727 B2 D2 L D2 L' D2 L B2 D2 R B2 U' B D R U' L2 F R B D @2021-02-26 21:27:49 
49. 35.002 R U' L2 F' R2 L' D' B2 R U' B2 L2 U B2 U R2 B2 U F2 L2 @2021-02-26 21:31:16 
50. 37.088 B R' B2 L2 D2 F2 R' B2 R D2 B2 R2 F U F L2 D U' R' B' @2021-02-26 21:32:14

And now for the GRAND FINALE!!!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-26 (solving from 2021-02-20 19:47:09 to 2021-02-26 21:27:49)
avg of 100: 33.393

Time List:
1. 32.389 F B' U2 D R' L2 F2 U' F' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 F U2 @2021-02-20 19:47:09 
2. 28.609 B' D2 L2 B L2 B' R2 F' L2 B' R2 B L' B' F' D' L2 B' U2 B' U' @2021-02-20 19:49:28 
3. (41.053) U L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 F L' D' U2 R U2 R F' U2 @2021-02-20 19:50:29 
4. 36.546 D R F' R' L F B' D B2 R2 U2 L F2 R' U2 L F2 L2 B @2021-02-20 19:51:36 
5. 27.502 R' F' D' R2 D L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D2 F L' R U' L F' U2 R @2021-02-20 19:53:55 
6. 35.780 B2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 D B L' D2 B2 L' U2 D2 L' F2 R D2 R2 U' @2021-02-20 19:54:42 
7. 35.559 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 L' B D' F L2 B' U2 L' B' @2021-02-20 19:55:42 
8. 36.953 F' U' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D B R B' F' U' R U2 F' @2021-02-20 19:56:42 
9. 36.878 R2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 L B' D2 U' R2 U B2 L B' @2021-02-20 20:04:52 
10. 31.465 F U L2 D L F' R' U' B2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 B2 U' L2 D F2 L' F2 @2021-02-20 20:08:21 
11. 32.288 D' R2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 F U2 B D2 B F L' D' B' F R' D2 B' D @2021-02-21 15:30:37 
12. 33.620 D L R2 D' B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D F' D U' L F2 R U F @2021-02-21 15:36:51 
13. 38.158 L2 B2 R U2 B2 R F2 L2 R' D2 R' F2 U F U R D F' D2 L2 B' @2021-02-21 15:37:57 
14. 34.597 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 U B2 L2 R D2 R' B' U2 L' B2 L2 B' @2021-02-21 15:38:59 
15. 30.910 U F2 L B U2 B2 D' R F' R U2 F2 R' F2 R2 B2 R D2 L' U2 R @2021-02-21 15:39:56 
16. 35.812 U2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F L2 U B2 R B L F' D' F2 R' @2021-02-21 15:40:51 
17. 33.356 R2 F R2 D2 R2 B U2 F' R2 F R2 B2 L' D' F' U' L D2 L2 R2 @2021-02-21 15:41:56 
18. 35.350 B U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 U' L B U L' B' R' F2 D' @2021-02-21 15:42:58 
19. 33.654 B2 R2 D L2 U L2 D F2 D' B2 D R' F' D' F L' D L' F U B' @2021-02-21 15:43:59 
20. 34.931 F2 D F2 L' R2 U2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 R F' L' B D B D' L @2021-02-21 15:44:55 
21. (40.588) L F R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F2 D2 U2 F' L R D' L2 F' R U2 B @2021-02-21 15:46:03 
22. 33.736 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 B' R' B' D B' F' L' D' @2021-02-21 15:47:14 
23. 40.168 B D L2 F2 D2 R D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 R B F L B D2 L2 R2 @2021-02-21 15:50:42 
24. 29.239 B U2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 D B2 L2 F' R F D L' F' D F @2021-02-21 16:04:09 
25. 34.069 L2 B' U' F U2 F2 R' F2 D F D2 F' D2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 @2021-02-21 16:05:00 
26. 33.993 L B R2 U F2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U B2 R2 L F' R2 D2 U' F2 R' @2021-02-21 16:07:19 
27. 28.926 U' R F2 L' F2 R F2 R' U2 L B2 D2 F2 U R U2 B' L' R' D B' @2021-02-21 16:11:15 
28. 33.986 B2 R' L2 F' U2 D F U R2 D2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 L B2 R2 U2 F @2021-02-21 16:12:12 
29. 36.467 L' F2 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 U B2 U' B' U2 F R2 B' L D' B2 F2 @2021-02-21 16:13:10 
30. 29.924 B2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B' D U B' L F U L F2 @2021-02-21 16:14:10 
31. 31.855 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 F' L D R U' R2 B D2 F' U2 @2021-02-21 16:16:30 
32. 31.019 D U2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 B R2 B L2 B' D R F2 L2 F L2 B @2021-02-21 16:17:32 
33. 29.620 L' U L2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D2 R2 D L2 D B' R2 U R' B2 L' D2 B @2021-02-21 16:18:28 
34. 31.699 L F2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U' B R' U' L2 F' D U2 L' @2021-02-21 16:19:23 
35. 29.200 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 F D2 R2 U2 D' B F2 L2 B2 L' R' F' L2 @2021-02-21 16:20:39 
36. 39.418 F' D B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 U' F2 B R2 U B' U F' R U @2021-02-21 16:26:15 
37. 40.191 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F' U B U2 R D2 R D U' @2021-02-21 16:28:32 
38. (41.156) F R' F L2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 R B L' F2 D B2 L2 B @2021-02-21 16:29:36 
39. 33.863 L U L2 B L2 B L2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R F' D' L @2021-02-21 16:49:31 
40. 28.102 D2 L' U' L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F' U2 B L2 R F' D' L @2021-02-21 16:51:36 
41. 27.707 B2 L' F U2 B' U' D B' U' D2 B2 R' D2 L F2 R U2 F2 U2 R' @2021-02-21 16:52:48 
42. 38.731 D2 R' B2 L B2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 U2 B D' F2 L' U2 R U' R2 B @2021-02-21 16:54:02 
43. 37.235 B' L D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 R' D2 R U2 D' L' U F' R2 F2 U' B' @2021-02-21 16:57:30 
44. 29.972 U' L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 B L D' U' R D2 B' L2 B @2021-02-21 17:00:46 
45. 32.655 D' F' L' B' R' D R F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R' B2 L U R2 @2021-02-21 17:01:44 
46. 33.505 F R2 B R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B' D2 L D2 L D' B2 L U' B L @2021-02-21 17:04:02 
47. 31.666 D L2 D2 R2 B' R U' D F2 L2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' R U2 F @2021-02-21 17:04:55 
48. (41.647) U2 F D2 B2 F' R2 B' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' B F U' B U2 F2 L D' @2021-02-21 17:08:33 
49. 34.923 F U2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 U' B' L' D' U' R' B' D R @2021-02-21 17:09:43 
50. 37.368 F' U L2 D2 B' D2 B2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 L' U L D2 L B' R @2021-02-21 17:12:12 
51. 35.623 U' L U2 D F L' B U2 R F' L2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 B' @2021-02-21 17:14:16 
52. 39.664 B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' F' L D' L B F2 D2 B2 @2021-02-24 18:31:03 
53. 28.249 B D2 F' U2 B R2 D2 F R2 U2 F R2 U L B F' R' D F' R2 B @2021-02-24 18:55:35 
54. 34.072 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F' U' B2 F' D2 R' D2 L2 B2 U @2021-02-24 18:56:25 
55. 29.185 L U' F B2 D B L' D B' D2 F2 L F2 L2 F2 B2 L' U2 R' L' @2021-02-24 18:57:21 
56. 32.884 B R' B2 L' B2 R D2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 U2 F L' D' U' F' D U2 L' @2021-02-24 18:58:18 
57. 31.067 L' D' R2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 L' B' F' L' D R B2 F2 @2021-02-24 18:59:11 
58. 34.825 U' F2 L' D' R F2 U' L U' F2 R2 F2 D2 B D2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 @2021-02-24 19:25:43 
59. 40.159 B' F U2 L2 B R2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L R2 U R U' F' D2 R' D2 @2021-02-24 19:26:40 
60. 31.699 R' B2 L D2 B2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 F D' U' B U @2021-02-24 19:27:45 
61. 33.306 R2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 D U' B2 L2 B L B2 R B D F' U B2 D2 @2021-02-24 19:28:39 
62. 35.459 D R2 D L2 U' F2 D U F2 R2 F2 R U' L2 F' D R' U2 B2 R2 F @2021-02-24 19:33:16 
63. 34.445 U D B D R D2 B2 D B U' D F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 @2021-02-24 19:45:39 
64. 35.640 R' B' U' D2 R D' R' F' D2 L U2 R U2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 R U2 @2021-02-24 20:01:48 
65. 29.823 L U B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F L' F' D2 F' L R' B2 @2021-02-26 19:34:17 
66. 30.206 F R' L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 F L2 D' U R' B L' F L2 @2021-02-26 19:35:12 
67. 37.623 R2 F D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 U L B L2 R' F' U' F @2021-02-26 19:36:08 
68. 34.337 L2 B2 R2 F L2 B' D2 B U2 B D2 U L B' R' F2 L U R' B F2 @2021-02-26 19:37:13 
69. 40.398 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 D R2 U2 R' B' L' D2 B2 D' F U' B @2021-02-26 19:38:18 
70. 29.261 L F L D' B2 L2 D U R2 D B2 D' F2 L' U R' D2 F2 L' B @2021-02-26 19:39:21 
71. 32.780 R' L2 F' U' F R F2 L' U R2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 @2021-02-26 19:52:21 
72. 33.888 B2 U' R' L2 F L' B2 U' F' U2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' D' @2021-02-26 19:53:19 
73. 39.093 F L2 F2 U2 L' F2 L D2 B2 R' F2 D' B' L B' R' B' F U' L @2021-02-26 19:55:38 
74. 32.215 F L2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 B R B L2 U R2 U2 L' B @2021-02-26 19:56:46 
75. 38.201 R F2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 F' L R' U F2 R' @2021-02-26 19:57:43 
76. 38.426 F' L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 R' B2 U2 F2 D' R F' R2 @2021-02-26 19:58:43 
77. 25.853 R2 F B' U2 F' U R' B U' R D2 R' U2 L' U2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 @2021-02-26 20:00:37 
78. (25.191) L' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 R' F D2 F D2 U' R2 B2 @2021-02-26 20:03:33 
79. (24.946) R D2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 L' R F2 R' F D' B D L' R U L B2 @2021-02-26 20:05:29 
80. (44.321) B2 R2 B2 R' U2 L D2 B2 L D2 U2 R U L2 B' R' B2 D' B2 F' L @2021-02-26 20:06:19 
81. 34.111 D2 B2 L R' F2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 F' U' B' D' U F' R U' L' U' @2021-02-26 20:07:30 
82. 32.930 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U' B' D2 U R' B F2 U L2 B' L @2021-02-26 20:08:29 
83. 28.349 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 B U2 B D2 U2 R' B2 U' B L2 D2 F' R' B' @2021-02-26 20:10:56 
84. 33.541 L U F' L' F' B' U' R U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 D L2 U F R' @2021-02-26 20:18:30 
85. 35.051 F D2 L2 F2 L' F2 L B2 U2 L' U2 B2 U B R D' F' D2 F2 L @2021-02-26 20:33:29 
86. 34.857 U D' L U2 F' R D' L D' B2 L2 B L2 D2 F U2 B R2 @2021-02-26 20:34:31 
87. 33.209 R2 L' U' L' D' B U2 R' F L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 @2021-02-26 20:35:23 
88. 29.961 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L' F R2 F' U' R2 F' L2 U @2021-02-26 20:36:42 
89. 32.912 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L B L D2 R' F2 R2 B' D' R @2021-02-26 20:42:22 
90. 32.313 B2 R U' B D F2 U D2 F U2 F L2 F' L2 F D2 F2 R2 B' D' F2 @2021-02-26 21:07:32 
91. 26.921 R B' R2 U' B' L F2 U L' U2 R B2 L2 F2 B2 L' B2 R2 U' @2021-02-26 21:08:30 
92. 33.736 U' L' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 L' F' R D' U' R2 U2 @2021-02-26 21:09:22 
93. 26.372 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D R' B U L2 B' U2 R D L' U' @2021-02-26 21:18:15 
94. (20.032) F' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F' U R' F R' B F2 U L2 B' @2021-02-26 21:20:39 
95. 35.693 R U2 B L2 B R2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 D' R D U2 L2 B2 D' B2 @2021-02-26 21:22:38 
96. (23.664) R2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F U2 L2 U2 D' F' L B2 F2 U' L B' R @2021-02-26 21:23:40 
97. 31.538 U' R2 F' D2 B D2 R2 B D2 F U2 L2 B D' L' D2 B F2 L F @2021-02-26 21:24:46 
98. (23.770) D2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 L2 D R' B2 R2 D R' F' R2 D' R2 @2021-02-26 21:25:55 
99. 29.183 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F U2 F D' R F L2 D B2 L F' @2021-02-26 21:26:55 
100. 32.727 B2 D2 L D2 L' D2 L B2 D2 R B2 U' B D R U' L2 F R B D @2021-02-26 21:27:49

All PBs except for the single.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-26
> single: 20.032
> 
> Time List:
> ...


The dreaded wall of text lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 26, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> The dreaded wall of text lol


This is exactly why spoilers exist...


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 27, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> The dreaded wall of text lol





BenChristman1 said:


> This is exactly why spoilers exist...


Oops....


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 28, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-02-28
single: 36.94

Time List:
1. 36.94 R2 B D2 B D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F U L' B U2 B U2 B D' U'

Very hapi that this is my OH PB

Mehta isn't bad for OH. The R2s suck tho.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 3, 2021)

Short update:
My li'l brother, in a fit of anger, dropped my Meilong 2x2 from 15 feet above the ground and guess what..It shattered into pieces. I need a new 2x2. Recommendations?

(I've considered either valk, tengyun, mgc(no elite) or flare but pls give your suggestions below)

(Also, pls write down lube choices for setup too)
(Format: cube, lube(in weight))


----------



## ZB2op (Mar 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Short update:
> My li'l brother, in a fit of anger, dropped my Meilong 2x2 from 15 feet above the ground and guess what..It shattered into pieces. I need a new 2x2. Recommendations?
> 
> (I've considered either valk, tengyun, mgc(no elite) or flare but pls give your suggestions below)
> ...


For it's price the mgc is probably the best of those. And I know nothing about setting up a 2x2 well


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 3, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> For it's price the mgc is probably the best of those. And I know nothing about setting up a 2x2 well


Thanks!! I thought that as well but dad agreed to a Yupo v2 M, nothing more. Is it good?


----------



## ZB2op (Mar 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Thanks!! I thought that as well but dad agreed to a Yupo v2 M, nothing more. Is it good?


Yeah It's basically the best budget cube and not much worse than an mgc


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Thanks!! I thought that as well but dad agreed to a Yupo v2 M, nothing more. Is it good?


Nothing more? Oof. It's a good budget one tho


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 3, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nothing more? Oof. It's a good budget one tho


Yeah. and for good reason. A $4 difference is a lot over here. I might be getting a YuHu v2 M with it tho(idk anything but dad hinted abt it)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 6, 2021)

OP updated with new question. Please answer it.
@Devagio @CuberStache


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 6, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> OP updated with new question. Please answer it.
> @Devagio @CuberStache


If you don't know full 6CO that's a good place to start. As for FB tips, look at lots of example solves and try to see how the pieces come together. Finding a decent FB in inspection is really hard when you're full CN because there are so many options but it gets better with practice. And of course check out some Roux FB tutorials/tip videos if you haven't already.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 6, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> If you don't know full 6CO that's a good place to start. As for FB tips, look at lots of example solves and try to see how the pieces come together. Finding a decent FB in inspection is really hard when you're full CN because there are so many options but it gets better with practice. And of course check out some Roux FB tutorials/tip videos if you haven't already.


Thanks!!! I'll start learning 6CO today. Hope I get at least 1 subset down.
I can find only a decent square in inspection. I seem to be allergic to planning the last 2 pieces instead of tracking.

I have decided that my next OS path to learn will be JTLE(except for T cases)
(as for DCAL, I know a few cases(APDR algs and 2 F2L inserts)

I'm x2y neutral for now and will consider CN after learning 6CO and JTLE

(hopefully, I can get sub 30 within 2 weeks)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 6, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-06
single: 19.17

Time List:
1. 19.17 D R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D L2 U F2 R2 U' B' L F' U' R' B' L R

When you break PBs left and right...


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I have decided that my next OS path to learn will be JTLE(except for T cases)
> (as for DCAL, I know a few cases(APDR algs and 2 F2L inserts)


I highly recommend learning two paths that start with the same set, like 6CP and APDR. That way your decision is easier.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 7, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> I highly recommend learning two paths that start with the same set, like 6CP and APDR. That way your decision is easier.


My 6CP recognition sucks. That's why I chose APDR as my default main path. (I just want to learn a low effort path since I am learning 6CO lol).
For the time being, I'll use beginner DCAL since full DCAL is a lot.
I'll learn full DCAL while learning CDRLL.


Oh! BTW I learnt the RR subset of 6CO yesterday.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 9, 2021)

I timed my splits yesterday. They're around 16-14(intuitive-algorithmic). Ig what's deterring my progress is the fact that I'm allergic to planning FB in inspection. 
To overcome this weakness, imma turn inspection off for a few days.
I feel that planning FB in inspection alone will get me to sub 30.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 12, 2021)

the turning off inspection trick worked :O

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-12 (solving from 2021-03-06 17:18:04 to 2021-03-10 20:59:25)
avg of 100: 30.428

I'm so close to sub 30!! I'll push for it today.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 12, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 12, 2021)

PB Ao5

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-12 (solving from 2021-03-10 19:37:12 to 2021-03-10 19:42:12)
avg of 5: 25.866

Time List:
1. (23.815) F R L2 D' F2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U R2 U F' L' F L' B' L' U' @2021-03-10 19:37:12 
2. (32.251) R' U2 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' L' R' U' L B' F' L @2021-03-10 19:38:07 
3. 26.383 F2 B2 D' B R U B' R U2 D2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 @2021-03-10 19:39:38 
4. 26.224 D R F2 U L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D U B L B R2 F' D2 R @2021-03-10 19:40:38 
5. 24.991 D B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 F' U' L' D F R F' R B2 R2 @2021-03-10 19:42:12

PB Ao12

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-12 (solving from 2021-03-10 19:42:12 to 2021-03-10 20:05:21)
avg of 12: 27.211

Time List:
1. 24.991 D B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 F' U' L' D F R F' R B2 R2 @2021-03-10 19:42:12 
2. 24.520 B D L2 U R D F L2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 L' D @2021-03-10 19:45:37 
3. 29.334 B' U R' F' B U2 B' L D2 L2 D F2 D F2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R @2021-03-10 19:47:25 
4. 28.298 L2 D' R2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U' B' L B' D R2 B D' R' B @2021-03-10 19:48:30 
5. 25.081 R' L' D B' D' F' R' F U L2 B' D2 R2 F' B' R2 L2 F' @2021-03-10 19:49:30 
6. 31.630 B2 R F L2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 F2 D2 F' R F2 D B' L2 B D @2021-03-10 19:50:37 
7. 28.786 F L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 F' R B D R U' B L @2021-03-10 19:51:42 
8. 27.214 F' D' F R' F2 U' R' B' D F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 @2021-03-10 19:52:44 
9. (22.413) R' D' F' L U B R2 B D2 R D2 L F2 R D2 L2 D2 L' U2 L @2021-03-10 19:53:55 
10. (32.313) F2 R2 L' D2 R' D' B' U2 R2 U L2 U R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L' @2021-03-10 19:57:23 
11. 27.500 B' L' U' D' B2 R B' D R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 R U2 L' B' @2021-03-10 20:01:11 
12. 24.757 L F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 B' U' F' D' B' F' L2 R' U @2021-03-10 20:05:21


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 12, 2021)

Sorry for double post but this happened...


Spoiler: SUB 30 Ao100 h*ll yeah



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-12 (solving from 2021-03-06 17:26:08 to 2021-03-12 17:18:42)
avg of 100: 29.998

Time List:
1. 38.645 B' U L' F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U F L' U' B R2 F R' @2021-03-06 17:26:08
2. 29.273 D B L2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 U B2 U' F2 L' U B U' R' B2 F @2021-03-06 17:27:11
3. 26.376 L' F D2 F2 R2 F R2 F D2 L2 F' R2 D' R F2 L U F L F' R @2021-03-06 17:28:04
4. (41.999) B' D F R B' R2 L F U R' F2 R B2 L' U2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 @2021-03-08 14:57:07
5. 30.241 D' R' D2 L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U R2 B' L' F U2 B2 L2 U @2021-03-08 14:58:28
6. 31.090 D' L2 D2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 U F2 R F2 D L B' L2 @2021-03-08 14:59:30
7. 31.689 R2 B R2 D2 B D2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U R' D' U2 R' B2 R2 D' B @2021-03-08 15:00:31
8. 34.374 B2 L2 F D2 R' U R F L2 U D2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U D R' @2021-03-08 15:01:28
9. (41.707) D2 F2 D2 B R2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' F' U2 R2 U' R' B2 F2 U @2021-03-08 15:02:43
10. 29.876 F' U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 R D B' F R U2 B' L2 D' R' @2021-03-08 15:03:51
11. 35.574 D2 R U2 D F2 D2 L' F D L2 D R2 D B2 L2 D R2 L2 U L @2021-03-08 15:04:39
12. 32.084 L' D2 R' D2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 F' L' R' B D' F2 L' B' L @2021-03-08 15:05:45
13. (43.187) B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D' U' B2 R2 L B' R' F D F' U' L' D2 U' @2021-03-08 15:06:43
14. 24.236 D' L' U' D B D2 F B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' L U2 @2021-03-08 15:08:15
15. 34.504 L2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B U2 L B2 U' B L' D' R2 @2021-03-08 15:09:03
16. (22.827) 1) D2 R' F' L' U2 D R U B L' F2 D2 F2 R F2 L F2 R2 U2
2) F' U2 L D R2 D L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 B' D2 R' F U' L' F
3) F' U' R U2 L' F' D' R2 D2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 L2 U' R2
4) R' D R2 B L2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' D2 L2 R' D2 L2 F' U L' F' R'
5) U F2 R' B2 U' B U R' L2 F L2 B' D2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 B' U2 @2021-03-08 15:23:21
17. 24.996 B L' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 R2 B R2 F L D' R2 F R B F2 @2021-03-08 15:25:10
18. 32.297 F R2 U F2 D R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 U' R' D2 F' L2 U R2 B2 U' @2021-03-08 15:27:00
19. 35.179 F2 D' L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B' L D2 B L D2 L' R' D' @2021-03-08 15:28:41
20. 34.578 L' U' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U B2 L' F' U L R' F U2 F2 L2 @2021-03-08 15:29:55
21. 26.145 L2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 U' L2 B R2 F L2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 L' @2021-03-08 15:30:54
22. 32.810 B D L U2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 L' U2 B L2 F' R2 F' D2 R' @2021-03-08 15:31:45
23. 26.050 F B2 U L F2 B' L2 D' F U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 D L2 D' @2021-03-08 15:32:38
24. 32.166 D2 B2 U2 F L2 F' U2 L2 D2 L R F' R D' U B2 D L @2021-03-08 15:36:19
25. 38.380 D2 L U B2 D L2 B2 D B2 R2 U F2 U' B F2 U' F' U' R D @2021-03-08 15:38:02
26. 26.954 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L B U2 R D' F L' D F D' @2021-03-08 15:39:35
27. (38.891) B' L B' D R B' L2 U D F U2 F L2 F' D2 B2 R2 F U2 D2 @2021-03-08 15:41:26
28. 35.889 D2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U' F' R2 F' L2 R' D L' B F' @2021-03-08 15:42:58
29. 30.639 B R' B D B2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 U' L2 U B L B2 F' U' L' D @2021-03-08 15:44:01
30. 35.420 R2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U' B2 U' B D2 R D U2 B2 R' B D' U2 @2021-03-08 15:44:59
31. 32.311 U' R D2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L' F2 L' B' U' L' R2 U' R' B2 @2021-03-08 15:45:58
32. 30.743 B2 R D L2 D2 F2 B U R' B2 R' D2 F2 U2 L' B2 L U2 B2 L' B @2021-03-08 15:49:14
33. 30.482 L' F2 U' L' F2 U L F2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 B' R2 @2021-03-08 15:55:23
34. (45.262) B2 R' D2 B R2 B' F' R2 U2 F' U' F L F2 D2 B2 F' @2021-03-08 15:56:22
35. 29.967 L2 R2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 R' D' L' U2 L' F2 L R2 U' @2021-03-08 15:57:37
36. 29.966 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 F L' U' B D' F2 U' B2 @2021-03-08 16:06:44
37. 30.271 B' L B D' B D2 F U R2 D2 F2 R L2 D2 L B2 U2 L' U2 R2 @2021-03-08 16:07:40
38. 32.497 L' D2 R' U2 R B2 D2 R B2 D2 F2 R' D L2 F' U R D' B R2 U' @2021-03-08 16:10:43
39. 32.296 B2 L F' D R U' D2 R F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 U2 F2 D' @2021-03-08 16:11:40
40. 33.519 L F L2 D R F2 L2 B' L F2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' D2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F2 @2021-03-08 16:12:45
41. 34.707 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 U' L' R2 B' L U' R2 D' U' @2021-03-08 16:14:30
42. 31.499 L2 B' R2 F L2 F' L2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R B' L' B' L2 D' L' U' F @2021-03-08 16:15:32
43. 32.619 R U2 B2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 R D L' B L' @2021-03-08 16:16:28
44. 38.496 U2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 U2 R' B2 F R' U2 L D R F @2021-03-10 19:03:00
45. 29.941 F D' R2 F' L F2 D' R' D2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B L' @2021-03-10 19:04:07
46. 34.388 U L2 F' U2 L2 B F2 U2 B' U2 L2 F D' L F' R F' L' D' R2 @2021-03-10 19:05:00
47. 29.049 L' D' F D' F2 D R2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F U R2 U' B2 R B' @2021-03-10 19:07:38
48. 34.256 D2 R' D' B' R2 U L2 B R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 @2021-03-10 19:08:37
49. 29.211 F2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 F L2 F D2 F' U2 R' B' F2 D R2 D F D' @2021-03-10 19:13:03
50. 25.693 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U F' L2 R B U' L2 F2 D2 L' @2021-03-10 19:23:37
51. 33.054 D' U2 L D2 U2 B2 L D2 B2 F2 L F' U' L' F R2 D2 U R2 @2021-03-10 19:24:23
52. 25.791 D F' U F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 L' B' R2 U' L2 U' B @2021-03-10 19:26:55
53. 33.877 L D2 B2 D2 R' D2 L R2 D2 F2 R' F' U' F' D' R F L2 D L' @2021-03-10 19:32:05
54. 31.999  D2 L' B2 D B2 R2 D U F2 D B2 U B2 L' D F2 U' B' D' U' F' @2021-03-10 19:34:19
55. 28.682 D L' U2 R2 D B2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 U R D F2 U F U L' @2021-03-10 19:35:20
56. 29.922 L' F2 L' D2 U2 B2 R D2 R' D2 R2 B2 U' L F' U2 R2 F U' R F' @2021-03-10 19:36:19
57. 23.815 F R L2 D' F2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U R2 U F' L' F L' B' L' U' @2021-03-10 19:37:12
58. 26.383 F2 B2 D' B R U B' R U2 D2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 @2021-03-10 19:39:38
59. 26.224 D R F2 U L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 D U B L B R2 F' D2 R @2021-03-10 19:40:38
60. 24.991 D B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 F' U' L' D F R F' R B2 R2 @2021-03-10 19:42:12
61. 24.520 B D L2 U R D F L2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 L' D @2021-03-10 19:45:37
62. 29.334 B' U R' F' B U2 B' L D2 L2 D F2 D F2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R @2021-03-10 19:47:25
63. 28.298 L2 D' R2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U' B' L B' D R2 B D' R' B @2021-03-10 19:48:30
64. 25.081 R' L' D B' D' F' R' F U L2 B' D2 R2 F' B' R2 L2 F' @2021-03-10 19:49:30
65. 31.630 B2 R F L2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 F2 D2 F' R F2 D B' L2 B D @2021-03-10 19:50:37
66. 28.786 F L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 F' R B D R U' B L @2021-03-10 19:51:42
67. 27.214 F' D' F R' F2 U' R' B' D F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 @2021-03-10 19:52:44
68. (22.413) R' D' F' L U B R2 B D2 R D2 L F2 R D2 L2 D2 L' U2 L @2021-03-10 19:53:55
69. 32.313 F2 R2 L' D2 R' D' B' U2 R2 U L2 U R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L' @2021-03-10 19:57:23
70. 27.500 B' L' U' D' B2 R B' D R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 R U2 L' B' @2021-03-10 20:01:11
71. 24.757 L F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 B' U' F' D' B' F' L2 R' U @2021-03-10 20:05:21
72. 26.305 U' R2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R' B' F2 U' L2 F' D @2021-03-10 20:07:45
73. 28.768 B2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 B' L' U2 F R2 B U F' L @2021-03-10 20:08:38
74. 28.329 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 U' R2 F L U' L' U2 R' D' B' @2021-03-10 20:09:39
75. 31.836 F2 U2 R B2 R' F' R' B F2 L2 U D2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 @2021-03-10 20:11:40
76. 29.533 D2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 L' R2 B2 R2 U2 D' L R2 B' F' L' R2 D2 L' @2021-03-10 20:12:44
77. 29.491 U' L' F' D2 B2 D F2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F L R2 B2 D2 B' L2 @2021-03-10 20:13:55
78. 31.612 B R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F' L2 U R B' L F' D2 @2021-03-10 20:16:08
79. 26.883 F B2 L D2 F2 R' F2 L D2 F2 R' U2 L B L U' B2 F2 R D' B2 @2021-03-10 20:17:15
80. 25.463 R2 F U F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 L B' D' L2 U B' R' @2021-03-10 20:20:17
81. 27.331 L2 R' F2 L2 U2 L' F2 D2 R U2 F2 U' L' U B' D L' B F' L2 @2021-03-10 20:30:56
82. 29.642 R2 L B U R F D B U2 L' U2 D2 R B2 L B2 R U2 R2 B L @2021-03-10 20:40:34
83. 29.299 R2 F2 D2 B D R2 U2 B U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U F2 R2 @2021-03-10 20:43:50
84. (23.408) B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 F D2 B U L2 F2 D2 R @2021-03-10 20:50:47
85. 29.703 R2 U2 F2 L D2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 L D F' U2 R2 U' L B' F' D2 R' @2021-03-10 20:51:37
86. 35.129 U L U2 B D2 B' D' B2 R U2 R2 U2 L U2 D2 B2 D' F2 @2021-03-10 20:53:41
87. 31.747 L' B2 F2 U2 L U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 F' U B F' L2 U' L' B2 R @2021-03-10 20:54:46
88. 26.225 U R D2 F L2 F' D2 B R2 D2 B' F2 U2 L U F D2 R' D2 B2 F2 @2021-03-10 20:55:44
89. 27.952 D2 L B R U' R' F2 L' U B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 @2021-03-10 20:56:37
90. (21.078) R F' L2 B' L B D' B' L2 F L2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 F2 L' @2021-03-10 20:57:39
91. 31.222 B2 R L2 D' B L2 U2 R B' L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 D F2 U' L2 @2021-03-10 20:58:22
92. 25.533 U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 R' F D2 R D2 B' U2 F U2 @2021-03-10 20:59:25
93. 23.447 L' U2 F' R2 D2 B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U' B' D' L B D2 F' U @2021-03-12 16:55:45
94. 29.203 L' B L2 D' R2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 D B R F L2 B L2 R2 @2021-03-12 16:57:29
95. 28.384 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U' B' D B2 R F @2021-03-12 17:11:07
96. 26.992  D2 B' U D' F D R' F' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U R2 D2 B2 R B2 @2021-03-12 17:13:28
97. 29.086 U' B' R2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 F U2 B2 L D' F L' D' U2 L D' @2021-03-12 17:14:22
98. 28.583 B' R2 F2 R' B2 D' B L F D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 D2 B2 @2021-03-12 17:15:20
99. (23.349) D2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' D F' L2 R2 U' F R2 B2 L' @2021-03-12 17:16:18
100. 26.590 B U2 F2 U2 L U2 L2 U2 B2 L D2 L' U2 B D' L D2 B' L F2 @2021-03-12 17:18:42





PEEEEEEEEEEEEEE BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-12
single: 18.856

Time List:
1. 18.856 L2 U2 B' F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 F' D B2 R2 U' R2 B L R2 F' @2021-03-12 17:21:29


(disclaimer: all these PBs are Mehta PBs not overall. My overall PB single is 8.28 which I got with CFOP in sep 2020)



OMG!!!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-12
single: 18.768

Time List:
1. 18.768 D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 D' F' D2 U' L' B R' U2 L @2021-03-12 17:28:30


Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-12 (solving from 2021-03-12 17:21:29 to 2021-03-12 17:29:42)
avg of 5: 23.386

Time List:
1. 18.856 L2 U2 B' F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 F' D B2 R2 U' R2 B L R2 F' @2021-03-12 17:21:29
2. 26.062 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 D L' U2 L F U' L U' R' D' @2021-03-12 17:26:37
3. (28.285) F' R U' D2 L' D2 B U2 L2 U F2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B D @2021-03-12 17:27:30
4. (18.768) D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 D' F' D2 U' L' B R' U2 L @2021-03-12 17:28:30
5. 25.239 U' L2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 U' L B F L' D' B2 L D' @2021-03-12 17:29:42

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-12 (solving from 2021-03-12 16:55:45 to 2021-03-12 17:28:30)
avg of 12: 25.963

Time List:
1. 23.447 L' U2 F' R2 D2 B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U' B' D' L B D2 F' U @2021-03-12 16:55:45
2. (29.203) L' B L2 D' R2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 D B R F L2 B L2 R2 @2021-03-12 16:57:29
3. 28.384 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U' B' D B2 R F @2021-03-12 17:11:07
4. 26.992 D2 B' U D' F D R' F' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U R2 D2 B2 R B2 @2021-03-12 17:13:28
5. 29.086 U' B' R2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 F U2 B2 L D' F L' D' U2 L D' @2021-03-12 17:14:22
6. 28.583 B' R2 F2 R' B2 D' B L F D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 D2 B2 @2021-03-12 17:15:20
7. 23.349 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' D F' L2 R2 U' F R2 B2 L' @2021-03-12 17:16:18
8. 26.590 B U2 F2 U2 L U2 L2 U2 B2 L D2 L' U2 B D' L D2 B' L F2 @2021-03-12 17:18:42
9. 18.856 L2 U2 B' F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 F' D B2 R2 U' R2 B L R2 F' @2021-03-12 17:21:29
10. 26.062 B2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 D L' U2 L F U' L U' R' D' @2021-03-12 17:26:37
11. 28.285 F' R U' D2 L' D2 B U2 L2 U F2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B D @2021-03-12 17:27:30
12. (18.768) D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 D' F' D2 U' L' B R' U2 L @2021-03-12 17:28:30


I also got my first sub 30 cubers.io average:





Another crazy thing, I can predict what type of PLL I'll get during APDR lol


----------



## guelda (Mar 12, 2021)

Wow congrats man!!! I've been following your progress as I'm using Mehta for 2 weeks or so, very inspiring!

I got 2 sub-30 PBs and an ao5 of 34.67, but my Ao100 is still 41.87 and doesn't get lower even with some practice...
When you write that your main path is ADPR, does this mean that you use the algs which can be found in the "Mehta-OS Alg Sheet - V2"?
As far as I understood, a lot of them are in red meaning they are "never worth using in a solve", so could you please elaborate?

I read that people tend to use ADPR using the skills they got from CFOP, so I guess most of them don't use the mentioned algs but are doing in another way, but I can't understand how...


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 12, 2021)

guelda said:


> Wow congrats man!!! I've been following your progress as I'm using Mehta for 2 weeks or so, very inspiring!
> 
> I got 2 sub-30 PBs and an ao5 of 34.67, but my Ao100 is still 41.87 and doesn't get lower even with some practice...
> When you write that your main path is ADPR, does this mean that you use the algs which can be found in the "Mehta-OS Alg Sheet - V2"?
> ...


Cubing Forever uses "intuitive APDR" where you just use R2 and U moves to pair up the pieces in an intuitive way. It's not very efficient but a lot easier to jump into than a proper path for people who come from CFOP.


----------



## guelda (Mar 12, 2021)

Yes this is what I understood, I guess I just never practiced so I can't get really the hang of it. A shame because it goes straight to PLL afterwards, which would give me some motivation to learn.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 12, 2021)

guelda said:


> Yes this is what I understood, I guess I just never practiced so I can't get really the hang of it. A shame because it goes straight to PLL afterwards, which would give me some motivation to learn.


Here's an example

F' L' D2 L' F R2 L B2 D B D' F2 U D L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D2
z' // Inspection
U R' U F' R' r' U2 r // FB + 1 (8/8)
u R' U R' E2 // 3QB (5/13)
F R' F2 U' F U R // EOLE (7/20)
R U2 R U R2 U' R U2 R' // 6CO (9/29)

Now from here I can see the orange/green/yellow and orange/green edges in the U layer. I can pair these up with U2 R2 U R2, kind of like how you'd make an F2L pair but with R2 moves to preserve the corner orientation. That put the orange/white/green corner in the D layer but in the wrong spot, which is actually great because I can finish with U2 R2 U' R2 to attach all three pieces and insert them. Then all that's left is an E-perm. Hopefully this explanation makes it a bit more clear what you should look for in intuitive APDR. (Keep in mind doing D R2 U' R2 U R2 D' R2 for 6CP then L5EP is better but requires learning more algs)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 13, 2021)

UPDATE: I'm averaging 28ish rn.
E: thanks @guelda!!! 
Some red marked APDRs are actually worth using in a solve.
@CuberStache I switched to algorithmic APDR for all cases except for 6-5 lol.

As CuberStache said, intuitive APDR is sorta like F2L.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 13, 2021)

guelda said:


> Wow congrats man!!! I've been following your progress as I'm using Mehta for 2 weeks or so, very inspiring!
> 
> I got 2 sub-30 PBs and an ao5 of 34.67, but my Ao100 is still 41.87 and doesn't get lower even with some practice...


Thanks again!! 
I was in the same situation a month ago. Don't give up. You'll improve.

Sorry for double post again lol


----------



## guelda (Mar 13, 2021)

Yes I won't give up thanks Today I got a new PB : 27.87, so indeed it slowly improves.

Thank you Cuberstache for the example, much appreciated! And this confirms that it is something I'm not at all familiar with. I guess I'll have to practice that a bit, and maybe watch the future videos from Cubing Forever (wink wink) hehe!

By the way, I grabbed something from your video Cubing Forever: if there is one oriented corner on U face, check if there is one on D face so they can pair up easily with U* R2 U* (much faster than beginner 6 CO1 algs) -> this leads to one of the 2 first 6 CO2 algs which are fast and fun! I'm sure there are several tips like this which could be useful, if the method keeps growing there should be some juicy "tips videos" coming up


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 14, 2021)

guelda said:


> Yes I won't give up thanks Today I got a new PB : 27.87, so indeed it slowly improves.
> 
> Thank you Cuberstache for the example, much appreciated! And this confirms that it is something I'm not at all familiar with. I guess I'll have to practice that a bit, and maybe watch the future videos from Cubing Forever (wink wink) hehe!
> 
> By the way, I grabbed something from your video Cubing Forever: if there is one oriented corner on U face, check if there is one on D face so they can pair up easily with U* R2 U* (much faster than beginner 6 CO1 algs) -> this leads to one of the 2 first 6 CO2 algs which are fast and fun! I'm sure there are several tips like this which could be useful, if the method keeps growing there should be some juicy "tips videos" coming up


Cool!!!
Protip: Drill your algorthms. Since Mehta is a heavily algorithm-dependent method, you have to be able to execute your algorithms fast. In order to do that, you need to have the algorithms in muscle memory. To do that, you need to practice the algorithms over and over again. Having the algorithms in muscle memory will help you to execute the algorithms fast without a second thought.

Hope this helps @guelda!! 

E: I might be making (low quality)tips videos in the future so watch out for that.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 14, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-14 (solving from 2021-03-10 19:37:12 to 2021-03-14 14:04:21)
avg of 100: 27.660

still averaging 28ish


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 15, 2021)

A few days later, I finally came around to reconstructing the 18.76 solve:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-15
single: 18.768

Time List:
1. 18.768 D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 D' F' D2 U' L' B R' U2 L @2021-03-12 17:28:30

U S' U' f U' F' D' //FB
u' R u' R E U R' //3QB
u F' U F R' F R2 F' R' //EOLE
U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' R' //TDR
U' F R' F' r U R U' r' //OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 //PLL

Crazy thing is, I planned FB+2 in inspection. This could have easily been sub 15 if not for me doing chill turning


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 15, 2021)

I timed my PLLs and made a sheet:
PLL times and algs - Google Sheets


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I timed my PLLs and made a sheet:
> PLL times and algs - Google Sheets


Cool! The sheet is private though.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 16, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> Cool! The sheet is private though.


I'm away from a keyboard rn. Also, I forgot the V perm. I'll make it public later today.

E: sheet is public




__





PLL times and algs - Google Drive







docs.google.com


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 16, 2021)

I think I'll restart ZBLL once I get back to CFOP times. I knew ~95 ZBLLs when I was learning actively (which was half a year ago). I think I've forgotten most of them lol.

(Also, my year end goal was sub 9 global and full ZBLL. I think I'll change it to sub 10 and most of TDR)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 16, 2021)

Chill turning gets me faster times than regular turning. 
Still averaging 28


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 20, 2021)

I switched to RUS U perms but with different executions.
Ua: R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2
Ub: R2 U S' U2 S U R2 (no R2 S R2 S' because my cube locks up a lot if I do that. Pls don't say git gud because I can't git gud with this cube lol)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 20, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-20
avg of 5: 20.25

Time List:
1. (25.16) D' R L2 U L2 U B L D R' D2 B2 R' U2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 
2. 19.52 U' R2 D L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D R F' U2 L2 B R U2 F U2 
3. 20.98 D' B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 L' U2 B F2 R D' L U' L 
4. (19.07) D2 R' L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F R' B U' B' R 
5. 20.25 F L2 U2 L' B2 D R B' R' D2 F2 U B2 D R2 U2 F2 B2 U R2

lolwut


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 20, 2021)

Good news guys!!
I'm averaging in the 27.8-28 range so that's an improvement of 0.5 seconds. Yay!

Btw what you see above is my PB average.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 24, 2021)

I dunno what happened but the ~2k solves in my session and my background are gone


----------



## Rubuscu (Mar 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I switched my V perm to R' U R U' R' f' U' (Antisune) f R and I really like it!!



Yeah, this V Perm is AWESOME. I have also recently switched from the standard V Perm to this one.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 24, 2021)

A Perm said:


> Yeah, this V Perm is AWESOME. I have also recently switched from the standard V Perm to this one.


Ikr, It's regripless and fast. It's also easy to learn as it is just R' (Inverse sexy) f' U' (antisune) f R.
btw by standard if you mean the one with the rotation, it isn't standard anymore. the standard is either the one I'm using or R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' U D' R2 U' R2 D R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 24, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-03-24
single: 16.00

Time List:
1. 16.00 B2 F2 U L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U2 B' L' R' D F2 R' U L R'

Wtf FB-1 edge already done lol


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 25, 2021)

/* Scramble */
B2 F2 U L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U2 B' L' R' D F2 R' U L R'

/* Solve */
y //inspection
M' U2 M //FB
U R u' R' u2 R' U u R //3QB
F' U F S' U S //EOLE
U R2 U' R2' //TDR
U D' r U R' U' r' F R F' //OLL
U2 R2' F2 R U2' R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 //Gc+ AUF

// View at alg.cubing.net
Recon


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 26, 2021)

Since I'm learning JTLE, I'm also learning CDRLL.(or you could say that I'm relearning COLL)
Done with the H and most of Pi cases, a couple of Ts and Us so far. Moving on to the S and AS cases(I already know 4 of these cases i.e Sune, Antisune, Niklas and anti Niklas)
Btw I finished S and AS JTLE. H and Pi next. 6CO is on break.

I have a new variant Idea:
FB>belt>DCAL>OLL+1(HKOLL)>PLL+1(HKPLL).
Would it be ok @Devagio??


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 26, 2021)

Good news guys!!!
Dad says that I could get a YuHu v2 M and an RS3M 2020 Along with my YuPo v2 M for my bday which is a month away!! 

I asked for the YuHu after looking at a thread I made when I joined lol.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 28, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-28
avg of 5: 23.05

Time List:
1. (30.53) L2 B2 L2 B R L' U' F' R L2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 D2 F' 
2. 20.63 U' L2 B L2 B F D2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' R' D L F2 L2 R' B2 F2 D 
3. 21.08 D B L U2 B2 L D2 B2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' D2 F' D R' U B2 U B' 
4. (19.54) R D L U' L2 B' U F2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2 B D2 
5. 27.45 B2 R' L2 B2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B' D' B2 R' B D R'

Yes!!


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2021)

I don't know if I'm the only one, but I really like this V perm. It's been my go-to ever since I tried it:
L' U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R'
A slightly extended Niklas algorithm.

I just don't like/can't learn the more popular V perms, although yours is interesting. (The wide F move is not my fave.)

Pretty impressive results. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> I don't know if I'm the only one, but I really like this V perm. It's been my go-to ever since I tried it:
> L' U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R'
> A slightly extended Niklas algorithm.
> 
> ...


I used to use that one for a few days until I switched back to the one with the rotation.
I don't like the RUD algs because they have awkward fingertricks.

Thanks btw


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 4, 2021)

I finished JTLE. I know 2 OS paths yay!!!!

(summer break will be here in a few days. I'll have an eat-sleep-cube-repeat schedule yay!!!)

btw exams are just around the corner so I need to study. Don't worry, I won't take a break.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 7, 2021)

I'll learn PLLCS starting today. PLLCS stands for PLL+ corner swap. Here's the algsheet that I'll use:
PLLCS - Google Sheets 

I'll probably finish diag and a few adj cases today.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I'll learn PLLCS starting today. PLLCS stands for PLL+ corner swap. Here's the algsheet that I'll use:
> PLLCS - Google Sheets
> 
> I'll probably finish diag and a few adj cases today.


4/5 diag done. I'll wait for trangium to provide an alt for the second one on the spreadsheet


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 9, 2021)

For all ye Mehta solvers out there, I started a weekly comp discord server:




__





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg





Pls join. I'll provide scrambles in a short time.


----------



## guelda (Apr 9, 2021)

Joined!
Wow, you learn so many algs, my brain would explode at this pace! Thank you for the PLLCS sheet link, could prove useful (in a while though).
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 9, 2021)

guelda said:


> Joined!
> Wow, you learn so many algs, my brain would explode at this pace! Thank you for the PLLCS sheet link, could prove useful (in a while though).
> Keep up the good work!


Lol I'm nothing compared to FlatMars on discord. They spend 4 hours a day learning algs. They finished full OS(which is 350-odd algs) in a little under 3 months.
Btw thanks for joining and congo on the 23!!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 20, 2021)

Hey guys!!
Haven't posted here in a long time because I haven't been cubing for the past 2 weeks because of exams. However, they'll be over in four days and I'll be actively cubing soon!!
See ya!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 20, 2021)

My exams are cancelled!! Yay!!!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> My exams are cancelled!! Yay!!!


Me: so should I like or sad or what


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 20, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Me: so should I like or sad or what


It's sorta mixed reactions for me. I'm happy for the fact that I can come back to cubing sooner but I'm sad for the fact that all of the hard work I put into studying is a waste. What you saw above is the happy side.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 20, 2021)

Now that exams are over sooner than expected, I'll try to learn the rest of PLLCS and shake off all the rust in the next 4 days bc I have a match against @GenTheThief on April 24 which is coincidentally, my birthday.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Apr 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> It's sorta mixed reactions for me. I'm happy for the fact that I can come back to cubing sooner but I'm sad for the fact that all of the hard work I put into studying is a waste. What you saw above is the happy side.


I love it when schools do that.


----------



## the dnf master (Apr 21, 2021)

Were your exams cancelled or postponed? I never had a case where they were just cancelled


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 21, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Were your exams cancelled or postponed? I never had a case where they were just cancelled


Cancelled due to lockdown(We actually finished a few subjects before the govt ordered all schools to cancel exams)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 21, 2021)

Back to cubing again and shaking off some rust.



Spoiler: 27.69 Ao50



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-04-21
avg of 50: 27.69

Time List:
1. (38.78) F2 L B2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 B L2 F2 U2 D' B' D2 R' D2 F L2
2. 30.15 F' L D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 U' F R' B' L B' D2 B2
3. 28.08 L U R' F R2 D2 U2 B' R2 F D2 L2 F2 U F' L U2 L' F' L
4. 28.14 D' R' B L2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D U2 R2 D B2 F U F2 L2 B U' L
5. (22.27) U2 B U R L U' L B2 R' U L2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U
6. 28.28 U L' U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 L D2 F' D' U' B' D2 R' U
7. (21.91) B U L2 U2 F2 L B2 L F2 L2 F2 U' B' D U F' D L'
8. 27.71 U B2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D B D2 F U' R' B D B L2
9. 24.52 B D' U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 F' D L' F' D L2 B F2
10. 26.37 B2 L' U' B2 U F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D B L2 B' U' B2 R2 F
11. 32.22 F' L' D' B D2 R B' D R2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 F U2 F' U2 D2 L'
12. (35.29) D' B' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 L' D' F2 L2 F2 R' F'
13. 23.08 R' U2 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 U B' L' U R' F L2 U'
14. 26.73 1: U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F D2 F' R2 U2 F' L U' B2 F' D2 R2 U B' F L
15. 26.23 2: D' R2 U' B2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' R B' U2 F' U' F2 U' B' D'
16. 27.39 4: L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D L B F2 L B' R D2 F2 D
17. 30.36 5: D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 U R2 U' B2 F' L F2 D L' B' L R2 U
18. 25.06 3: L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 F' U' F2 L B L' B2 L U' B'
19. 29.98 D' L2 B D2 R U' F' R' U' R2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U F
20. 26.64 L U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L U2 R F R2 B D' U2 F' R B2 L'
21. 26.18 R B' R2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' R' D R' B2 F' D F2
22. 27.68 B' L D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 F' L' D' B' L' B2 D' U
23. 29.69 F' D' B2 D F2 R2 D B2 F2 U F L' R F L2 D2 B L2 U
24. 29.83 L F R' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 D2 B' R' U2 F2 L R U'
25. 23.13 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 B' R B2 R D' B2 U L D' R2
26. 28.86 R2 B' L' U' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F' R D2 B2 D L F2
27. 25.93 R U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D U2 R2 L' B2 U' F L' B U' B2 R
28. 24.79 F' U L' U F D B F2 D F2 L2 U R2 L2 U D2 R U'
29. 26.68 U' F R2 D2 B R2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 U' L B2 D2
30. 27.78 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U B U R D U2 R2 U2 L' B U2
31. (22.59) R U' F2 U R2 B2 D F2 U L2 R2 D2 B' L' F' L B2 U L2 D2
32. 28.15 B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U L' U' F' U B' R2 U R' F2 U'
33. 28.86 L2 D' B' U2 L2 B' F2 D2 F D2 R2 F' D2 U2 L' F' D2 U' L' R2 F'
34. 29.29 F2 R B R2 F2 D U2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U B' U2 L' D2 B L2 R'
35. 30.09 R' L2 U' L2 F2 R F2 B' L B2 L2 U L2 U R2 B2 U' D2 R2 B2
36. 29.81 L U2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R F L2 D R' F U B U' R2
37. 29.35 D' F' L2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L' D' R2 U R D L'
38. 23.64 U F2 D' F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U F' L F' L' R' D F' L' B U2
39. 30.00 D2 L' F' D L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 R' D F' U' B R2 U
40. 27.42 R' F' B2 L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' L R' D' F D' R2 U2
41. 34.76 L R2 B2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 F L2 F2 L' D L R B2 U' B' F U'
42. 24.15 L' D' F U' F2 U2 L2 F' R2 L B2 U2 R U2 L' F2 R' B2 L2 B2
43. 27.26 L F' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F' U F U B' U L'
44. 24.09 B2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' R D2 L F D2 F' D B L'
45. 30.33 D2 R' B' R2 F U2 F2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 D2 U' B2 F' L2 B2 D B'
46. (38.28) L F B L B R U D R U B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 U F2 D2
47. 28.08 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 F' R U' F' D' R B D U F
48. 27.23 U L2 F' L B' R' F' R2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U B2 D2 L'
49. 26.46 U' F2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U' B2 D2 F D' B' F2 R' U' F' D2 U
50. 27.75 U F B2 L' B2 D2 R F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' B F2 L D' L' D U





Spoiler



Remember, I'm Faster Than You Framecounted. We Both Average 8-9 But My Pickup Is Slow except I average low 27 and don't pickup


----------



## Akira80kv (Apr 21, 2021)

Mehta? I've never heard about that method. Is it good?


----------



## Swagrid (Apr 21, 2021)

Akira80kv said:


> Mehta? I've never heard about that method. Is it good?


It's pretty decent. Roux style FB, but on D layer. Eobelt. one of many ending variants.


----------



## guelda (Apr 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Remember, I'm Faster Than You Framecounted



I've seen this in Brian Sun's video 
Great ao50 man, keep up the good work! I'm still far but get sub-30 more often, full PLL is good 

Mehta is a cool method, I'm using it since a few months.
I come from Roux so it's a totally different approch: much more algs based, but quite fun actually. I'm faster with Roux but I'll practice a few months and see where it goes.

Best way to understand the method is this video: Rubik's Cube: Beginner Mehta Method Tutorial


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 22, 2021)

guelda said:


> I've seen this in Brian Sun's video
> Great ao50 man, keep up the good work! I'm still far but get sub-30 more often, full PLL is good
> 
> Mehta is a cool method, I'm using it since a few months.
> ...


I figured out the method and the algs all by myself lol.
Full PLL is an important thing to know if you want to try various methods since many of them have PLL as their last step.
For anyone who wants to try Mehta: Try only if you like learning a lot of algs. If you're lazy or don't like algs, this method is not for you


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 22, 2021)

First 12 solves of today:

Generated By csTimer on 2021-04-22
avg of 12: 23.99

Time List:
1. 25.54 L F2 B D F2 D2 F U D B2 U D2 F2 U L2 D L2 B2 R' F'
2. (38.49) F2 R2 B' D' B' L F2 U' R F' R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 U2
3. 25.16 D' R L2 U L2 U B L D R' D2 B2 R' U2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2
4. 19.52 U' R2 D L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D R F' U2 L2 B R U2 F U2
5. 20.98 D' B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 L' U2 B F2 R D' L U' L
6. (19.07) D2 R' L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F R' B U' B' R
7. 20.25 F L2 U2 L' B2 D R B' R' D2 F2 U B2 D R2 U2 F2 B2 U R2
8. 21.89 F L F2 D2 R U2 L B2 R2 F2 R U2 R D' B' L' B' R' B2 F' D
9. 26.58 D R B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 R' D U' F' U L' R'
10. 19.76 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U' L D2 F U' R' B' U2 B'
11. 37.42 R' B2 U R2 F' U' R' U' B L B2 D2 R2 U2 R L2 B2 D2 R F2
12. 22.78 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 D F R' U' L' D' U' B U2 R U2

PB Ao12!!

WHAT!!:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-04-22
avg of 12: 22.50

Time List:
1. 25.54 L F2 B D F2 D2 F U D B2 U D2 F2 U L2 D L2 B2 R' F' 
2. (38.49) F2 R2 B' D' B' L F2 U' R F' R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 
3. 25.16 D' R L2 U L2 U B L D R' D2 B2 R' U2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 
4. 19.52 U' R2 D L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D R F' U2 L2 B R U2 F U2 
5. 20.98 D' B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 L' U2 B F2 R D' L U' L 
6. (19.07) D2 R' L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F R' B U' B' R 
7. 20.25 F L2 U2 L' B2 D R B' R' D2 F2 U B2 D R2 U2 F2 B2 U R2 
8. 21.89 F L F2 D2 R U2 L B2 R2 F2 R U2 R D' B' L' B' R' B2 F' D 
9. 26.58 D R B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 R' D U' F' U L' R' 
10. 19.76 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U' L D2 F U' R' B' U2 B' 
11. 22.78 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 D F R' U' L' D' U' B U2 R U2 
12. 22.56 U L2 D F L B' U2 L' D' R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 D' L2 R

New PB Ao12!!


----------



## Akira80kv (Apr 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> First 12 solves of today:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2021-04-22
> avg of 12: 23.99
> ...




Nice! I would try the mehta method out but there are way too much algs


----------



## Akira80kv (Apr 22, 2021)

I'll keep using roux and learning CMLL soon.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 22, 2021)

Did another Ao50 today:


Spoiler: 26.55 Ao50



Generated By csTimer on 2021-04-22
avg of 50: 26.55

Time List:
1. 29.74 F' U2 D R B2 R' U2 B' U D2 R2 B' U2 D2 R2 B R2 B2 D2 B' 
2. (38.22) R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' F2 R2 B' U2 R' U' F' D2 L' D F2 R2 B2 D2 
3. 29.20 F2 R' U2 B D2 B U L2 B2 U2 F2 B' R2 F L2 U2 R2 F' R D 
4. 25.83 F' L2 F U2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' U F2 L B R2 F' D L B2 
5. 22.50 R2 U D2 F' U D2 R D L' D' B2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D' 
6. 28.82 D' B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U R2 D2 R B F' L F D B' F' D F' 
7. 30.12 D F' R' F' U2 B D F' R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 F 
8. (34.48) B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 L F D2 L R' B' R2 D' F2 L' 
9. 26.67 F D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L U2 L' U L2 B2 L2 
10. 26.52 U2 D2 L' U L F D' L F2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 R' F2 L D2 L' D 
11. 28.57 B L2 B2 D2 U2 B D2 B' F2 D2 F2 R' D2 L' D' U2 F' R' U2 B 
12. 22.56 R' F2 R' B2 D2 B2 R U2 L F2 L' D R F' R' B L2 F2 R' D2 
13. 25.28 F2 D2 R2 U L2 U B2 L2 D' U' L2 F2 L' D L B' R' B2 U' L2 
14. (34.82) L2 B2 F L' U2 L2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R2 U' B' L2 R' B2 L U' 
15. 24.05 U R' D' B2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 R B' U R2 D' R2 F L 
16. 23.48 R F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D U2 R2 F2 L F2 U' B' R' U' L U' 
17. (20.48) R' F' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 B' L' D L2 B F' L' F' U 
18. 25.83 L2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 F D2 F D2 L' F' R B' F2 D' F' R' 
19. 27.65 R2 D L B D' B' L' R2 F2 U D2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F 
20. 28.20 D R' F2 D B2 U B2 L2 U' F2 B' L R' F' L' B L' D' 
21. (20.19) U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 L D L F R' D' R D2 L2 
22. 28.77 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D' L2 R' F' L2 F' U F L D' R2 
23. 25.43 U2 F L B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 R B' R' D F' U R' D 
24. 23.33 F2 U' B' U2 L2 F' D' R' L2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 F L2 F' U2 L2 
25. 30.16 L' U2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 F' L2 D2 U2 L D' L2 U' L F U 
26. 21.78 D2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F D2 F' D' L R2 D2 L' D B' L' U 
27. 25.53 F' D2 L F2 B2 U B R2 F2 R2 U' D2 R2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 
28. 25.02 F R L U2 D B2 R L2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F U2 D' R' 
29. 23.44 F R2 B' D' R F' U2 R B D2 R2 B2 L' D2 F2 R F2 D2 R B2 
30. 28.83 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 F R2 F2 U2 F R' B F2 D2 L' D' R F2 D' 
31. 24.30 B2 D' B2 D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R B' D2 F D2 U B2 F U R2 
32. 28.84 B' F2 U R2 U' L2 D' R2 D F2 D2 B2 U L' B L U' R' U' F' L' 
33. 28.65 F2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 B' L' B' R U B D2 F D' R' U 
34. (19.85) F' U' F' D' B R' B D' L' B2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 U' 
35. 26.04 R F' R2 B U2 B' L2 D2 B2 F' U2 F' R B' U' F' L2 U2 L D2 
36. 28.50 D' F2 R2 D F2 L' B' F2 R2 D2 L U2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 
37. 27.37 B' R' F D' R2 U L U F D2 F R2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 F L2 F' R 
38. 28.96 R2 U F2 D B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 B L' R F' U2 L B U2 
39. 26.17 D2 L D2 L U2 L' D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D R' F2 L D2 F' U R' F2 
40. 27.69 R' U' L R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 B F2 L2 F2 D U' B' U' L' U' L' 
41. 21.74 B D B2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D L B' L2 D R D' U2 R' D2 
42. 27.96 F D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 L2 R F2 U2 L2 U' F' L' D2 F L' D F2 
43. 25.26 L B' L D2 B2 D' F' U R2 U' D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U L' U' 
44. 28.00 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 F' L B2 R D' L2 F' U' B2 
45. 29.82 B L U' R' F U' F D F' R D2 R' D2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 
46. 28.27 F' D' R B2 U D2 B' F2 R2 L B2 D2 R' U2 L F2 D2 F2 B' R 
47. 26.34 U F2 L B2 R D2 R B2 L' B2 R U2 B2 F L2 U' F U2 F U' L' 
48. 28.19 D' R' B U2 R' D' L' D B2 U' L2 F2 R2 L2 U D F2 U L U 
49. 23.67 F R' F' L2 F' L2 U' L B' L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B 
50. 25.18 L2 D U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F U2 L2 F L2 R2 B2 L' U L' B2 D F' L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 22, 2021)

Nice Ao5:

Generated By csTimer on 2021-04-22
avg of 5: 23.68

Time List:
1. (25.76) B' R' B L2 B' R2 B L2 D2 B L2 F U2 B D' B R' D' R' U L2
2. 25.16 R' F L2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 R D F' R' B2 D' U F2 U2
3. 21.81 U' L2 F L2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 L D2 U B L U L D'
4. 24.07 D2 R U2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 F L2 B D2 B2 L2 U B F' D U R D2
5. (19.91) B' L2 D2 B' D2 F D2 B' L2 F2 D2 L' R U L' D' L B' U2 R' F'

Btw I'm averaging low 26 which is an improvement of more than 1.5 seconds from my pre-break global(high 27-28)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 22, 2021)

Spoiler: 25.38 Ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2021-04-22
avg of 100: 25.38

Time List:
1. 23.48 R F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D U2 R2 F2 L F2 U' B' R' U' L U'
2. 20.48 R' F' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 B' L' D L2 B F' L' F' U
3. 25.83 L2 B R2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 F D2 F D2 L' F' R B' F2 D' F' R'
4. 27.65 R2 D L B D' B' L' R2 F2 U D2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F
5. 28.20 D R' F2 D B2 U B2 L2 U' F2 B' L R' F' L' B L' D'
6. 20.19 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 L D L F R' D' R D2 L2
7. 28.77 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D' L2 R' F' L2 F' U F L D' R2
8. 25.43 U2 F L B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 R B' R' D F' U R' D
9. 23.33 F2 U' B' U2 L2 F' D' R' L2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 F L2 F' U2 L2
10. (30.16) L' U2 B' L2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 F' L2 D2 U2 L D' L2 U' L F U
11. 21.78 D2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F D2 F' D' L R2 D2 L' D B' L' U
12. 25.53 F' D2 L F2 B2 U B R2 F2 R2 U' D2 R2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 F U2
13. 25.02 F R L U2 D B2 R L2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F U2 D' R'
14. 23.44 F R2 B' D' R F' U2 R B D2 R2 B2 L' D2 F2 R F2 D2 R B2
15. 28.83 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 F R2 F2 U2 F R' B F2 D2 L' D' R F2 D'
16. 24.30 B2 D' B2 D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R B' D2 F D2 U B2 F U R2
17. 28.84 B' F2 U R2 U' L2 D' R2 D F2 D2 B2 U L' B L U' R' U' F' L'
18. 28.65 F2 L2 D2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 B' L' B' R U B D2 F D' R' U
19. (19.85) F' U' F' D' B R' B D' L' B2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 U'
20. 26.04 R F' R2 B U2 B' L2 D2 B2 F' U2 F' R B' U' F' L2 U2 L D2
21. 28.50 D' F2 R2 D F2 L' B' F2 R2 D2 L U2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 B2 D2
22. 27.37 B' R' F D' R2 U L U F D2 F R2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 F L2 F' R
23. 28.96 R2 U F2 D B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 B L' R F' U2 L B U2
24. 26.17 D2 L D2 L U2 L' D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D R' F2 L D2 F' U R' F2
25. 27.69 R' U' L R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 B F2 L2 F2 D U' B' U' L' U' L'
26. 21.74 B D B2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D L B' L2 D R D' U2 R' D2
27. 27.96 F D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 L2 R F2 U2 L2 U' F' L' D2 F L' D F2
28. 25.26 L B' L D2 B2 D' F' U R2 U' D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U L' U'
29. 28.00 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 F' L B2 R D' L2 F' U' B2
30. (29.82) B L U' R' F U' F D F' R D2 R' D2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 F2
31. 28.27 F' D' R B2 U D2 B' F2 R2 L B2 D2 R' U2 L F2 D2 F2 B' R
32. 26.34 U F2 L B2 R D2 R B2 L' B2 R U2 B2 F L2 U' F U2 F U' L'
33. 28.19 D' R' B U2 R' D' L' D B2 U' L2 F2 R2 L2 U D F2 U L U
34. 23.67 F R' F' L2 F' L2 U' L B' L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B
35. 25.18 L2 D U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F U2 L2 F L2 R2 B2 L' U L' B2 D F' L2
36. 29.57 L' U' F' D' B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 F' R B R2 B L D
37. 28.52 L' U' R' D2 L F2 B' L U B2 D' L2 U D R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2
38. 28.13 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F U R' F L2 B L' R D F2
39. 28.55 F D R' L U D2 F R2 B' L2 U' F2 U F2 R2 F2 U D2 F2 D2
40. 26.76 R F2 U B' R' D2 L2 D B U2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 L D2 L2
41. 24.17 R B2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 D U' L2 U' B U B2 U2 L D' R' D2 L2
42. 22.66 D F' R D2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U R' F L B' D2 R D2
43. 23.86 D R2 B2 D F' B2 U F2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 L U2 D2 R D2 F' D'
44. (29.97) L U B' L' D2 F2 D' B' L R2 U2 F' U2 F D2 B2 U2 F2 B' D2 L2
45. 24.67 D' B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 B D2 F D' B2 R' B2 L B2 F' R
46. (29.71) F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 D' B2 U F' D' B' R' F' R2 D F' U' R'
47. 24.89 B D2 B U2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 U' F U F D' U2 L B' R'
48. 26.88 F2 U' D2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 L U2 B2 L B2 U B2 U2 B' U2 R B'
49. 25.76 B' R' B L2 B' R2 B L2 D2 B L2 F U2 B D' B R' D' R' U L2
50. 25.16 R' F L2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 R D F' R' B2 D' U F2 U2
51. 21.81 U' L2 F L2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 L D2 U B L U L D'
52. 24.07 D2 R U2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 F L2 B D2 B2 L2 U B F' D U R D2
53. 19.91 B' L2 D2 B' D2 F D2 B' L2 F2 D2 L' R U L' D' L B' U2 R' F'
54. 26.69 R2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D R F' L F D B2 L D' L'
55. 26.88 F' U' F2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 R' F L' B R2 U' B2 D B2
56. 26.33 D' B2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 B R B D' B F L' U' F'
57. 22.70 R2 L' B' R U R2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 D L' F
58. 23.87 D B2 F2 U R2 D F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U F D2 R D' F2 L2 B U2 L'
59. (18.38) D' F2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U F2 U R B D' B' U2 L' R' B' U2 F U'
60. 27.54 L F' B2 D' F2 L' F B R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F'
61. 27.19 B' L' U L B' D B2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 L' F2 L U2 B2 R B2
62. 23.98 R2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 L' B D2 U' F' U' R'
63. 25.35 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 D2 R2 U' F U' B L2 U' R D' R2
64. 22.93 F' L2 B U2 L' B' L B2 D F2 R' F2 R U2 L' U2 B2 R L D2 R2
65. 29.69 U2 B F L2 U2 B L2 F L2 B D' F2 U2 L' F' U L2 B2 L
66. 25.43 U L' F2 D2 B L2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 F U L' D' B' D2 F' U L'
67. (18.94) U2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 U B R D2 B2 U R2
68. 27.77 U R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' B2 L D2 R U2 B2 L' D2 R U2 F2 D' R
69. 23.03 B2 R D' B2 R' L2 D' F B U' L2 D B2 U B2 D F2 D' R2 D L2
70. 23.57 F' R D2 F2 B' D B' U R' F2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 B2 R B2
71. 25.06 D' B' D2 B2 R2 F' D2 F R2 F' L2 F L' U' F' D U L U2 R
72. 21.75 L' F U F2 D2 R2 L B F2 U2 R2 U D' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 F'
73. 24.79 F2 U F2 D L2 R2 F2 U L2 D' B R' B L' D' B' R2 B L' U2
74. 28.20 D2 L' D2 L B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F D' B' F2 R' U' R'
75. 23.16 L2 D2 R2 F L2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 F' L' U L2 U L D' L2 F L
76. 23.01 B2 R' L2 D2 B R U D' R L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D
77. 26.06 F2 B' U' F R' F2 D2 B R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 B'
78. 21.66 R2 F' D' B' U2 R' F' L' U' R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' B' R2 F2 R2
79. 25.46 L2 U R2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 F' U B2 F2 U' F D2 L' D2
80. 25.04 B' D R U' D' L F2 L F B2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2
81. 27.66 D2 R2 F2 L U2 R' B2 R F2 R B2 U' B U' B L B' U2 L' D
82. 25.21 L B U R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 F' R2 U' L' U F2 L' B
83. 25.94 F' R2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 F' D' R U B U F2 R' B' L2 B
84. 25.20 R B' L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 L B' L B2 L' U' B R2
85. 25.16 B' L' U' B D F' U2 B' F2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2
86. 26.67 R' B R' F' D L2 F2 D R U2 B2 R' F2 B2 D2 L F2 B2
87. 27.84 U' R' U' R2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 B D L F D L2 F
88. 22.14 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U' L' D R' D L B F' U L2 R
89. 23.64 R2 U' F R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L F2 R' U L R B'
90. (16.64) F' R2 B' D2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 D L U2 R' D B F L U'
91. 21.99 B D2 L2 B F' L2 D2 F L2 R2 U L2 F' U L' F' D U2 L F'
92. 22.25 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 B D2 R' B2 F R2 D' U' L
93. 28.55 L' D' F2 R' F' L F' B' U' L B2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L
94. 25.65 B L' B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' U2 L D2 F U L D B2
95. 23.23 L2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D B' R' F' D' B2 F D' L'
96. 24.98 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 F U' R' U B U' F R F'
97. (19.64) U' L2 D' L2 B' U' D B2 L R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D'
98. (34.42) F R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 R' F2 L' D F2 L2 B R2 F2 R
99. 24.52 B L2 U2 R F' U L2 U R F2 D2 L' B2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 R' D2
100. 22.33 F U2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B2 U L2 F' D' L B U2 L D B'



Also,


Spoiler: 24.48 Ao50



Generated By csTimer on 2021-04-22
avg of 50: 24.48

Time List:
1. 21.81 U' L2 F L2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 L D2 U B L U L D' 
2. 24.07 D2 R U2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 F L2 B D2 B2 L2 U B F' D U R D2 
3. 19.91 B' L2 D2 B' D2 F D2 B' L2 F2 D2 L' R U L' D' L B' U2 R' F' 
4. 26.69 R2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D R F' L F D B2 L D' L' 
5. 26.88 F' U' F2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 R' F L' B R2 U' B2 D B2 
6. 26.33 D' B2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 B R B D' B F L' U' F' 
7. 22.70 R2 L' B' R U R2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 D L' F 
8. 23.87 D B2 F2 U R2 D F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U F D2 R D' F2 L2 B U2 L' 
9. (18.38) D' F2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U F2 U R B D' B' U2 L' R' B' U2 F U' 
10. 27.54 L F' B2 D' F2 L' F B R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F' 
11. 27.19 B' L' U L B' D B2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 L' F2 L U2 B2 R B2 
12. 23.98 R2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 L' B D2 U' F' U' R' 
13. 25.35 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 D2 R2 U' F U' B L2 U' R D' R2 
14. 22.93 F' L2 B U2 L' B' L B2 D F2 R' F2 R U2 L' U2 B2 R L D2 R2 
15. (29.69) U2 B F L2 U2 B L2 F L2 B D' F2 U2 L' F' U L2 B2 L 
16. 25.43 U L' F2 D2 B L2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 F U L' D' B' D2 F' U L' 
17. (18.94) U2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 U B R D2 B2 U R2 
18. 27.77 U R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' B2 L D2 R U2 B2 L' D2 R U2 F2 D' R 
19. 23.03 B2 R D' B2 R' L2 D' F B U' L2 D B2 U B2 D F2 D' R2 D L2 
20. 23.57 F' R D2 F2 B' D B' U R' F2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 B2 R B2 
21. 25.06 D' B' D2 B2 R2 F' D2 F R2 F' L2 F L' U' F' D U L U2 R 
22. 21.75 L' F U F2 D2 R2 L B F2 U2 R2 U D' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 F' 
23. 24.79 F2 U F2 D L2 R2 F2 U L2 D' B R' B L' D' B' R2 B L' U2 
24. 28.20 D2 L' D2 L B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F D' B' F2 R' U' R' 
25. 23.16 L2 D2 R2 F L2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 F' L' U L2 U L D' L2 F L 
26. 23.01 B2 R' L2 D2 B R U D' R L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D 
27. 26.06 F2 B' U' F R' F2 D2 B R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 B' 
28. 21.66 R2 F' D' B' U2 R' F' L' U' R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' B' R2 F2 R2 
29. 25.46 L2 U R2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 F' U B2 F2 U' F D2 L' D2 
30. 25.04 B' D R U' D' L F2 L F B2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 
31. 27.66 D2 R2 F2 L U2 R' B2 R F2 R B2 U' B U' B L B' U2 L' D 
32. 25.21 L B U R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 F' R2 U' L' U F2 L' B 
33. 25.94 F' R2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 F' D' R U B U F2 R' B' L2 B 
34. 25.20 R B' L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 L B' L B2 L' U' B R2 
35. 25.16 B' L' U' B D F' U2 B' F2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 
36. 26.67 R' B R' F' D L2 F2 D R U2 B2 R' F2 B2 D2 L F2 B2 
37. 27.84 U' R' U' R2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 B D L F D L2 F 
38. 22.14 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U' L' D R' D L B F' U L2 R 
39. 23.64 R2 U' F R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L F2 R' U L R B' 
40. (16.64) F' R2 B' D2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 D L U2 R' D B F L U' 
41. 21.99 B D2 L2 B F' L2 D2 F L2 R2 U L2 F' U L' F' D U2 L F' 
42. 22.25 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 B D2 R' B2 F R2 D' U' L 
43. (28.55) L' D' F2 R' F' L F' B' U' L B2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L 
44. 25.65 B L' B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' U2 L D2 F U L D B2 
45. 23.23 L2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D B' R' F' D' B2 F D' L' 
46. 24.98 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 F U' R' U B U' F R F' 
47. 19.64 U' L2 D' L2 B' U' D B2 L R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D' 
48. (34.42) F R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 R' F2 L' D F2 L2 B R2 F2 R 
49. 24.52 B L2 U2 R F' U L2 U R F2 D2 L' B2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 R' D2 
50. 22.33 F U2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B2 U L2 F' D' L B U2 L D B'



I'm almost sub 25!! At this rate, I'll be back to CFOP times in a week!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 23, 2021)

Spoiler: 24.94 Ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-04-23
avg of 100: 24.94

Time List:
1. 25.26 L B' L D2 B2 D' F' U R2 U' D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U L' U'
2. 28.00 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 F' L B2 R D' L2 F' U' B2
3. (29.82) B L U' R' F U' F D F' R D2 R' D2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 F2
4. 28.27 F' D' R B2 U D2 B' F2 R2 L B2 D2 R' U2 L F2 D2 F2 B' R
5. 26.34 U F2 L B2 R D2 R B2 L' B2 R U2 B2 F L2 U' F U2 F U' L'
6. 28.19 D' R' B U2 R' D' L' D B2 U' L2 F2 R2 L2 U D F2 U L U
7. 23.67 F R' F' L2 F' L2 U' L B' L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B
8. 25.18 L2 D U2 R2 U2 B' U2 F U2 L2 F L2 R2 B2 L' U L' B2 D F' L2
9. 29.57 L' U' F' D' B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 F' R B R2 B L D
10. 28.52 L' U' R' D2 L F2 B' L U B2 D' L2 U D R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2
11. 28.13 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F U R' F L2 B L' R D F2
12. 28.55 F D R' L U D2 F R2 B' L2 U' F2 U F2 R2 F2 U D2 F2 D2
13. 26.76 R F2 U B' R' D2 L2 D B U2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 L D2 L2
14. 24.17 R B2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 D U' L2 U' B U B2 U2 L D' R' D2 L2
15. 22.66 D F' R D2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U R' F L B' D2 R D2
16. 23.86 D R2 B2 D F' B2 U F2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 L U2 D2 R D2 F' D'
17. (29.97) L U B' L' D2 F2 D' B' L R2 U2 F' U2 F D2 B2 U2 F2 B' D2 L2
18. 24.67 D' B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 B D2 F D' B2 R' B2 L B2 F' R
19. (29.71) F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 D' B2 U F' D' B' R' F' R2 D F' U' R'
20. 24.89 B D2 B U2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 U' F U F D' U2 L B' R'
21. 26.88 F2 U' D2 R' D2 B2 L' B2 L U2 B2 L B2 U B2 U2 B' U2 R B'
22. 25.76 B' R' B L2 B' R2 B L2 D2 B L2 F U2 B D' B R' D' R' U L2
23. 25.16 R' F L2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 R D F' R' B2 D' U F2 U2
24. 21.81 U' L2 F L2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 L D2 U B L U L D'
25. 24.07 D2 R U2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 F L2 B D2 B2 L2 U B F' D U R D2
26. 19.91 B' L2 D2 B' D2 F D2 B' L2 F2 D2 L' R U L' D' L B' U2 R' F'
27. 26.69 R2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D R F' L F D B2 L D' L'
28. 26.88 F' U' F2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 R' F L' B R2 U' B2 D B2
29. 26.33 D' B2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 B R B D' B F L' U' F'
30. 22.70 R2 L' B' R U R2 B F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 B2 D L' F
31. 23.87 D B2 F2 U R2 D F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U F D2 R D' F2 L2 B U2 L'
32. (18.38) D' F2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U F2 U R B D' B' U2 L' R' B' U2 F U'
33. 27.54 L F' B2 D' F2 L' F B R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F'
34. 27.19 B' L' U L B' D B2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 L' F2 L U2 B2 R B2
35. 23.98 R2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 L' B D2 U' F' U' R'
36. 25.35 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 D2 R2 U' F U' B L2 U' R D' R2
37. 22.93 F' L2 B U2 L' B' L B2 D F2 R' F2 R U2 L' U2 B2 R L D2 R2
38. 29.69 U2 B F L2 U2 B L2 F L2 B D' F2 U2 L' F' U L2 B2 L
39. 25.43 U L' F2 D2 B L2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 F U L' D' B' D2 F' U L'
40. (18.94) U2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 U B R D2 B2 U R2
41. 27.77 U R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' B2 L D2 R U2 B2 L' D2 R U2 F2 D' R
42. 23.03 B2 R D' B2 R' L2 D' F B U' L2 D B2 U B2 D F2 D' R2 D L2
43. 23.57 F' R D2 F2 B' D B' U R' F2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 B2 R B2
44. 25.06 D' B' D2 B2 R2 F' D2 F R2 F' L2 F L' U' F' D U L U2 R
45. 21.75 L' F U F2 D2 R2 L B F2 U2 R2 U D' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 F'
46. 24.79 F2 U F2 D L2 R2 F2 U L2 D' B R' B L' D' B' R2 B L' U2
47. 28.20 D2 L' D2 L B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F D' B' F2 R' U' R'
48. 23.16 L2 D2 R2 F L2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 F' L' U L2 U L D' L2 F L
49. 23.01 B2 R' L2 D2 B R U D' R L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D
50. 26.06 F2 B' U' F R' F2 D2 B R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 B'
51. 21.66 R2 F' D' B' U2 R' F' L' U' R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' B' R2 F2 R2
52. 25.46 L2 U R2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 F' U B2 F2 U' F D2 L' D2
53. 25.04 B' D R U' D' L F2 L F B2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2
54. 27.66 D2 R2 F2 L U2 R' B2 R F2 R B2 U' B U' B L B' U2 L' D
55. 25.21 L B U R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 F' R2 U' L' U F2 L' B
56. 25.94 F' R2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 F' D' R U B U F2 R' B' L2 B
57. 25.20 R B' L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 L B' L B2 L' U' B R2
58. 25.16 B' L' U' B D F' U2 B' F2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2
59. 26.67 R' B R' F' D L2 F2 D R U2 B2 R' F2 B2 D2 L F2 B2
60. 27.84 U' R' U' R2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 B D L F D L2 F
61. 22.14 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U' L' D R' D L B F' U L2 R
62. 23.64 R2 U' F R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L F2 R' U L R B'
63. (16.64) F' R2 B' D2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 D L U2 R' D B F L U'
64. 21.99 B D2 L2 B F' L2 D2 F L2 R2 U L2 F' U L' F' D U2 L F'
65. 22.25 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 B D2 R' B2 F R2 D' U' L
66. 28.55 L' D' F2 R' F' L F' B' U' L B2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L
67. 25.65 B L' B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' U2 L D2 F U L D B2
68. 23.23 L2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D B' R' F' D' B2 F D' L'
69. 24.98 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 F U' R' U B U' F R F'
70. (19.64) U' L2 D' L2 B' U' D B2 L R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D'
71. (34.42) F R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 R' F2 L' D F2 L2 B R2 F2 R
72. 24.52 B L2 U2 R F' U L2 U R F2 D2 L' B2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 R' D2
73. 22.33 F U2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B2 U L2 F' D' L B U2 L D B'
74. 25.21 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 R U F L F2 L2 B' U' F D
75. 23.18 R' F L D' R F U' D R D2 L2 F2 B2 L B2 R D2 B2 D2 U'
76. 24.89 B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 D F2 R U' R' F' L' D' B2 U R
77. 24.28 R' D' L2 B2 L2 U' F' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 R
78. 25.90 D2 F' D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 F' R U2 F' R B R2
79. 24.32 F2 R D F2 L2 F L2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' U R D2 L' B2 D' F
80. 25.99 R' L2 U' F' L' F2 B2 D' R2 B R2 B' R2 F' R2 B' U2 F' D2
81. 24.64 B U' D2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 F L2 R U2 R2 D L2 D' F
82. (32.23) L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 F L' B D B' U B2 U B' U
83. 23.28 F B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D2 U' R' D' R' F' L R B2 L
84. 25.67 B2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 U' F' U' L D' R U2 L2 F' R U'
85. 23.47 F2 R F' U F2 L2 F' R' L F' U2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 B2
86. 22.69 F' U L2 B2 L' B2 D2 U2 R D2 R' B2 D2 F' U' F2 D R2 F R
87. 27.61 F' B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 F' L' U' B' R D' R B2 F2
88. 26.43 U' D F R2 B2 D2 B2 U' R' U2 L2 B U2 D2 L2 B' D2 F L2 B2 L2
89. 20.30 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F R B' R2 B U2 L B U
90. 25.76 D2 L' F L U' R2 D R U2 F' R2 U2 R2 L2 F D2 B' U2 F U2 D'
91. 24.16 U' F R2 D2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 R' D2 U' R B2 L' B D' L'
92. 25.13 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 B' L2 U' R D F' R2 D2 U' B2 U
93. 24.19 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U L2 U L U' B2 L' B D2 L F' U2
94. 25.01 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D B D L D F R B2 R D' B2
95. (18.56) D2 L2 U2 B L U2 L U' R L2 B2 U2 R F2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R'
96. 24.77 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 F' D' F' U' B U2 F'
97. 25.78 U2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B R2 D2 L' F' L' R2 U' L' D2 L2 F2 D'
98. 19.64 3: R' U F D' L' F B2 R B U2 D2 R2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 L
99. 21.46 5: R' U2 B L2 F U F2 D' B R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 L
100. 20.10 L B2 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 R' D' R2 U B' R' D L2 D2



Yay!! Sub 25!!



Spoiler: 23.99 Ao25



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-04-23
avg of 25: 23.99

Time List:
1. 23.28 F B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D2 U' R' D' R' F' L R B2 L 
2. 25.67 B2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 U' F' U' L D' R U2 L2 F' R U' 
3. 23.47 F2 R F' U F2 L2 F' R' L F' U2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 
4. 22.69 F' U L2 B2 L' B2 D2 U2 R D2 R' B2 D2 F' U' F2 D R2 F R 
5. (27.61) F' B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 F' L' U' B' R D' R B2 F2 
6. (26.43) U' D F R2 B2 D2 B2 U' R' U2 L2 B U2 D2 L2 B' D2 F L2 B2 L2 
7. 20.30 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F R B' R2 B U2 L B U 
8. 25.76 D2 L' F L U' R2 D R U2 F' R2 U2 R2 L2 F D2 B' U2 F U2 D' 
9. 24.16 U' F R2 D2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 R' D2 U' R B2 L' B D' L' 
10. 25.13 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 B' L2 U' R D F' R2 D2 U' B2 U 
11. 24.19 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U L2 U L U' B2 L' B D2 L F' U2 
12. 25.01 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D B D L D F R B2 R D' B2 
13. (18.56) D2 L2 U2 B L U2 L U' R L2 B2 U2 R F2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R' 
14. 24.77 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 F' D' F' U' B U2 F' 
15. 25.78 U2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B R2 D2 L' F' L' R2 U' L' D2 L2 F2 D' 
16. (19.64) 3: R' U F D' L' F B2 R B U2 D2 R2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 L 
17. 21.46 5: R' U2 B L2 F U F2 D' B R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 L 
18. 20.10 L B2 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 R' D' R2 U B' R' D L2 D2 
19. 25.84 F' D U2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 R B D' R' U2 L2 R 
20. 25.16 R' B' U2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B R2 L U' B2 L' D' L D' 
21. 23.44 R D' F2 R2 U L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D L' R' F' L2 R F U2 L 
22. 26.37 B' U2 R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F R F D2 R' B U' F2 D2 R2 
23. 23.81 D2 U2 B2 L2 F U2 B' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B L' R' B' L F' D 
24. 22.67 B2 U2 L D2 R D2 L2 B2 R U2 R D' B' U L R' D' L U L2 
25. 24.71 D' F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D R F2 D L R' U' B' D2 R F2



This was pretty much what I used to average when I joined the forums lol


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 23, 2021)

WHAT!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-04-23
single: 15.67

Time List:
1. 15.67 U2 L2 U L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R F2 L B' F' L2 D' B U F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 23, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-04-23
avg of 5: 20.70

Time List:
1. 20.71 B2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 F D' F' U' B' L U' R B' F2 
2. 22.86 R' D' B2 U L2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R B' U' R2 F L' R2 U2 R 
3. (24.81) D F' L2 F D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 R U L2 B R2 F2 R' B2 
4. (15.67) U2 L2 U L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R F2 L B' F' L2 D' B U F 
5. 18.54 U F' R' D2 R U2 F2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 L B2 U' B D R' B L'

PB2 Ao5 with a counting 18!!!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 23, 2021)

Those pbs be coming in fast


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 23, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Those pbs be coming in fast


lmao

Another PB Ao12:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-04-23
avg of 12: 22.37

Time List:
1. 21.50 L' F R2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' U' L' F L2 R
2. 22.37 B2 L2 D' U' L2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R D2 B R' B' D' L U B' U'
3. 24.18 B' U' D' B L D2 F' R' F U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2
4. (25.68) U' R' D2 R2 B R2 B' U2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 U' F D L2 F' U2
5. 25.25 L2 D' R2 D R2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 R' U2 F' U L2 B U F'
6. 20.71 B2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 F D' F' U' B' L U' R B' F2
7. 22.86 R' D' B2 U L2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R B' U' R2 F L' R2 U2 R
8. 24.81 D F' L2 F D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 R U L2 B R2 F2 R' B2
9. (15.67) U2 L2 U L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R F2 L B' F' L2 D' B U F
10. 18.54 U F' R' D2 R U2 F2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 L B2 U' B D R' B L'
11. 23.48 F D R2 D2 F U2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 F U' B2 L2 R' F2 D' B R'
12. 20.01 F' R' U2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B U L2 R D R U' F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 25, 2021)

After almost 4 months of Mehta practice, I got my first sub 15!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-04-25
single: 14.63

Time List:
1. 14.63 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 F D' U2 F L F2 D' F R

I can't remember what I did but what I remember is TDR into OLL skip into RUS Ua perm.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 28, 2021)

12/72 T ZBLL done but my recall is trash


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 29, 2021)

24/72 T yay!!!

I plan to finish off ZBLL by july 2021. 12 algs a day is just enough for this

Btw I finished off diag T today. A bit of drilling to be done.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 30, 2021)

36/72 (at this rate I'll finish off T ZBLL in 3 days)

btw I broke a bunch of PBs:



Spoiler: PBs



Ao12:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-04-30
avg of 12: 22.34

Time List:
1. 22.26 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' D' F R F2 U R D B'
2. (18.24) U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F U L' D L F' L F2 D2 R
3. 24.24 F2 L D2 L F2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 B' U' B U' L2 B' D2 U L'
4. 18.26 U' B' D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 L' F R B' D F2 R
5. 24.91 U' F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B R' D B2 L2 D2 L U2 F'
6. 23.01 B' L2 D' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B R2 D2 F D2 U' B' R B' F2 U B2
7. 21.72 B D L2 F R2 D F' R L' D2 R B2 L F2 B2 L2 F2 U B
8. 24.40 U B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D B F' U' F2 U' F2 R' D
9. 22.42 L' D2 F' R B2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R' U' B' R2 B2 L2 U' B
10. 21.80 F2 U L' F2 R' F U B' R' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' D2
11. (29.69) R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U' L F' R U' B' L U' F2 L2 B'
12. 20.37 B L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F D2 F R2 B' U' R2 F2

29.69 was blue FB

Ao25:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-04-30
avg of 25: 23.10

Time List:
1. 20.38 U D2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 L' F' R2 D' L2 U F U'
2. 25.97 F L D B L2 R2 B' F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 B L' U' F' L2 B L' R'
3. (32.65) U' B F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D' F U2 L D2 U F R' F
4. 22.96 L2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F' L2 R' B' D' L F2 D F2 D
5. 25.40 U R2 F2 R F2 U2 L U2 F2 R B L' R2 F2 U2 F' U L
6. 20.93 B D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 U2 F' U R2 F D U B' L'
7. 20.52 R F2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F' L2 U R' B' D L2
8. 23.05 F2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R B2 F' L2 U B F2 R B' R'
9. 27.58 F' L2 B' L2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U' B' L B L2 R2 F U' R2
10. 20.87 L' F' L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U' R' B L2 B F' R2 U
11. 25.34 F' L2 B' R' D' L U B L' U F2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B'
12. 24.24 D' U2 B U2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 D' L' D U F D' B2 D
13. 22.26 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' D' F R F2 U R D B'
14. (18.24) U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F U L' D L F' L F2 D2 R
15. 24.24 F2 L D2 L F2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 B' U' B U' L2 B' D2 U L'
16. (18.26) U' B' D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 L' F R B' D F2 R
17. 24.91 U' F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B R' D B2 L2 D2 L U2 F'
18. 23.01 B' L2 D' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B R2 D2 F D2 U' B' R B' F2 U B2
19. 21.72 B D L2 F R2 D F' R L' D2 R B2 L F2 B2 L2 F2 U B
20. 24.40 U B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D B F' U' F2 U' F2 R' D
21. 22.42 L' D2 F' R B2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R' U' B' R2 B2 L2 U' B
22. 21.80 F2 U L' F2 R' F U B' R' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' D2
23. (29.69) R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U' L F' R U' B' L U' F2 L2 B'
24. 20.37 B L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F D2 F R2 B' U' R2 F2
25. 22.71 D F D2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 F R U' R' F D B' L' B2

Ao50:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-04-30
avg of 50: 23.40

Time List:
1. 18.28 L D R2 B' U2 L2 B L2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 F2 D L D B R B R
2. 21.09 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B2 U R' F2 L2 U' R2 F L D U'
3. 23.61 D2 F2 B L F2 D' F2 U R' D2 B L2 F2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2
4. 23.01 L U D R' U F' U' F' L2 D2 F D2 F' R2 B' R2 F' R B
5. 20.82 D' F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R2 F D F R' B2 R' B F' R'
6. 26.10 U F2 U F2 L2 B' D2 L R2 F L2 B U2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' R' U'
7. 23.59 L F' B2 U R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U' R' B' U' F U' L2 U'
8. 22.97 B' R F R2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 F D2 R2 D2 U R D' R U' F2 D2
9. 24.53 R F' L2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D F2 L F U' B' D2 R2 U L
10. 23.81 D R L2 B L2 B' F' R2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F R D L R F D2 U2
11. 23.12 L B R L2 D2 R2 U R' U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 B' L2 F' U'
12. (14.63) B2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 F D' U2 F L F2 D' F R
13. 25.86 R D L' B2 U R D B' R' U2 R D2 L U2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 B
14. 24.97 F' U2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 L2 D L' U2 B2 D' L B' U' B2 U2
15. 23.35 D2 L D2 L B2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R D R2 U2 L' D F U F2 U'
16. 24.84 D U2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L F2 L B2 U' R F2 R2 D' L' B
17. 21.35 B L2 U' R F2 B D L U2 R2 L2 B L2 F R2 U2 R2 F' B2
18. 23.67 D2 B2 D2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L2 R' D' B2 U' B R2 F L' R B' D'
19. 22.40 B U L2 U R L2 B' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F
20. 23.01 B U' R2 U2 B L F D2 L' U2 L2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' B2
21. 23.99 L B' U' D2 F B' D' R2 U2 F2 R2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R U
22. 22.11 R2 B2 F D' F2 U L2 U L2 U B2 U2 R' B' U' L2 D2 L2 U2
23. 22.82 U2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 D L D2 U2 B' U F' D' U
24. 23.12 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U' F D B2 L U R' D R' D2 U2
25. 25.81 U F' D2 R2 B D2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' D L U' B F' R B' R'
26. 25.86 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' R B R D U' R' U2 R2 U
27. 24.68 R2 B D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D L B2 D' B' F U' L2 R'
28. 24.93 F D2 B2 R U' F2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 B2
29. 25.31 U2 F' U2 B L' D' B R' U2 R' B2 R' D2 L B2 U2 D L2
30. 18.63 L2 D2 U2 B R2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F L D2 U' L' F D2 U' F
31. 24.56 L2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D L R' F' R' B L' B' F2
32. 23.81 F2 D2 F2 R D2 R B2 L B2 R2 F2 R2 F' U F2 R' D2 L2 B R2
33. (36.85) D2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 F' U F D' L' U2 F R' B'
34. 27.54 D B2 R' U R2 F' U2 D F' R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F'
35. 20.38 U D2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 L' F' R2 D' L2 U F U'
36. 25.97 F L D B L2 R2 B' F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 B L' U' F' L2 B L' R'
37. (32.65) U' B F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D' F U2 L D2 U F R' F
38. 22.96 L2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F' L2 R' B' D' L F2 D F2 D
39. 25.40 U R2 F2 R F2 U2 L U2 F2 R B L' R2 F2 U2 F' U L
40. 20.93 B D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 U2 F' U R2 F D U B' L'
41. 20.52 R F2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F' L2 U R' B' D L2
42. 23.05 F2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R B2 F' L2 U B F2 R B' R'
43. (27.58) F' L2 B' L2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U' B' L B L2 R2 F U' R2
44. 20.87 L' F' L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U' R' B L2 B F' R2 U
45. 25.34 F' L2 B' R' D' L U B L' U F2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B'
46. 24.24 D' U2 B U2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 D' L' D U F D' B2 D
47. 22.26 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' D' F R F2 U R D B'
48. (18.24) U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F U L' D L F' L F2 D2 R
49. 24.24 F2 L D2 L F2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 B' U' B U' L2 B' D2 U L'
50. (18.26) U' B' D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 L' F R B' D F2 R

Ao100:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-04-30
avg of 100: 23.67

Time List:
1. 24.82 L B2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 L B' R U2 B R' U' R'
2. 25.18 F D' L2 F2 D L2 D R2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 F' R2 D L U' F2 U' R
3. 27.13 R' F L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 D' B2 F R2 D U' R D2 F'
4. 25.89 D F' L2 B R2 B L2 B F R2 U2 B' U L2 B' L F D U2 R U2
5. 23.87 U' B' D' F R L' B' R B' R2 U2 F R2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 U
6. (31.08) F2 U B2 U R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 L D B U F' D2 U2 L' D2 L2
7. 25.96 U R U' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' L U R F U F' U'
8. 23.49 R' F' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 U B D' B' D' L U B' L'
9. 25.20 F' R' U2 F2 U2 L D2 R' F2 L R' F R U F R2 D2 F2 D
10. 24.34 L' F D' R2 B2 U L' R2 F2 B2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D2
11. 21.88 B L U2 R2 B' U' F D F2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D' B' D
12. 23.90 R B U D2 B' R L U2 F' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 D' R2
13. 25.66 D L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 L' U R' B2 L2 F' R B R
14. 20.65 B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D L2 F' R' B' L' F2 U' R2 U' R' F2
15. 23.72 B2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 L2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 R D L' D2 B L2 U2
16. 19.96 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 L' F' R' D' B' F' D' U' R' U2
17. 24.10 F' D2 R2 F' D R' L' B' R D2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F L2 B D2 F2
18. 25.20 B L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F' R U F D' R' F2 D2
19. 19.91 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U2 L U' B2 F' R' U' B2 D' F U2
20. 24.01 U2 L' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D L' D2 F' D2 U B D B2
21. 25.21 U R B2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D U2 F2 U' L' U2 L' B U L2 D' F
22. 19.92 B' D' R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U L' B D2 R' F U F'
23. 20.71 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' U' R U2 L U L D2 L' B
24. 23.09 L D2 F D B R2 F' U' L R2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 L2 F R2 U2 D2
25. 25.88 B' U2 R D2 L' B2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U L D2 F' R2 F' R'
26. 24.94 R2 F R2 U' R B2 U' R' B2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 B' U2 R2 F U2
27. 22.13 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B D F U L2 F L D U2 F2
28. 24.33 B2 L F2 L' U2 R' D2 R B2 L' U2 F' R2 U' B' U' L2 R B2 D'
29. 23.35 L2 F L2 U2 B' L2 B L2 F L2 F' L' B R' U2 B' D U' F U2 B
30. 25.30 U' F L B' U' R' F R' D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 R2
31. 25.56 B' R L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 L' B2 L U F U B'
32. 23.31 D2 R2 F2 L F2 L' D2 R F2 U2 F2 B D' U' B D L2 R2 D2 L
33. (17.46) F D' B U' L2 B' U' L' U2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2
34. 25.61 U' L' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 F' R' B' D B R2 U'
35. 24.35 L2 D2 F U D2 L' B' D' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2
36. 23.78 B' L2 D B2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L U' R D' B2 F' L'
37. 24.08 B L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D U2 R2 D B U2 R D2 R' B2 F' R2
38. 26.12 D' B2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D L' B U' R2 U2 L' B' L2 F' R
39. 25.12 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 D F2 L2 R D2 B' L2 D' B' D2 U' L'
40. 23.67 L' B' F2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L' D2 F' U' F' U' R' D2
41. 25.89 U2 B F2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D' U' B' U' R2 B R2
42. (18.28) L D R2 B' U2 L2 B L2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 F2 D L D B R B R
43. 21.09 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B2 U R' F2 L2 U' R2 F L D U'
44. 23.61 D2 F2 B L F2 D' F2 U R' D2 B L2 F2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2
45. 23.01 L U D R' U F' U' F' L2 D2 F D2 F' R2 B' R2 F' R B
46. 20.82 D' F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R2 F D F R' B2 R' B F' R'
47. 26.10 U F2 U F2 L2 B' D2 L R2 F L2 B U2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' R' U'
48. 23.59 L F' B2 U R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U' R' B' U' F U' L2 U'
49. 22.97 B' R F R2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 F D2 R2 D2 U R D' R U' F2 D2
50. 24.53 R F' L2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D F2 L F U' B' D2 R2 U L
51. 23.81 D R L2 B L2 B' F' R2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F R D L R F D2 U2
52. 23.12 L B R L2 D2 R2 U R' U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 B' L2 F' U'
53. (14.63) B2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 F D' U2 F L F2 D' F R
54. 25.86 R D L' B2 U R D B' R' U2 R D2 L U2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 B
55. 24.97 F' U2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 L2 D L' U2 B2 D' L B' U' B2 U2
56. 23.35 D2 L D2 L B2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R D R2 U2 L' D F U F2 U'
57. 24.84 D U2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L F2 L B2 U' R F2 R2 D' L' B
58. 21.35 B L2 U' R F2 B D L U2 R2 L2 B L2 F R2 U2 R2 F' B2
59. 23.67 D2 B2 D2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L2 R' D' B2 U' B R2 F L' R B' D'
60. 22.40 B U L2 U R L2 B' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F
61. 23.01 B U' R2 U2 B L F D2 L' U2 L2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' B2
62. 23.99 L B' U' D2 F B' D' R2 U2 F2 R2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R U
63. 22.11 R2 B2 F D' F2 U L2 U L2 U B2 U2 R' B' U' L2 D2 L2 U2
64. 22.82 U2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 D L D2 U2 B' U F' D' U
65. 23.12 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U' F D B2 L U R' D R' D2 U2
66. 25.81 U F' D2 R2 B D2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' D L U' B F' R B' R'
67. 25.86 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' R B R D U' R' U2 R2 U
68. 24.68 R2 B D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D L B2 D' B' F U' L2 R'
69. 24.93 F D2 B2 R U' F2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 B2
70. 25.31 U2 F' U2 B L' D' B R' U2 R' B2 R' D2 L B2 U2 D L2
71. 18.63 L2 D2 U2 B R2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F L D2 U' L' F D2 U' F
72. 24.56 L2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D L R' F' R' B L' B' F2
73. 23.81 F2 D2 F2 R D2 R B2 L B2 R2 F2 R2 F' U F2 R' D2 L2 B R2
74. (36.85) D2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 F' U F D' L' U2 F R' B'
75. 27.54 D B2 R' U R2 F' U2 D F' R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F'
76. 20.38 U D2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 L' F' R2 D' L2 U F U'
77. 25.97 F L D B L2 R2 B' F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 B L' U' F' L2 B L' R'
78. (32.65) U' B F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D' F U2 L D2 U F R' F
79. 22.96 L2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F' L2 R' B' D' L F2 D F2 D
80. 25.40 U R2 F2 R F2 U2 L U2 F2 R B L' R2 F2 U2 F' U L
81. 20.93 B D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 U2 F' U R2 F D U B' L'
82. 20.52 R F2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F' L2 U R' B' D L2
83. 23.05 F2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R B2 F' L2 U B F2 R B' R'
84. (27.58) F' L2 B' L2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U' B' L B L2 R2 F U' R2
85. 20.87 L' F' L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U' R' B L2 B F' R2 U
86. 25.34 F' L2 B' R' D' L U B L' U F2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B'
87. 24.24 D' U2 B U2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 D' L' D U F D' B2 D
88. 22.26 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' D' F R F2 U R D B'
89. (18.24) U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F U L' D L F' L F2 D2 R
90. 24.24 F2 L D2 L F2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 B' U' B U' L2 B' D2 U L'
91. (18.26) U' B' D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 L' F R B' D F2 R
92. 24.91 U' F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B R' D B2 L2 D2 L U2 F'
93. 23.01 B' L2 D' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B R2 D2 F D2 U' B' R B' F2 U B2
94. 21.72 B D L2 F R2 D F' R L' D2 R B2 L F2 B2 L2 F2 U B
95. 24.40 U B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D B F' U' F2 U' F2 R' D
96. 22.42 L' D2 F' R B2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R' U' B' R2 B2 L2 U' B
97. 21.80 F2 U L' F2 R' F U B' R' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' D2
98. (29.69) R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U' L F' R U' B' L U' F2 L2 B'
99. 20.37 B L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F D2 F R2 B' U' R2 F2
100. 22.71 D F D2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 F R U' R' F D B' L' B2

Ao200:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-04-30
avg of 200: 23.95

Time List:
1. 23.98 R2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 L' B D2 U' F' U' R'
2. 25.35 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 D2 R2 U' F U' B L2 U' R D' R2
3. 22.93 F' L2 B U2 L' B' L B2 D F2 R' F2 R U2 L' U2 B2 R L D2 R2
4. (29.69) U2 B F L2 U2 B L2 F L2 B D' F2 U2 L' F' U L2 B2 L
5. 25.43 U L' F2 D2 B L2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 F U L' D' B' D2 F' U L'
6. 18.94 U2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 F D2 U B R D2 B2 U R2
7. 27.77 U R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' B2 L D2 R U2 B2 L' D2 R U2 F2 D' R
8. 23.03 B2 R D' B2 R' L2 D' F B U' L2 D B2 U B2 D F2 D' R2 D L2
9. 23.57 F' R D2 F2 B' D B' U R' F2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 B2 R B2
10. 25.06 D' B' D2 B2 R2 F' D2 F R2 F' L2 F L' U' F' D U L U2 R
11. 21.75 L' F U F2 D2 R2 L B F2 U2 R2 U D' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 F'
12. 24.79 F2 U F2 D L2 R2 F2 U L2 D' B R' B L' D' B' R2 B L' U2
13. (28.20) D2 L' D2 L B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F D' B' F2 R' U' R'
14. 23.16 L2 D2 R2 F L2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 F' L' U L2 U L D' L2 F L
15. 23.01 B2 R' L2 D2 B R U D' R L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D
16. 26.06 F2 B' U' F R' F2 D2 B R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 B'
17. 21.66 R2 F' D' B' U2 R' F' L' U' R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' B' R2 F2 R2
18. 25.46 L2 U R2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 F' U B2 F2 U' F D2 L' D2
19. 25.04 B' D R U' D' L F2 L F B2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2
20. 27.66 D2 R2 F2 L U2 R' B2 R F2 R B2 U' B U' B L B' U2 L' D
21. 25.21 L B U R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 F' R2 U' L' U F2 L' B
22. 25.94 F' R2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 F' D' R U B U F2 R' B' L2 B
23. 25.20 R B' L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 L B' L B2 L' U' B R2
24. 25.16 B' L' U' B D F' U2 B' F2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2
25. 26.67 R' B R' F' D L2 F2 D R U2 B2 R' F2 B2 D2 L F2 B2
26. (27.84) U' R' U' R2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 B D L F D L2 F
27. 22.14 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U' L' D R' D L B F' U L2 R
28. 23.64 R2 U' F R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L F2 R' U L R B'
29. (16.64) F' R2 B' D2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 D L U2 R' D B F L U'
30. 21.99 B D2 L2 B F' L2 D2 F L2 R2 U L2 F' U L' F' D U2 L F'
31. 22.25 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 B D2 R' B2 F R2 D' U' L
32. (28.55) L' D' F2 R' F' L F' B' U' L B2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L
33. 25.65 B L' B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' U2 L D2 F U L D B2
34. 23.23 L2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D B' R' F' D' B2 F D' L'
35. 24.98 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 F U' R' U B U' F R F'
36. 19.64 U' L2 D' L2 B' U' D B2 L R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D'
37. (34.42) F R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 R' F2 L' D F2 L2 B R2 F2 R
38. 24.52 B L2 U2 R F' U L2 U R F2 D2 L' B2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 R' D2
39. 22.33 F U2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B2 U L2 F' D' L B U2 L D B'
40. 25.21 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 R U F L F2 L2 B' U' F D
41. 23.18 R' F L D' R F U' D R D2 L2 F2 B2 L B2 R D2 B2 D2 U'
42. 24.89 B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 D F2 R U' R' F' L' D' B2 U R
43. 24.28 R' D' L2 B2 L2 U' F' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 R
44. 25.90 D2 F' D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 F' R U2 F' R B R2
45. 24.32 F2 R D F2 L2 F L2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' U R D2 L' B2 D' F
46. 25.99 R' L2 U' F' L' F2 B2 D' R2 B R2 B' R2 F' R2 B' U2 F' D2
47. 24.64 B U' D2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 F L2 R U2 R2 D L2 D' F
48. (32.23) L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 F L' B D B' U B2 U B' U
49. 23.28 F B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D2 U' R' D' R' F' L R B2 L
50. 25.67 B2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 U' F' U' L D' R U2 L2 F' R U'
51. 23.47 F2 R F' U F2 L2 F' R' L F' U2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 B2
52. 22.69 F' U L2 B2 L' B2 D2 U2 R D2 R' B2 D2 F' U' F2 D R2 F R
53. 27.61 F' B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 F' L' U' B' R D' R B2 F2
54. 26.43 U' D F R2 B2 D2 B2 U' R' U2 L2 B U2 D2 L2 B' D2 F L2 B2 L2
55. 20.30 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F R B' R2 B U2 L B U
56. 25.76 D2 L' F L U' R2 D R U2 F' R2 U2 R2 L2 F D2 B' U2 F U2 D'
57. 24.16 U' F R2 D2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 R' D2 U' R B2 L' B D' L'
58. 25.13 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 B' L2 U' R D F' R2 D2 U' B2 U
59. 24.19 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U L2 U L U' B2 L' B D2 L F' U2
60. 25.01 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D B D L D F R B2 R D' B2
61. (18.56) D2 L2 U2 B L U2 L U' R L2 B2 U2 R F2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R'
62. 24.77 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 F' D' F' U' B U2 F'
63. 25.78 U2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B R2 D2 L' F' L' R2 U' L' D2 L2 F2 D'
64. 19.64 3: R' U F D' L' F B2 R B U2 D2 R2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 L
65. 21.46 5: R' U2 B L2 F U F2 D' B R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 L
66. 20.10 L B2 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 R' D' R2 U B' R' D L2 D2
67. 25.84 F' D U2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 R B D' R' U2 L2 R
68. 25.16 R' B' U2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B R2 L U' B2 L' D' L D'
69. 23.44 R D' F2 R2 U L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D L' R' F' L2 R F U2 L
70. 26.37 B' U2 R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F R F D2 R' B U' F2 D2 R2
71. 23.81 D2 U2 B2 L2 F U2 B' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B L' R' B' L F' D
72. 22.67 B2 U2 L D2 R D2 L2 B2 R U2 R D' B' U L R' D' L U L2
73. 24.71 D' F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D R F2 D L R' U' B' D2 R F2
74. 25.65 U2 R B2 L' D2 B2 F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 F' R B U B L U' R' U
75. 26.13 B2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' D U' R2 D F D2 L D' U2 F
76. 26.00 U2 R2 L2 U L' D' B' L' B' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U
77. 25.70 B D2 L F2 D2 L2 R D2 L' U2 B L2 U' R' U2 R' D F2 R'
78. 22.97 L2 U2 B2 L R2 D2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 F' L' F' D2 U' L F' R B2
79. 25.32 U2 D F L2 U R' L2 F L F2 L2 F' U2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 B U2
80. 21.50 L' F R2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' U' L' F L2 R
81. 22.37 B2 L2 D' U' L2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R D2 B R' B' D' L U B' U'
82. 24.18 B' U' D' B L D2 F' R' F U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2
83. 25.68 U' R' D2 R2 B R2 B' U2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 U' F D L2 F' U2
84. 25.25 L2 D' R2 D R2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 R' U2 F' U L2 B U F'
85. 20.71 B2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 F D' F' U' B' L U' R B' F2
86. 22.86 R' D' B2 U L2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R B' U' R2 F L' R2 U2 R
87. 24.81 D F' L2 F D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 R U L2 B R2 F2 R' B2
88. (15.67) U2 L2 U L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R F2 L B' F' L2 D' B U F
89. (18.54) U F' R' D2 R U2 F2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 L B2 U' B D R' B L'
90. 23.48 F D R2 D2 F U2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 F U' B2 L2 R' F2 D' B R'
91. 20.01 F' R' U2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B U L2 R D R U' F
92. 24.23 L' D2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' F2 D2 L2 F R B2 F' L B2 U' L' B'
93. 24.63 F L' D U2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' B' L' R2 B' D2 U' B
94. 22.09 U' R' U2 L' D2 R B2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 D L2 F2 L' B2 F' L2 D'
95. 25.48 L2 D F' U B2 R D2 B D2 R2 F D2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 B L'
96. 24.21 D L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B' F2 R' U' B D2 B R' U'
97. 25.97 L U2 B R2 D2 U2 F' D2 F U2 B' D L B2 F D' F U2 L'
98. 27.49 F U2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 D' F' L R2 F' L' F2 R' B U
99. 19.73 L2 U' L2 U B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 L U B R U' F' L2 U' R2 B2
100. 25.88 D2 F' B' U' R2 B2 U' L' F R' F2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 R U2 D2 L2
101. 24.82 L B2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 L B' R U2 B R' U' R'
102. 25.18 F D' L2 F2 D L2 D R2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 F' R2 D L U' F2 U' R
103. 27.13 R' F L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 D' B2 F R2 D U' R D2 F'
104. 25.89 D F' L2 B R2 B L2 B F R2 U2 B' U L2 B' L F D U2 R U2
105. 23.87 U' B' D' F R L' B' R B' R2 U2 F R2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 U
106. (31.08) F2 U B2 U R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 L D B U F' D2 U2 L' D2 L2
107. 25.96 U R U' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' L U R F U F' U'
108. 23.49 R' F' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 U B D' B' D' L U B' L'
109. 25.20 F' R' U2 F2 U2 L D2 R' F2 L R' F R U F R2 D2 F2 D
110. 24.34 L' F D' R2 B2 U L' R2 F2 B2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D2
111. 21.88 B L U2 R2 B' U' F D F2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D' B' D
112. 23.90 R B U D2 B' R L U2 F' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 D' R2
113. 25.66 D L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 L' U R' B2 L2 F' R B R
114. 20.65 B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D L2 F' R' B' L' F2 U' R2 U' R' F2
115. 23.72 B2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 L2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 R D L' D2 B L2 U2
116. 19.96 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 L' F' R' D' B' F' D' U' R' U2
117. 24.10 F' D2 R2 F' D R' L' B' R D2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F L2 B D2 F2
118. 25.20 B L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F' R U F D' R' F2 D2
119. 19.91 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U2 L U' B2 F' R' U' B2 D' F U2
120. 24.01 U2 L' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D L' D2 F' D2 U B D B2
121. 25.21 U R B2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D U2 F2 U' L' U2 L' B U L2 D' F
122. 19.92 B' D' R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U L' B D2 R' F U F'
123. 20.71 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' U' R U2 L U L D2 L' B
124. 23.09 L D2 F D B R2 F' U' L R2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 L2 F R2 U2 D2
125. 25.88 B' U2 R D2 L' B2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U L D2 F' R2 F' R'
126. 24.94 R2 F R2 U' R B2 U' R' B2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 B' U2 R2 F U2
127. 22.13 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B D F U L2 F L D U2 F2
128. 24.33 B2 L F2 L' U2 R' D2 R B2 L' U2 F' R2 U' B' U' L2 R B2 D'
129. 23.35 L2 F L2 U2 B' L2 B L2 F L2 F' L' B R' U2 B' D U' F U2 B
130. 25.30 U' F L B' U' R' F R' D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 R2
131. 25.56 B' R L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 L' B2 L U F U B'
132. 23.31 D2 R2 F2 L F2 L' D2 R F2 U2 F2 B D' U' B D L2 R2 D2 L
133. (17.46) F D' B U' L2 B' U' L' U2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2
134. 25.61 U' L' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 F' R' B' D B R2 U'
135. 24.35 L2 D2 F U D2 L' B' D' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2
136. 23.78 B' L2 D B2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L U' R D' B2 F' L'
137. 24.08 B L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D U2 R2 D B U2 R D2 R' B2 F' R2
138. 26.12 D' B2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D L' B U' R2 U2 L' B' L2 F' R
139. 25.12 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 D F2 L2 R D2 B' L2 D' B' D2 U' L'
140. 23.67 L' B' F2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L' D2 F' U' F' U' R' D2
141. 25.89 U2 B F2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D' U' B' U' R2 B R2
142. (18.28) L D R2 B' U2 L2 B L2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 F2 D L D B R B R
143. 21.09 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B2 U R' F2 L2 U' R2 F L D U'
144. 23.61 D2 F2 B L F2 D' F2 U R' D2 B L2 F2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2
145. 23.01 L U D R' U F' U' F' L2 D2 F D2 F' R2 B' R2 F' R B
146. 20.82 D' F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R2 F D F R' B2 R' B F' R'
147. 26.10 U F2 U F2 L2 B' D2 L R2 F L2 B U2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' R' U'
148. 23.59 L F' B2 U R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U' R' B' U' F U' L2 U'
149. 22.97 B' R F R2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 F D2 R2 D2 U R D' R U' F2 D2
150. 24.53 R F' L2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D F2 L F U' B' D2 R2 U L
151. 23.81 D R L2 B L2 B' F' R2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F R D L R F D2 U2
152. 23.12 L B R L2 D2 R2 U R' U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 B' L2 F' U'
153. (14.63) B2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 F D' U2 F L F2 D' F R
154. 25.86 R D L' B2 U R D B' R' U2 R D2 L U2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 B
155. 24.97 F' U2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 L2 D L' U2 B2 D' L B' U' B2 U2
156. 23.35 D2 L D2 L B2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R D R2 U2 L' D F U F2 U'
157. 24.84 D U2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L F2 L B2 U' R F2 R2 D' L' B
158. 21.35 B L2 U' R F2 B D L U2 R2 L2 B L2 F R2 U2 R2 F' B2
159. 23.67 D2 B2 D2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L2 R' D' B2 U' B R2 F L' R B' D'
160. 22.40 B U L2 U R L2 B' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F
161. 23.01 B U' R2 U2 B L F D2 L' U2 L2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' B2
162. 23.99 L B' U' D2 F B' D' R2 U2 F2 R2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R U
163. 22.11 R2 B2 F D' F2 U L2 U L2 U B2 U2 R' B' U' L2 D2 L2 U2
164. 22.82 U2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 D L D2 U2 B' U F' D' U
165. 23.12 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U' F D B2 L U R' D R' D2 U2
166. 25.81 U F' D2 R2 B D2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' D L U' B F' R B' R'
167. 25.86 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' R B R D U' R' U2 R2 U
168. 24.68 R2 B D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D L B2 D' B' F U' L2 R'
169. 24.93 F D2 B2 R U' F2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 B2
170. 25.31 U2 F' U2 B L' D' B R' U2 R' B2 R' D2 L B2 U2 D L2
171. (18.63) L2 D2 U2 B R2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F L D2 U' L' F D2 U' F
172. 24.56 L2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D L R' F' R' B L' B' F2
173. 23.81 F2 D2 F2 R D2 R B2 L B2 R2 F2 R2 F' U F2 R' D2 L2 B R2
174. (36.85) D2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 F' U F D' L' U2 F R' B'
175. 27.54 D B2 R' U R2 F' U2 D F' R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F'
176. 20.38 U D2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 L' F' R2 D' L2 U F U'
177. 25.97 F L D B L2 R2 B' F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 B L' U' F' L2 B L' R'
178. (32.65) U' B F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D' F U2 L D2 U F R' F
179. 22.96 L2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F' L2 R' B' D' L F2 D F2 D
180. 25.40 U R2 F2 R F2 U2 L U2 F2 R B L' R2 F2 U2 F' U L
181. 20.93 B D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 U2 F' U R2 F D U B' L'
182. 20.52 R F2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F' L2 U R' B' D L2
183. 23.05 F2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R B2 F' L2 U B F2 R B' R'
184. 27.58 F' L2 B' L2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U' B' L B L2 R2 F U' R2
185. 20.87 L' F' L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U' R' B L2 B F' R2 U
186. 25.34 F' L2 B' R' D' L U B L' U F2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B'
187. 24.24 D' U2 B U2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 D' L' D U F D' B2 D
188. 22.26 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' D' F R F2 U R D B'
189. (18.24) U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F U L' D L F' L F2 D2 R
190. 24.24 F2 L D2 L F2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 B' U' B U' L2 B' D2 U L'
191. (18.26) U' B' D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 L' F R B' D F2 R
192. 24.91 U' F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B R' D B2 L2 D2 L U2 F'
193. 23.01 B' L2 D' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B R2 D2 F D2 U' B' R B' F2 U B2
194. 21.72 B D L2 F R2 D F' R L' D2 R B2 L F2 B2 L2 F2 U B
195. 24.40 U B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D B F' U' F2 U' F2 R' D
196. 22.42 L' D2 F' R B2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R' U' B' R2 B2 L2 U' B
197. 21.80 F2 U L' F2 R' F U B' R' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' D2
198. (29.69) R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U' L F' R U' B' L U' F2 L2 B'
199. 20.37 B L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F D2 F R2 B' U' R2 F2
200. 22.71 D F D2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 F R U' R' F D B' L' B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 1, 2021)

switched to LEOR OH


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 1, 2021)

48/72 yay!!!
12 algs a day seems surprisingly easy!!

Btw I dropped my global to 23.5 something. I'll post the time list once I get acces to my laptop


----------



## the dnf master (May 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 48/72 yay!!!
> 12 algs a day seems surprisingly easy!!
> 
> Btw I dropped my global to 23.5 something. I'll post the time list once I get acces to my laptop


Keep in mind that one of the harder things about learning algs is to keep motivation, especially these big alg sets. For example, I learned half of CLL in a weekend about 5 months ago, and I still am not done, just because I rarely put effort in it,


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 2, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Keep in mind that one of the harder things about learning algs is to keep motivation, especially these big alg sets. For example, I learned half of CLL in a weekend about 5 months ago, and I still am not done, just because I rarely put effort in it,


Yeah motivation is really important and hard to keep if you want to learn big algsets.


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 3, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-05-03
single: 12.65

Time List:
1. 12.65 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 U2 D' B' L' U R' D2 L' D2 U'

Wat the #@%&. I never expected this.Planned FB+1, 4 move FB, somewhat easy belt, EO skip, 7 move TDR, sune into PLL skip.


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 3, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-03
avg of 12: 22.08

Time List:
1. 19.45 R' B' D F2 L' U' R F' R' U2 R L2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 D2 R B
2. 23.93 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 D2 R2 U B R D' B' L' R' B2 F2 D
3. 18.38 F' U' B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' F' R2 U L' U' R F L
4. 22.88 U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 R' F' L' F' R' F D F R'
5. 23.34 B' R D2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 B F2 U' L U2 R' D B2 L2
6. 22.34 L' B D2 F' U' L B' U B R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 D2
7. 24.38 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 R B2 R F U' L2 B U2 B R' B U' L
8. 22.26 R' F B' R' B R2 L2 U B2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 B L2 U2
9. (26.46) 1: U F L' B2 R2 D' L B' U D2 R2 F2 R D2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2
10. 20.71 2: B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B U F2 U2 L R' D2 B R' B2
11. (18.21) 3: L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 F' D U B' L D2 F2 D' F' U2
12. 23.14 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B' U R' F2 D B D2 U B' U

Ao100:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-03
avg of 100: 23.41

Time List:
1. 19.91 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U2 L U' B2 F' R' U' B2 D' F U2
2. 24.01 U2 L' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D L' D2 F' D2 U B D B2
3. 25.21 U R B2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D U2 F2 U' L' U2 L' B U L2 D' F
4. 19.92 B' D' R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U L' B D2 R' F U F'
5. 20.71 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' U' R U2 L U L D2 L' B
6. 23.09 L D2 F D B R2 F' U' L R2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 L2 F R2 U2 D2
7. 25.88 B' U2 R D2 L' B2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U L D2 F' R2 F' R'
8. 24.94 R2 F R2 U' R B2 U' R' B2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 B' U2 R2 F U2
9. 22.13 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B D F U L2 F L D U2 F2
10. 24.33 B2 L F2 L' U2 R' D2 R B2 L' U2 F' R2 U' B' U' L2 R B2 D'
11. 23.35 L2 F L2 U2 B' L2 B L2 F L2 F' L' B R' U2 B' D U' F U2 B
12. 25.30 U' F L B' U' R' F R' D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 R2
13. 25.56 B' R L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 L' B2 L U F U B'
14. 23.31 D2 R2 F2 L F2 L' D2 R F2 U2 F2 B D' U' B D L2 R2 D2 L
15. (17.46) F D' B U' L2 B' U' L' U2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2
16. 25.61 U' L' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 F' R' B' D B R2 U'
17. 24.35 L2 D2 F U D2 L' B' D' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2
18. 23.78 B' L2 D B2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L U' R D' B2 F' L'
19. 24.08 B L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D U2 R2 D B U2 R D2 R' B2 F' R2
20. 26.12 D' B2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D L' B U' R2 U2 L' B' L2 F' R
21. 25.12 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 D F2 L2 R D2 B' L2 D' B' D2 U' L'
22. 23.67 L' B' F2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L' D2 F' U' F' U' R' D2
23. 25.89 U2 B F2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D' U' B' U' R2 B R2
24. (18.28) L D R2 B' U2 L2 B L2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 F2 D L D B R B R
25. 21.09 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B2 U R' F2 L2 U' R2 F L D U'
26. 23.61 D2 F2 B L F2 D' F2 U R' D2 B L2 F2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2
27. 23.01 L U D R' U F' U' F' L2 D2 F D2 F' R2 B' R2 F' R B
28. 20.82 D' F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R2 F D F R' B2 R' B F' R'
29. 26.10 U F2 U F2 L2 B' D2 L R2 F L2 B U2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' R' U'
30. 23.59 L F' B2 U R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U' R' B' U' F U' L2 U'
31. 22.97 B' R F R2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 F D2 R2 D2 U R D' R U' F2 D2
32. 24.53 R F' L2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D F2 L F U' B' D2 R2 U L
33. 23.81 D R L2 B L2 B' F' R2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F R D L R F D2 U2
34. 23.12 L B R L2 D2 R2 U R' U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 B' L2 F' U'
35. (14.63) B2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 F D' U2 F L F2 D' F R
36. 25.86 R D L' B2 U R D B' R' U2 R D2 L U2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 B
37. 24.97 F' U2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 L2 D L' U2 B2 D' L B' U' B2 U2
38. 23.35 D2 L D2 L B2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R D R2 U2 L' D F U F2 U'
39. 24.84 D U2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L F2 L B2 U' R F2 R2 D' L' B
40. 21.35 B L2 U' R F2 B D L U2 R2 L2 B L2 F R2 U2 R2 F' B2
41. 23.67 D2 B2 D2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L2 R' D' B2 U' B R2 F L' R B' D'
42. 22.40 B U L2 U R L2 B' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F
43. 23.01 B U' R2 U2 B L F D2 L' U2 L2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' B2
44. 23.99 L B' U' D2 F B' D' R2 U2 F2 R2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R U
45. 22.11 R2 B2 F D' F2 U L2 U L2 U B2 U2 R' B' U' L2 D2 L2 U2
46. 22.82 U2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 D L D2 U2 B' U F' D' U
47. 23.12 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U' F D B2 L U R' D R' D2 U2
48. 25.81 U F' D2 R2 B D2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' D L U' B F' R B' R'
49. 25.86 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' R B R D U' R' U2 R2 U
50. 24.68 R2 B D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D L B2 D' B' F U' L2 R'
51. 24.93 F D2 B2 R U' F2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 B2
52. 25.31 U2 F' U2 B L' D' B R' U2 R' B2 R' D2 L B2 U2 D L2
53. 18.63 L2 D2 U2 B R2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F L D2 U' L' F D2 U' F
54. 24.56 L2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D L R' F' R' B L' B' F2
55. 23.81 F2 D2 F2 R D2 R B2 L B2 R2 F2 R2 F' U F2 R' D2 L2 B R2
56. (36.85) D2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 F' U F D' L' U2 F R' B'
57. (27.54) D B2 R' U R2 F' U2 D F' R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F'
58. 20.38 U D2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 L' F' R2 D' L2 U F U'
59. 25.97 F L D B L2 R2 B' F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 B L' U' F' L2 B L' R'
60. (32.65) U' B F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D' F U2 L D2 U F R' F
61. 22.96 L2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F' L2 R' B' D' L F2 D F2 D
62. 25.40 U R2 F2 R F2 U2 L U2 F2 R B L' R2 F2 U2 F' U L
63. 20.93 B D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 U2 F' U R2 F D U B' L'
64. 20.52 R F2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F' L2 U R' B' D L2
65. 23.05 F2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R B2 F' L2 U B F2 R B' R'
66. (27.58) F' L2 B' L2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U' B' L B L2 R2 F U' R2
67. 20.87 L' F' L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U' R' B L2 B F' R2 U
68. 25.34 F' L2 B' R' D' L U B L' U F2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B'
69. 24.24 D' U2 B U2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 D' L' D U F D' B2 D
70. 22.26 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' D' F R F2 U R D B'
71. (18.24) U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F U L' D L F' L F2 D2 R
72. 24.24 F2 L D2 L F2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 B' U' B U' L2 B' D2 U L'
73. (18.26) U' B' D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 L' F R B' D F2 R
74. 24.91 U' F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B R' D B2 L2 D2 L U2 F'
75. 23.01 B' L2 D' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B R2 D2 F D2 U' B' R B' F2 U B2
76. 21.72 B D L2 F R2 D F' R L' D2 R B2 L F2 B2 L2 F2 U B
77. 24.40 U B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D B F' U' F2 U' F2 R' D
78. 22.42 L' D2 F' R B2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R' U' B' R2 B2 L2 U' B
79. 21.80 F2 U L' F2 R' F U B' R' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' D2
80. (29.69) R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U' L F' R U' B' L U' F2 L2 B'
81. 20.37 B L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F D2 F R2 B' U' R2 F2
82. 22.71 D F D2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 F R U' R' F D B' L' B2
83. 24.18 R B' L2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' F2 U L U2
84. 25.26 B' D2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 L B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U B' F U' R D'
85. 24.26 B2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B' L2 U' B' R2 D2 R F U
86. 24.64 U' L F B D F' L' D' U2 L2 F' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2
87. 21.62 D L2 F U R' L D L' D' F D2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B
88. 24.08 U' F R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' R2 D' R F' D2 L' R' D' B' R
89. 21.86 R' B R D' F2 L' U2 D2 L F' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 F
90. 23.12 D F R2 B U2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L' F' R2 B U' B2 R
91. 22.66 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' F D' U' R2 B' F2 L2 F'
92. 23.48 R' B' D2 L' D2 R F2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 D' U2 B U' L' F2 D
93. 22.99 U' L B D R D' B R U2 F' L2 D2 F R2 B U2 D2 B' R2 D
94. 26.92 R B D F R' U2 R2 F2 L' U R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2
95. 19.45 R' B' D F2 L' U' R F' R' U2 R L2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 D2 R B
96. 23.93 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 D2 R2 U B R D' B' L' R' B2 F2 D
97. 18.38 F' U' B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' F' R2 U L' U' R F L
98. 22.88 U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 R' F' L' F' R' F D F R'
99. 23.34 B' R D2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 B F2 U' L U2 R' D B2 L2
100. 22.34 L' B D2 F' U' L B' U B R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 D2



Ao50:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-03
avg of 50: 23.12

Time List:
1. 27.54 D B2 R' U R2 F' U2 D F' R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F'
2. 20.38 U D2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 L' F' R2 D' L2 U F U'
3. 25.97 F L D B L2 R2 B' F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 B L' U' F' L2 B L' R'
4. (32.65) U' B F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D' F U2 L D2 U F R' F
5. 22.96 L2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F' L2 R' B' D' L F2 D F2 D
6. 25.40 U R2 F2 R F2 U2 L U2 F2 R B L' R2 F2 U2 F' U L
7. 20.93 B D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 U2 F' U R2 F D U B' L'
8. 20.52 R F2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F' L2 U R' B' D L2
9. 23.05 F2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R B2 F' L2 U B F2 R B' R'
10. (27.58) F' L2 B' L2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U' B' L B L2 R2 F U' R2
11. 20.87 L' F' L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U' R' B L2 B F' R2 U
12. 25.34 F' L2 B' R' D' L U B L' U F2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B'
13. 24.24 D' U2 B U2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 D' L' D U F D' B2 D
14. 22.26 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' D' F R F2 U R D B'
15. (18.24) U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F U L' D L F' L F2 D2 R
16. 24.24 F2 L D2 L F2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 B' U' B U' L2 B' D2 U L'
17. (18.26) U' B' D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 L' F R B' D F2 R
18. 24.91 U' F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B R' D B2 L2 D2 L U2 F'
19. 23.01 B' L2 D' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B R2 D2 F D2 U' B' R B' F2 U B2
20. 21.72 B D L2 F R2 D F' R L' D2 R B2 L F2 B2 L2 F2 U B
21. 24.40 U B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D B F' U' F2 U' F2 R' D
22. 22.42 L' D2 F' R B2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R' U' B' R2 B2 L2 U' B
23. 21.80 F2 U L' F2 R' F U B' R' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' D2
24. (29.69) R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U' L F' R U' B' L U' F2 L2 B'
25. 20.37 B L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F D2 F R2 B' U' R2 F2
26. 22.71 D F D2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 F R U' R' F D B' L' B2
27. 24.18 R B' L2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' F2 U L U2
28. 25.26 B' D2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 L B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U B' F U' R D'
29. 24.26 B2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B' L2 U' B' R2 D2 R F U
30. 24.64 U' L F B D F' L' D' U2 L2 F' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2
31. 21.62 D L2 F U R' L D L' D' F D2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B
32. 24.08 U' F R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' R2 D' R F' D2 L' R' D' B' R
33. 21.86 R' B R D' F2 L' U2 D2 L F' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 F
34. 23.12 D F R2 B U2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L' F' R2 B U' B2 R
35. 22.66 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' F D' U' R2 B' F2 L2 F'
36. 23.48 R' B' D2 L' D2 R F2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 D' U2 B U' L' F2 D
37. 22.99 U' L B D R D' B R U2 F' L2 D2 F R2 B U2 D2 B' R2 D
38. 26.92 R B D F R' U2 R2 F2 L' U R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2
39. 19.45 R' B' D F2 L' U' R F' R' U2 R L2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 D2 R B
40. 23.93 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 D2 R2 U B R D' B' L' R' B2 F2 D
41. 18.38 F' U' B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' F' R2 U L' U' R F L
42. 22.88 U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 R' F' L' F' R' F D F R'
43. 23.34 B' R D2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 B F2 U' L U2 R' D B2 L2
44. 22.34 L' B D2 F' U' L B' U B R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 D2
45. 24.38 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 R B2 R F U' L2 B U2 B R' B U' L
46. 22.26 R' F B' R' B R2 L2 U B2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 B L2 U2
47. 26.46 1: U F L' B2 R2 D' L B' U D2 R2 F2 R D2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2
48. 20.71 2: B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B U F2 U2 L R' D2 B R' B2
49. (18.21) 3: L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 F' D U B' L D2 F2 D' F' U2
50. 23.14 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B' U R' F2 D B D2 U B' U



Ao200:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-03
avg of 200: 23.72

Time List:
1. 26.67 R' B R' F' D L2 F2 D R U2 B2 R' F2 B2 D2 L F2 B2
2. (27.84) U' R' U' R2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 B D L F D L2 F
3. 22.14 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U' L' D R' D L B F' U L2 R
4. 23.64 R2 U' F R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L F2 R' U L R B'
5. (16.64) F' R2 B' D2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 D L U2 R' D B F L U'
6. 21.99 B D2 L2 B F' L2 D2 F L2 R2 U L2 F' U L' F' D U2 L F'
7. 22.25 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 B D2 R' B2 F R2 D' U' L
8. (28.55) L' D' F2 R' F' L F' B' U' L B2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L
9. 25.65 B L' B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' U2 L D2 F U L D B2
10. 23.23 L2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D B' R' F' D' B2 F D' L'
11. 24.98 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 F U' R' U B U' F R F'
12. 19.64 U' L2 D' L2 B' U' D B2 L R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 D'
13. (34.42) F R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 R' F2 L' D F2 L2 B R2 F2 R
14. 24.52 B L2 U2 R F' U L2 U R F2 D2 L' B2 R2 D2 L B2 U2 R' D2
15. 22.33 F U2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B2 U L2 F' D' L B U2 L D B'
16. 25.21 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 R U F L F2 L2 B' U' F D
17. 23.18 R' F L D' R F U' D R D2 L2 F2 B2 L B2 R D2 B2 D2 U'
18. 24.89 B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 D F2 R U' R' F' L' D' B2 U R
19. 24.28 R' D' L2 B2 L2 U' F' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 R
20. 25.90 D2 F' D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 F' R U2 F' R B R2
21. 24.32 F2 R D F2 L2 F L2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' U R D2 L' B2 D' F
22. 25.99 R' L2 U' F' L' F2 B2 D' R2 B R2 B' R2 F' R2 B' U2 F' D2
23. 24.64 B U' D2 L2 F' U2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 F L2 R U2 R2 D L2 D' F
24. (32.23) L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 F L' B D B' U B2 U B' U
25. 23.28 F B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D2 U' R' D' R' F' L R B2 L
26. 25.67 B2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 U' F' U' L D' R U2 L2 F' R U'
27. 23.47 F2 R F' U F2 L2 F' R' L F' U2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 B2
28. 22.69 F' U L2 B2 L' B2 D2 U2 R D2 R' B2 D2 F' U' F2 D R2 F R
29. (27.61) F' B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 F' L' U' B' R D' R B2 F2
30. 26.43 U' D F R2 B2 D2 B2 U' R' U2 L2 B U2 D2 L2 B' D2 F L2 B2 L2
31. 20.30 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F R B' R2 B U2 L B U
32. 25.76 D2 L' F L U' R2 D R U2 F' R2 U2 R2 L2 F D2 B' U2 F U2 D'
33. 24.16 U' F R2 D2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 R' D2 U' R B2 L' B D' L'
34. 25.13 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 B' L2 U' R D F' R2 D2 U' B2 U
35. 24.19 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U L2 U L U' B2 L' B D2 L F' U2
36. 25.01 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D B D L D F R B2 R D' B2
37. 18.56 D2 L2 U2 B L U2 L U' R L2 B2 U2 R F2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R'
38. 24.77 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 F' D' F' U' B U2 F'
39. 25.78  U2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B R2 D2 L' F' L' R2 U' L' D2 L2 F2 D'
40. 19.64 3: R' U F D' L' F B2 R B U2 D2 R2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 B2 L
41. 21.46 5: R' U2 B L2 F U F2 D' B R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 L
42. 20.10 L B2 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F L2 D2 R' D' R2 U B' R' D L2 D2
43. 25.84 F' D U2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 R B D' R' U2 L2 R
44. 25.16 R' B' U2 B' R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B R2 L U' B2 L' D' L D'
45. 23.44 R D' F2 R2 U L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D L' R' F' L2 R F U2 L
46. 26.37 B' U2 R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F R F D2 R' B U' F2 D2 R2
47. 23.81 D2 U2 B2 L2 F U2 B' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B L' R' B' L F' D
48. 22.67 B2 U2 L D2 R D2 L2 B2 R U2 R D' B' U L R' D' L U L2
49. 24.71 D' F2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D R F2 D L R' U' B' D2 R F2
50. 25.65 U2 R B2 L' D2 B2 F2 R F2 L' U2 B2 F' R B U B L U' R' U
51. 26.13 B2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' D U' R2 D F D2 L D' U2 F
52. 26.00 U2 R2 L2 U L' D' B' L' B' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U
53. 25.70 B D2 L F2 D2 L2 R D2 L' U2 B L2 U' R' U2 R' D F2 R'
54. 22.97 L2 U2 B2 L R2 D2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 F' L' F' D2 U' L F' R B2
55. 25.32 U2 D F L2 U R' L2 F L F2 L2 F' U2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 B U2
56. 21.50 L' F R2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' U' L' F L2 R
57. 22.37 B2 L2 D' U' L2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R D2 B R' B' D' L U B' U'
58. 24.18 B' U' D' B L D2 F' R' F U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2
59. 25.68 U' R' D2 R2 B R2 B' U2 F2 U2 F L2 R2 U' F D L2 F' U2
60. 25.25 L2 D' R2 D R2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 R' U2 F' U L2 B U F'
61. 20.71 B2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 F D' F' U' B' L U' R B' F2
62. 22.86 R' D' B2 U L2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R B' U' R2 F L' R2 U2 R
63. 24.81 D F' L2 F D2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 R U L2 B R2 F2 R' B2
64. (15.67) U2 L2 U L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R F2 L B' F' L2 D' B U F
65. (18.54) U F' R' D2 R U2 F2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 L B2 U' B D R' B L'
66. 23.48 F D R2 D2 F U2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 F U' B2 L2 R' F2 D' B R'
67. 20.01 F' R' U2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B U L2 R D R U' F
68. 24.23 L' D2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' F2 D2 L2 F R B2 F' L B2 U' L' B'
69. 24.63 F L' D U2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' B' L' R2 B' D2 U' B
70. 22.09 U' R' U2 L' D2 R B2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 D L2 F2 L' B2 F' L2 D'
71. 25.48 L2 D F' U B2 R D2 B D2 R2 F D2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 B L'
72. 24.21 D L2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B' F2 R' U' B D2 B R' U'
73. 25.97 L U2 B R2 D2 U2 F' D2 F U2 B' D L B2 F D' F U2 L'
74. 27.49 F U2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 D' F' L R2 F' L' F2 R' B U
75. 19.73 L2 U' L2 U B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 L U B R U' F' L2 U' R2 B2
76. 25.88 D2 F' B' U' R2 B2 U' L' F R' F2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 R U2 D2 L2
77. 24.82 L B2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 L B' R U2 B R' U' R'
78. 25.18 F D' L2 F2 D L2 D R2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 F' R2 D L U' F2 U' R
79. 27.13 R' F L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 D' B2 F R2 D U' R D2 F'
80. 25.89 D F' L2 B R2 B L2 B F R2 U2 B' U L2 B' L F D U2 R U2
81. 23.87 U' B' D' F R L' B' R B' R2 U2 F R2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 U
82. (31.08) F2 U B2 U R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 L D B U F' D2 U2 L' D2 L2
83. 25.96 U R U' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' L U R F U F' U'
84. 23.49 R' F' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 U B D' B' D' L U B' L'
85. 25.20 F' R' U2 F2 U2 L D2 R' F2 L R' F R U F R2 D2 F2 D
86. 24.34 L' F D' R2 B2 U L' R2 F2 B2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D2
87. 21.88 B L U2 R2 B' U' F D F2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D' B' D
88. 23.90 R B U D2 B' R L U2 F' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 D' R2
89. 25.66 D L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 L' U R' B2 L2 F' R B R
90. 20.65 B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D L2 F' R' B' L' F2 U' R2 U' R' F2
91. 23.72 B2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 L2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 L F2 R D L' D2 B L2 U2
92. 19.96 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 L' F' R' D' B' F' D' U' R' U2
93. 24.10 F' D2 R2 F' D R' L' B' R D2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 F L2 B D2 F2
94. 25.20 B L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F' R U F D' R' F2 D2
95. 19.91 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U2 L U' B2 F' R' U' B2 D' F U2
96. 24.01 U2 L' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D L' D2 F' D2 U B D B2
97. 25.21 U R B2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D U2 F2 U' L' U2 L' B U L2 D' F
98. 19.92 B' D' R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U L' B D2 R' F U F'
99. 20.71 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B' U' R U2 L U L D2 L' B
100. 23.09 L D2 F D B R2 F' U' L R2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 L2 F R2 U2 D2
101. 25.88 B' U2 R D2 L' B2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U L D2 F' R2 F' R'
102. 24.94 R2 F R2 U' R B2 U' R' B2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 B' U2 R2 F U2
103. 22.13 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B D F U L2 F L D U2 F2
104. 24.33 B2 L F2 L' U2 R' D2 R B2 L' U2 F' R2 U' B' U' L2 R B2 D'
105. 23.35 L2 F L2 U2 B' L2 B L2 F L2 F' L' B R' U2 B' D U' F U2 B
106. 25.30 U' F L B' U' R' F R' D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 R2
107. 25.56 B' R L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 L' B2 L U F U B'
108. 23.31 D2 R2 F2 L F2 L' D2 R F2 U2 F2 B D' U' B D L2 R2 D2 L
109. (17.46) F D' B U' L2 B' U' L' U2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2
110. 25.61 U' L' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 F' R' B' D B R2 U'
111. 24.35 L2 D2 F U D2 L' B' D' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2
112. 23.78 B' L2 D B2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L U' R D' B2 F' L'
113. 24.08 B L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D U2 R2 D B U2 R D2 R' B2 F' R2
114. 26.12 D' B2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D L' B U' R2 U2 L' B' L2 F' R
115. 25.12 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 D F2 L2 R D2 B' L2 D' B' D2 U' L'
116. 23.67 L' B' F2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L' D2 F' U' F' U' R' D2
117. 25.89 U2 B F2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D' U' B' U' R2 B R2
118. (18.28) L D R2 B' U2 L2 B L2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 F2 D L D B R B R
119. 21.09 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B2 U R' F2 L2 U' R2 F L D U'
120. 23.61 D2 F2 B L F2 D' F2 U R' D2 B L2 F2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2
121. 23.01 L U D R' U F' U' F' L2 D2 F D2 F' R2 B' R2 F' R B
122. 20.82 D' F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R2 F D F R' B2 R' B F' R'
123. 26.10 U F2 U F2 L2 B' D2 L R2 F L2 B U2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' R' U'
124. 23.59 L F' B2 U R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U' R' B' U' F U' L2 U'
125. 22.97 B' R F R2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 F D2 R2 D2 U R D' R U' F2 D2
126. 24.53 R F' L2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D F2 L F U' B' D2 R2 U L
127. 23.81 D R L2 B L2 B' F' R2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F R D L R F D2 U2
128. 23.12 L B R L2 D2 R2 U R' U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 B' L2 F' U'
129. (14.63) B2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 F D' U2 F L F2 D' F R
130. 25.86 R D L' B2 U R D B' R' U2 R D2 L U2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 B
131. 24.97 F' U2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 L2 D L' U2 B2 D' L B' U' B2 U2
132. 23.35 D2 L D2 L B2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R D R2 U2 L' D F U F2 U'
133. 24.84 D U2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L F2 L B2 U' R F2 R2 D' L' B
134. 21.35 B L2 U' R F2 B D L U2 R2 L2 B L2 F R2 U2 R2 F' B2
135. 23.67 D2 B2 D2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L2 R' D' B2 U' B R2 F L' R B' D'
136. 22.40 B U L2 U R L2 B' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F
137. 23.01 B U' R2 U2 B L F D2 L' U2 L2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' B2
138. 23.99 L B' U' D2 F B' D' R2 U2 F2 R2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R U
139. 22.11 R2 B2 F D' F2 U L2 U L2 U B2 U2 R' B' U' L2 D2 L2 U2
140. 22.82 U2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 D L D2 U2 B' U F' D' U
141. 23.12 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U' F D B2 L U R' D R' D2 U2
142. 25.81 U F' D2 R2 B D2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' D L U' B F' R B' R'
143. 25.86 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' R B R D U' R' U2 R2 U
144. 24.68 R2 B D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D L B2 D' B' F U' L2 R'
145. 24.93 F D2 B2 R U' F2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 B2
146. 25.31 U2 F' U2 B L' D' B R' U2 R' B2 R' D2 L B2 U2 D L2
147. 18.63 L2 D2 U2 B R2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F L D2 U' L' F D2 U' F
148. 24.56 L2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D L R' F' R' B L' B' F2
149. 23.81 F2 D2 F2 R D2 R B2 L B2 R2 F2 R2 F' U F2 R' D2 L2 B R2
150. (36.85) D2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 F' U F D' L' U2 F R' B'
151. 27.54 D B2 R' U R2 F' U2 D F' R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F'
152. 20.38 U D2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 L' F' R2 D' L2 U F U'
153. 25.97 F L D B L2 R2 B' F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 B L' U' F' L2 B L' R'
154. (32.65) U' B F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D' F U2 L D2 U F R' F
155. 22.96 L2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F' L2 R' B' D' L F2 D F2 D
156. 25.40 U R2 F2 R F2 U2 L U2 F2 R B L' R2 F2 U2 F' U L
157. 20.93 B D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 U2 F' U R2 F D U B' L'
158. 20.52 R F2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F' L2 U R' B' D L2
159. 23.05 F2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R B2 F' L2 U B F2 R B' R'
160. (27.58) F' L2 B' L2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U' B' L B L2 R2 F U' R2
161. 20.87 L' F' L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U' R' B L2 B F' R2 U
162. 25.34 F' L2 B' R' D' L U B L' U F2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B'
163. 24.24 D' U2 B U2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 D' L' D U F D' B2 D
164. 22.26 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' D' F R F2 U R D B'
165. (18.24) U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F U L' D L F' L F2 D2 R
166. 24.24 F2 L D2 L F2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 B' U' B U' L2 B' D2 U L'
167. (18.26) U' B' D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 L' F R B' D F2 R
168. 24.91 U' F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B R' D B2 L2 D2 L U2 F'
169. 23.01 B' L2 D' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B R2 D2 F D2 U' B' R B' F2 U B2
170. 21.72 B D L2 F R2 D F' R L' D2 R B2 L F2 B2 L2 F2 U B
171. 24.40 U B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D B F' U' F2 U' F2 R' D
172. 22.42 L' D2 F' R B2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R' U' B' R2 B2 L2 U' B
173. 21.80 F2 U L' F2 R' F U B' R' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' D2
174. (29.69) R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U' L F' R U' B' L U' F2 L2 B'
175. 20.37 B L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F D2 F R2 B' U' R2 F2
176. 22.71 D F D2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 F R U' R' F D B' L' B2
177. 24.18 R B' L2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' F2 U L U2
178. 25.26 B' D2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 L B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U B' F U' R D'
179. 24.26 B2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B' L2 U' B' R2 D2 R F U
180. 24.64 U' L F B D F' L' D' U2 L2 F' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2
181. 21.62 D L2 F U R' L D L' D' F D2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B
182. 24.08 U' F R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' R2 D' R F' D2 L' R' D' B' R
183. 21.86 R' B R D' F2 L' U2 D2 L F' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 F
184. 23.12 D F R2 B U2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L' F' R2 B U' B2 R
185. 22.66 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' F D' U' R2 B' F2 L2 F'
186. 23.48 R' B' D2 L' D2 R F2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 D' U2 B U' L' F2 D
187. 22.99 U' L B D R D' B R U2 F' L2 D2 F R2 B U2 D2 B' R2 D
188. 26.92 R B D F R' U2 R2 F2 L' U R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2
189. 19.45 R' B' D F2 L' U' R F' R' U2 R L2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 D2 R B
190. 23.93 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 D2 R2 U B R D' B' L' R' B2 F2 D
191. (18.38) F' U' B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' F' R2 U L' U' R F L
192. 22.88 U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 R' F' L' F' R' F D F R'
193. 23.34 B' R D2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 B F2 U' L U2 R' D B2 L2
194. 22.34 L' B D2 F' U' L B' U B R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 D2
195. 24.38 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 R B2 R F U' L2 B U2 B R' B U' L
196. 22.26 R' F B' R' B R2 L2 U B2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 B L2 U2
197. 26.46 1: U F L' B2 R2 D' L B' U D2 R2 F2 R D2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2
198. 20.71 2: B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B U F2 U2 L R' D2 B R' B2
199. (18.21) 3: L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 F' D U B' L D2 F2 D' F' U2
200. 23.14 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B' U R' F2 D B D2 U B' U



Ao25:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-03
avg of 25: 22.88

Time List:
1. 20.37 B L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F D2 F R2 B' U' R2 F2 
2. 22.71 D F D2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 F R U' R' F D B' L' B2 
3. 24.18 R B' L2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' F2 U L U2 
4. 25.26 B' D2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 L B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U B' F U' R D' 
5. 24.26 B2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B' L2 U' B' R2 D2 R F U 
6. 24.64 U' L F B D F' L' D' U2 L2 F' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 
7. 21.62 D L2 F U R' L D L' D' F D2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B 
8. 24.08 U' F R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' R2 D' R F' D2 L' R' D' B' R 
9. 21.86 R' B R D' F2 L' U2 D2 L F' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 F 
10. 23.12 D F R2 B U2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L' F' R2 B U' B2 R 
11. 22.66 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' F D' U' R2 B' F2 L2 F' 
12. 23.48 R' B' D2 L' D2 R F2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 D' U2 B U' L' F2 D 
13. 22.99 U' L B D R D' B R U2 F' L2 D2 F R2 B U2 D2 B' R2 D 
14. (26.92) R B D F R' U2 R2 F2 L' U R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 
15. 19.45 R' B' D F2 L' U' R F' R' U2 R L2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 D2 R B 
16. 23.93 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 D2 R2 U B R D' B' L' R' B2 F2 D 
17. (18.38) F' U' B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' F' R2 U L' U' R F L 
18. 22.88 U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 R' F' L' F' R' F D F R' 
19. 23.34 B' R D2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 B F2 U' L U2 R' D B2 L2 
20. 22.34 L' B D2 F' U' L B' U B R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 D2 
21. 24.38 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 R B2 R F U' L2 B U2 B R' B U' L 
22. 22.26 R' F B' R' B R2 L2 U B2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 B L2 U2 
23. (26.46) 1: U F L' B2 R2 D' L B' U D2 R2 F2 R D2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 
24. 20.71 2: B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B U F2 U2 L R' D2 B R' B2 
25. (18.21) 3: L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 F' D U B' L D2 F2 D' F' U2



PBs


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 3, 2021)

PBs


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 7, 2021)

PBs be coming in fazt

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-07
mean of 3: 17.52

Time List:
1. 16.28 L2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 L R' F2 R B2 F2 U B' L' F2 R2 F D' 
2. 21.61 U2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 R' D F' R' F' D B2 D' B' R' 
3. 14.67 F U R' L2 F R2 U' L D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U R

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-07
avg of 12: 20.63

Time List:
1. 21.03 U' F U2 L' F2 U' R D R2 F2 R U2 D2 L F2 L' D2 B2 L B2 
2. 16.28 L2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 L R' F2 R B2 F2 U B' L' F2 R2 F D' 
3. 21.61 U2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 R' D F' R' F' D B2 D' B' R' 
4. (14.67) F U R' L2 F R2 U' L D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U R 
5. 23.21 D L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' U' F L R2 B2 L U' B U2 L' 
6. 21.22 F' R U B R L U L' D' R2 F2 D F2 B2 D' R2 L2 D R 
7. 22.25 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L' B2 U R F' L F' D U' 
8. 20.54 U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B' U2 F L' B' F2 D2 R' U' 
9. 17.70 R U2 R' U F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L' F' L2 R U2 F L' 
10. 22.63 R2 U B2 L U F' D2 R' L2 D' R2 U2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L2 R 
11. (23.32) L B' F2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B R2 U' L' B2 R B 
12. 19.84 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R B' U R U L' F' U2 R2



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-07
avg of 25: 22.00

Time List:
1. 21.82 B' U B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 R F R2 D' U L2 B2 D2 B 
2. 21.16 B2 U' R2 U F2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 U' B U L' F R F L' F2 L' B 
3. 24.60 F' B L' U' B' U2 F' R' L2 F' D2 R2 F R2 U2 B' R2 F L2 B U' 
4. 22.35 F2 D2 L' B2 L R B2 F2 R2 F2 U' R D' B2 F D' U2 L F' 
5. 22.46 L F D F U2 L2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' D L D2 L F R D 
6. 22.02 B' U2 R' U' L U' B2 D F2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R U2 L' U2 B' 
7. 21.26 D B2 L2 R2 B' U2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 B D' L' D' F' D' B' F' R' B' 
8. 23.74 B' U2 L2 D B2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 B' L' R U' F' D2 L 
9. 22.45 B' D2 L' B2 D' F' D' B D2 F' B2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 
10. (26.25) D2 L U F2 B2 D' R D' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 F D2 F' U2 
11. 22.93 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B F' R U B2 U' L F' U' R2 
12. (25.18) B R2 D F2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' F2 D2 U F' D F' 
13. 23.77 U F L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L F' D2 F' R' F L2 
14. 21.03 U' F U2 L' F2 U' R D R2 F2 R U2 D2 L F2 L' D2 B2 L B2 
15. (16.28) L2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 L R' F2 R B2 F2 U B' L' F2 R2 F D' 
16. 21.61 U2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 R' D F' R' F' D B2 D' B' R' 
17. (14.67) F U R' L2 F R2 U' L D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U R 
18. 23.21 D L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' U' F L R2 B2 L U' B U2 L' 
19. 21.22 F' R U B R L U L' D' R2 F2 D F2 B2 D' R2 L2 D R 
20. 22.25 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L' B2 U R F' L F' D U' 
21. 20.54 U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B' U2 F L' B' F2 D2 R' U' 
22. 17.70 R U2 R' U F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L' F' L2 R U2 F L' 
23. 22.63 R2 U B2 L U F' D2 R' L2 D' R2 U2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L2 R 
24. 23.32 L B' F2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B R2 U' L' B2 R B 
25. 19.84 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R B' U R U L' F' U2 R2





Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-07
avg of 50: 22.25

Time List:
1. 22.30 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 F U' F' R F U2 B L2 U 
2. 22.09 D' U2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D L2 R2 B' D B' L U2 R D R' F L2 
3. 21.24 F' L2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 B U' B2 F2 R D2 U F' R' 
4. 21.52 B2 U R2 D B2 U F2 U2 F2 U R2 L U' B L' R' F' U R2 F2 
5. 18.50 B2 F2 L' D2 R B2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 R D B' L2 F D' U L F' 
6. 22.12 U' B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F' U' L2 D2 B2 L' D' U2 R 
7. 25.15 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 L B2 D2 F2 D' L U' B2 R2 B L2 D' 
8. 23.59 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D U' R2 B' L' U2 L2 B' U' F' R U L' 
9. 22.22 F U2 B U2 B' L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U R' B' L U B D' B F L 
10. (25.33) U2 R B U' R' L D' L B' R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 D F2 
11. 22.04 L2 D L2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 F D' B U L U2 L' D B2 
12. 22.17 D2 F2 L B2 R' D2 R2 U2 L2 R' F2 B U2 B L2 B L U 
13. 25.05 D L' D2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F D B2 R F' L2 F 
14. 24.04 L R2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L' F U2 R' F' L' B2 F' D' 
15. 22.73 B D B' D' B2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 D F2 D' R2 B D' L B F2 U2 L 
16. 19.90 D' B' F2 D2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 L D U' 
17. (16.89) L' U2 D' B U2 L2 F R U D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D' F' 
18. (28.68) L' R' B2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 R U' R B2 U' F' U2 R' F' D 
19. 23.70 F' B' D' L2 U B' D2 L' D B2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 D L2 F2 L2 U' B 
20. 22.82 D2 F B' U R' U' B D2 R L2 B2 L F2 R B2 D2 L F2 L D' B' 
21. 20.51 U B2 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 R2 U' F2 U2 B' D2 R' F' D R D B D 
22. 21.11 R L' U' R F' D L2 B' L2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 L F2 B2 D2 R D 
23. 21.64 U L' R2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R B2 R' B' D' B L F2 U2 L2 U2 
24. 24.84 R' B U F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 F R' B2 R' B' R' F2 
25. 22.78 U D2 L F' R' F' U B' F2 U F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D B2 U2 
26. 21.82 B' U B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 R F R2 D' U L2 B2 D2 B 
27. 21.16 B2 U' R2 U F2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 U' B U L' F R F L' F2 L' B 
28. 24.60 F' B L' U' B' U2 F' R' L2 F' D2 R2 F R2 U2 B' R2 F L2 B U' 
29. 22.35 F2 D2 L' B2 L R B2 F2 R2 F2 U' R D' B2 F D' U2 L F' 
30. 22.46 L F D F U2 L2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' D L D2 L F R D 
31. 22.02 B' U2 R' U' L U' B2 D F2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R U2 L' U2 B' 
32. 21.26 D B2 L2 R2 B' U2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 B D' L' D' F' D' B' F' R' B' 
33. 23.74 B' U2 L2 D B2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 B' L' R U' F' D2 L 
34. 22.45 B' D2 L' B2 D' F' D' B D2 F' B2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 
35. (26.25) D2 L U F2 B2 D' R D' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 F D2 F' U2 
36. 22.93 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B F' R U B2 U' L F' U' R2 
37. 25.18 B R2 D F2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' F2 D2 U F' D F' 
38. 23.77 U F L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L F' D2 F' R' F L2 
39. 21.03 U' F U2 L' F2 U' R D R2 F2 R U2 D2 L F2 L' D2 B2 L B2 
40. (16.28) L2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 L R' F2 R B2 F2 U B' L' F2 R2 F D' 
41. 21.61 U2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 R' D F' R' F' D B2 D' B' R' 
42. (14.67) F U R' L2 F R2 U' L D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U R 
43. 23.21 D L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' U' F L R2 B2 L U' B U2 L' 
44. 21.22 F' R U B R L U L' D' R2 F2 D F2 B2 D' R2 L2 D R 
45. 22.25 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L' B2 U R F' L F' D U' 
46. 20.54 U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B' U2 F L' B' F2 D2 R' U' 
47. 17.70 R U2 R' U F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L' F' L2 R U2 F L' 
48. 22.63 R2 U B2 L U F' D2 R' L2 D' R2 U2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L2 R 
49. 23.32 L B' F2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B R2 U' L' B2 R B 
50. 19.84 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R B' U R U L' F' U2 R2





Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-07
avg of 100: 22.60

Time List:
1. 22.26 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' D' F R F2 U R D B' 
2. 18.24 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F U L' D L F' L F2 D2 R 
3. 24.24 F2 L D2 L F2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 B' U' B U' L2 B' D2 U L' 
4. 18.26 U' B' D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 L' F R B' D F2 R 
5. 24.91 U' F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B R' D B2 L2 D2 L U2 F' 
6. 23.01 B' L2 D' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B R2 D2 F D2 U' B' R B' F2 U B2 
7. 21.72 B D L2 F R2 D F' R L' D2 R B2 L F2 B2 L2 F2 U B 
8. 24.40 U B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D B F' U' F2 U' F2 R' D 
9. 22.42 L' D2 F' R B2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R' U' B' R2 B2 L2 U' B 
10. 21.80 F2 U L' F2 R' F U B' R' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' D2 
11. (29.69) R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U' L F' R U' B' L U' F2 L2 B' 
12. 20.37 B L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F D2 F R2 B' U' R2 F2 
13. 22.71 D F D2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 F R U' R' F D B' L' B2 
14. 24.18 R B' L2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' F2 U L U2 
15. 25.26 B' D2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 L B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U B' F U' R D' 
16. 24.26 B2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B' L2 U' B' R2 D2 R F U 
17. 24.64 U' L F B D F' L' D' U2 L2 F' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 
18. 21.62 D L2 F U R' L D L' D' F D2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B 
19. 24.08 U' F R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' R2 D' R F' D2 L' R' D' B' R 
20. 21.86 R' B R D' F2 L' U2 D2 L F' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 F 
21. 23.12 D F R2 B U2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L' F' R2 B U' B2 R 
22. 22.66 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' F D' U' R2 B' F2 L2 F' 
23. 23.48 R' B' D2 L' D2 R F2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 D' U2 B U' L' F2 D 
24. 22.99 U' L B D R D' B R U2 F' L2 D2 F R2 B U2 D2 B' R2 D 
25. (26.92) R B D F R' U2 R2 F2 L' U R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 
26. 19.45 R' B' D F2 L' U' R F' R' U2 R L2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 D2 R B 
27. 23.93 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 D2 R2 U B R D' B' L' R' B2 F2 D 
28. 18.38 F' U' B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' F' R2 U L' U' R F L 
29. 22.88 U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 R' F' L' F' R' F D F R' 
30. 23.34 B' R D2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 B F2 U' L U2 R' D B2 L2 
31. 22.34 L' B D2 F' U' L B' U B R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 D2 
32. 24.38 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 R B2 R F U' L2 B U2 B R' B U' L 
33. 22.26 R' F B' R' B R2 L2 U B2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 B L2 U2 
34. 26.46 1: U F L' B2 R2 D' L B' U D2 R2 F2 R D2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 
35. 20.71 2: B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B U F2 U2 L R' D2 B R' B2 
36. (18.21) 3: L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 F' D U B' L D2 F2 D' F' U2 
37. 23.14 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B' U R' F2 D B D2 U B' U 
38. 25.61 R2 F' R2 F' U B D' B' L D2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B 
39. 20.30 U2 R B2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U F L' U R2 B2 D F L' 
40. 22.54 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 L2 D R2 D L2 R2 B' F' L B D F' D B U' 
41. 22.66 F' L B R' F2 D B' D2 F2 U B2 L2 U' D2 L2 D' F D' 
42. 24.56 L' R2 U2 B R2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D F' D2 B D2 L R2 U2 
43. 23.19 U R2 F' R U' D' L' D2 F' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D 
44. 22.40 L U2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 U' R' U2 R2 U B' F R2 
45. (26.84) U2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U' B D' R2 D' U' 
46. 22.87 R U B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 L U' F D R2 B' F R' 
47. 19.79 D F2 D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 L B D B' L' D B' D' 
48. (27.04) D' R2 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 U R2 B2 U' L' F D2 L' D B' U2 B2 R 
49. 22.37 B' U2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F R' D' B' U2 B2 U B2 F' L R' 
50. 21.60 L2 D2 F' U F2 D2 L D' U2 B2 R2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 F' 
51. 23.13 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 F D B2 U' L2 B' D2 
52. 23.65 R D2 L' D2 U2 R U2 L2 D2 R' U2 F D U L2 F' U' L R2 B2 
53. 22.30 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 F U' F' R F U2 B L2 U 
54. 22.09 D' U2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D L2 R2 B' D B' L U2 R D R' F L2 
55. 21.24 F' L2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 B U' B2 F2 R D2 U F' R' 
56. 21.52 B2 U R2 D B2 U F2 U2 F2 U R2 L U' B L' R' F' U R2 F2 
57. 18.50 B2 F2 L' D2 R B2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 R D B' L2 F D' U L F' 
58. 22.12 U' B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F' U' L2 D2 B2 L' D' U2 R 
59. 25.15 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 L B2 D2 F2 D' L U' B2 R2 B L2 D' 
60. 23.59 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D U' R2 B' L' U2 L2 B' U' F' R U L' 
61. 22.22 F U2 B U2 B' L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U R' B' L U B D' B F L 
62. 25.33 U2 R B U' R' L D' L B' R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 D F2 
63. 22.04 L2 D L2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 F D' B U L U2 L' D B2 
64. 22.17 D2 F2 L B2 R' D2 R2 U2 L2 R' F2 B U2 B L2 B L U 
65. 25.05 D L' D2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F D B2 R F' L2 F 
66. 24.04 L R2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L' F U2 R' F' L' B2 F' D' 
67. 22.73 B D B' D' B2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 D F2 D' R2 B D' L B F2 U2 L 
68. 19.90 D' B' F2 D2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 L D U' 
69. (16.89) L' U2 D' B U2 L2 F R U D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D' F' 
70. (28.68) L' R' B2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 R U' R B2 U' F' U2 R' F' D 
71. 23.70 F' B' D' L2 U B' D2 L' D B2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 D L2 F2 L2 U' B 
72. 22.82 D2 F B' U R' U' B D2 R L2 B2 L F2 R B2 D2 L F2 L D' B' 
73. 20.51 U B2 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 R2 U' F2 U2 B' D2 R' F' D R D B D 
74. 21.11 R L' U' R F' D L2 B' L2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 L F2 B2 D2 R D 
75. 21.64 U L' R2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R B2 R' B' D' B L F2 U2 L2 U2 
76. 24.84 R' B U F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 F R' B2 R' B' R' F2 
77. 22.78 U D2 L F' R' F' U B' F2 U F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D B2 U2 
78. 21.82 B' U B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 R F R2 D' U L2 B2 D2 B 
79. 21.16 B2 U' R2 U F2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 U' B U L' F R F L' F2 L' B 
80. 24.60 F' B L' U' B' U2 F' R' L2 F' D2 R2 F R2 U2 B' R2 F L2 B U' 
81. 22.35 F2 D2 L' B2 L R B2 F2 R2 F2 U' R D' B2 F D' U2 L F' 
82. 22.46 L F D F U2 L2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' D L D2 L F R D 
83. 22.02 B' U2 R' U' L U' B2 D F2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R U2 L' U2 B' 
84. 21.26 D B2 L2 R2 B' U2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 B D' L' D' F' D' B' F' R' B' 
85. 23.74 B' U2 L2 D B2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 B' L' R U' F' D2 L 
86. 22.45 B' D2 L' B2 D' F' D' B D2 F' B2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 
87. 26.25 D2 L U F2 B2 D' R D' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 F D2 F' U2 
88. 22.93 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B F' R U B2 U' L F' U' R2 
89. 25.18 B R2 D F2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' F2 D2 U F' D F' 
90. 23.77 U F L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L F' D2 F' R' F L2 
91. 21.03 U' F U2 L' F2 U' R D R2 F2 R U2 D2 L F2 L' D2 B2 L B2 
92. (16.28) L2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 L R' F2 R B2 F2 U B' L' F2 R2 F D' 
93. 21.61 U2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 R' D F' R' F' D B2 D' B' R' 
94. (14.67) F U R' L2 F R2 U' L D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U R 
95. 23.21 D L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' U' F L R2 B2 L U' B U2 L' 
96. 21.22 F' R U B R L U L' D' R2 F2 D F2 B2 D' R2 L2 D R 
97. 22.25 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L' B2 U R F' L F' D U' 
98. 20.54 U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B' U2 F L' B' F2 D2 R' U' 
99. (17.70) R U2 R' U F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L' F' L2 R U2 F L' 
100. 22.63 R2 U B2 L U F' D2 R' L2 D' R2 U2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L2 R


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 7, 2021)

I forgot to post this 16.28 single with green FB:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-07
single: 16.28

Time List:
1. 16.28 L2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 L R' F2 R B2 F2 U B' L' F2 R2 F D'

L2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 L R' F2 R B2 F2 U B' L' F2 R2 F D'

48HTM 55QTM 45STM 47ETM

x' y' //inspection
M' U' M //FB
u' R u2 R' U R' u' R' E' //3QB 
R U' R' U F U R U' R' F' //EOLE 
//6CO skip 
U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 //APDR 
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL
U' //AUF

45 STM/16.28 = 2.76 TPS(I'm slo lmao)


----------



## Cuberstache (May 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> L2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 L R' F2 R B2 F2 U B' L' F2 R2 F D'
> 
> 48HTM 55QTM 45STM 47ETM
> 
> ...


Nice solve! I recommend doing the FB as r U' r' unless the M move solution leads to a better belt, which in this case I don't think it does.


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 8, 2021)

Sub 23!!! almost sub 22 lesgoo!!!!




Spoiler: Funny Ao50



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-08
avg of 50: 21.69

Time List:
1. 21.03 U' F U2 L' F2 U' R D R2 F2 R U2 D2 L F2 L' D2 B2 L B2 
2. (16.28) L2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 L R' F2 R B2 F2 U B' L' F2 R2 F D' 
3. 21.61 U2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 R' D F' R' F' D B2 D' B' R' 
4. (14.67) F U R' L2 F R2 U' L D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U R 
5. 23.21 D L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' U' F L R2 B2 L U' B U2 L' 
6. 21.22 F' R U B R L U L' D' R2 F2 D F2 B2 D' R2 L2 D R 
7. 22.25 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L' B2 U R F' L F' D U' 
8. 20.54 U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B' U2 F L' B' F2 D2 R' U' 
9. 17.70 R U2 R' U F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L' F' L2 R U2 F L' 
10. 22.63 R2 U B2 L U F' D2 R' L2 D' R2 U2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L2 R 
11. 23.32 L B' F2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B R2 U' L' B2 R B 
12. 19.84 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R B' U R U L' F' U2 R2 
13. 23.35 B' U2 L2 F R2 B2 R2 F R2 F R2 F2 R F2 D2 F R2 D' F' R2 U 
14. 21.97 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' F R' D L' D U F2 R2 F 
15. 20.81 D R2 D B2 U B2 F2 D F2 L2 R' U F' L' F' L R' B' L' U 
16. 23.38 D2 R B' D' L U F' D L2 D2 F' R2 F' B2 U2 F' U2 R2 L2 D2 L' 
17. 22.33 B' L D R2 B' D2 R B2 L B L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' D2 L2 
18. 23.23 R F' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L' D R2 U2 F' U2 L' 
19. 22.42 R' B R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' L' U' L2 R B' R2 U 
20. 23.35 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 L D2 F2 L2 R' B2 R' D B2 F R' B2 D' U B2 R 
21. 19.47 R' D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 B L2 B F R U R U' L' B2 D' L' 
22. 21.08 F2 L B2 D2 L D2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' F' D2 U' F' D' L B R' B' 
23. 20.04 D' B U' L2 D B2 D L2 U' B2 D' B' D R F2 U R' D' R' 
24. 21.73 U B2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F U' L' D2 L B2 D2 R' B 
25. (26.43) R B R D2 R D2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 D R F' U2 F 
26. 20.84 F' B2 D B' U' D2 R' B' U' L2 B' D2 L2 B L2 U2 B U2 B U2 F2 
27. (24.31) U2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 L B2 L R2 F' U B D F R2 F U' B2 
28. 21.18 F' D2 L2 B' U2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 F D2 R' U' F2 R' U B' U R' 
29. 21.28 U' D2 L2 F U2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U' B' U' L' F D' L' 
30. 21.92 U2 B L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 L B' L' F' L' F' D' 
31. 24.14 D L2 B' R2 F U2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' D2 U' F' L' U B' D' 
32. 22.44 D R B2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 R F' D U B U2 R' F U2 
33. 20.64 1: R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' U' L B2 U' B' D B2 L' F' R2 U 
34. 20.72 2: B2 L B2 R' B2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 R B2 D R2 B' F' R D F L2 U2 
35. 23.01 3: R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F D2 F' D2 B' D2 L' D B D2 U' R U R2 U2 
36. 22.60 4: R2 D L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U R' D2 U' B U2 L2 D' F' U2 
37. 21.12 L2 U D2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F' L F2 D R' B D2 L 
38. (24.46) L F2 L2 U2 R D2 L B2 L' U2 L2 F2 D' F' U' R' B R2 D R2 B2 
39. 20.34 B2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U2 R' D R' D2 R F' L' D' L 
40. 21.81 D R U2 B2 L F2 R' U2 B2 R D2 R' D B L' B U2 B' R2 D 
41. 21.67 D2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' B2 L2 B L D' L R D' L' F' L2 
42. 22.58 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L B' U R' D' B U L' U F' 
43. 21.49 F' U2 B R2 B2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' R2 D' F' R2 U2 F' R' F2 D' U' B' 
44. (17.69) B2 R' F' R' F' L F' R U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 D R' 
45. 23.63 R2 B2 R' U2 R B2 L' F2 L U2 B2 F' D R' F' L' F' U R' B2 
46. 20.21 F2 B R D' R' D' L F R D2 R' U2 F2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 L B2 
47. 22.40 F D2 U2 B R2 U2 B' F D2 L2 F U' L' F' U B D2 B2 D B' 
48. 19.53 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 B' D' B2 R2 B L F' R' F 
49. 20.51 F B U R L' F' L R2 U' D' R2 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 L' 
50. 23.59 L2 R2 B D2 F' R2 B F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L U B' R B F' R D' B'





Spoiler: Ao200



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-08
avg of 200: 22.81

Time List:
1. 22.13 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B D F U L2 F L D U2 F2 
2. 24.33 B2 L F2 L' U2 R' D2 R B2 L' U2 F' R2 U' B' U' L2 R B2 D' 
3. 23.35 L2 F L2 U2 B' L2 B L2 F L2 F' L' B R' U2 B' D U' F U2 B 
4. 25.30 U' F L B' U' R' F R' D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 R2 
5. 25.56 B' R L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 L' B2 L U F U B' 
6. 23.31 D2 R2 F2 L F2 L' D2 R F2 U2 F2 B D' U' B D L2 R2 D2 L 
7. (17.46) F D' B U' L2 B' U' L' U2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 
8. 25.61 U' L' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 F' R' B' D B R2 U' 
9. 24.35 L2 D2 F U D2 L' B' D' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 
10. 23.78 B' L2 D B2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L U' R D' B2 F' L' 
11. 24.08 B L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D U2 R2 D B U2 R D2 R' B2 F' R2 
12. 26.12 D' B2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D L' B U' R2 U2 L' B' L2 F' R 
13. 25.12 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 D F2 L2 R D2 B' L2 D' B' D2 U' L' 
14. 23.67 L' B' F2 U2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L' D2 F' U' F' U' R' D2 
15. 25.89 U2 B F2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D' U' B' U' R2 B R2 
16. 18.28 L D R2 B' U2 L2 B L2 F' R2 B' F2 D2 F2 D L D B R B R 
17. 21.09 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B2 U R' F2 L2 U' R2 F L D U' 
18. 23.61 D2 F2 B L F2 D' F2 U R' D2 B L2 F2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 
19. 23.01 L U D R' U F' U' F' L2 D2 F D2 F' R2 B' R2 F' R B 
20. 20.82 D' F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R2 F D F R' B2 R' B F' R' 
21. 26.10 U F2 U F2 L2 B' D2 L R2 F L2 B U2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 F' R' U' 
22. 23.59 L F' B2 U R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U' R' B' U' F U' L2 U' 
23. 22.97 B' R F R2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 F D2 R2 D2 U R D' R U' F2 D2 
24. 24.53 R F' L2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D F2 L F U' B' D2 R2 U L 
25. 23.81 D R L2 B L2 B' F' R2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F R D L R F D2 U2 
26. 23.12 L B R L2 D2 R2 U R' U2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 B' L2 F' U' 
27. (14.63) B2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 F D' U2 F L F2 D' F R 
28. 25.86 R D L' B2 U R D B' R' U2 R D2 L U2 R' U2 B2 R2 D2 B 
29. 24.97 F' U2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 L2 D L' U2 B2 D' L B' U' B2 U2 
30. 23.35 D2 L D2 L B2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R D R2 U2 L' D F U F2 U' 
31. 24.84 D U2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 F2 L F2 L B2 U' R F2 R2 D' L' B 
32. 21.35 B L2 U' R F2 B D L U2 R2 L2 B L2 F R2 U2 R2 F' B2 
33. 23.67 D2 B2 D2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L2 R' D' B2 U' B R2 F L' R B' D' 
34. 22.40 B U L2 U R L2 B' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F 
35. 23.01 B U' R2 U2 B L F D2 L' U2 L2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 
36. 23.99 L B' U' D2 F B' D' R2 U2 F2 R2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R U 
37. 22.11 R2 B2 F D' F2 U L2 U L2 U B2 U2 R' B' U' L2 D2 L2 U2 
38. 22.82 U2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 D L D2 U2 B' U F' D' U 
39. 23.12 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U' F D B2 L U R' D R' D2 U2 
40. 25.81 U F' D2 R2 B D2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' D L U' B F' R B' R' 
41. 25.86 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' R B R D U' R' U2 R2 U 
42. 24.68 R2 B D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D L B2 D' B' F U' L2 R' 
43. 24.93 F D2 B2 R U' F2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 
44. 25.31 U2 F' U2 B L' D' B R' U2 R' B2 R' D2 L B2 U2 D L2 
45. 18.63 L2 D2 U2 B R2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 F L D2 U' L' F D2 U' F 
46. 24.56 L2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D L R' F' R' B L' B' F2 
47. 23.81 F2 D2 F2 R D2 R B2 L B2 R2 F2 R2 F' U F2 R' D2 L2 B R2 
48. (36.85) D2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 F' U F D' L' U2 F R' B' 
49. (27.54) D B2 R' U R2 F' U2 D F' R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F' 
50. 20.38 U D2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 L' F' R2 D' L2 U F U' 
51. 25.97 F L D B L2 R2 B' F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 B L' U' F' L2 B L' R' 
52. (32.65) U' B F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D' F U2 L D2 U F R' F 
53. 22.96 L2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F' L2 R' B' D' L F2 D F2 D 
54. 25.40 U R2 F2 R F2 U2 L U2 F2 R B L' R2 F2 U2 F' U L 
55. 20.93 B D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 U2 F' U R2 F D U B' L' 
56. 20.52 R F2 U2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 F' L2 U R' B' D L2 
57. 23.05 F2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R B2 F' L2 U B F2 R B' R' 
58. (27.58) F' L2 B' L2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 F' D2 U' B' L B L2 R2 F U' R2 
59. 20.87 L' F' L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U' R' B L2 B F' R2 U 
60. 25.34 F' L2 B' R' D' L U B L' U F2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B' 
61. 24.24 D' U2 B U2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 D' L' D U F D' B2 D 
62. 22.26 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' D' F R F2 U R D B' 
63. (18.24) U2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' F U L' D L F' L F2 D2 R 
64. 24.24 F2 L D2 L F2 L U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 B' U' B U' L2 B' D2 U L' 
65. (18.26) U' B' D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 L' F R B' D F2 R 
66. 24.91 U' F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B R' D B2 L2 D2 L U2 F' 
67. 23.01 B' L2 D' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B R2 D2 F D2 U' B' R B' F2 U B2 
68. 21.72 B D L2 F R2 D F' R L' D2 R B2 L F2 B2 L2 F2 U B 
69. 24.40 U B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D B F' U' F2 U' F2 R' D 
70. 22.42 L' D2 F' R B2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R' U' B' R2 B2 L2 U' B 
71. 21.80 F2 U L' F2 R' F U B' R' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' D2 
72. (29.69) R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U' L F' R U' B' L U' F2 L2 B' 
73. 20.37 B L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' F D2 F R2 B' U' R2 F2 
74. 22.71 D F D2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 F R U' R' F D B' L' B2 
75. 24.18 R B' L2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' F2 U L U2 
76. 25.26 B' D2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 L B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U B' F U' R D' 
77. 24.26 B2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B' L2 U' B' R2 D2 R F U 
78. 24.64 U' L F B D F' L' D' U2 L2 F' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 
79. 21.62 D L2 F U R' L D L' D' F D2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B 
80. 24.08 U' F R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' R2 D' R F' D2 L' R' D' B' R 
81. 21.86 R' B R D' F2 L' U2 D2 L F' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 F 
82. 23.12 D F R2 B U2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 L' F' R2 B U' B2 R 
83. 22.66 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' F D' U' R2 B' F2 L2 F' 
84. 23.48 R' B' D2 L' D2 R F2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 D' U2 B U' L' F2 D 
85. 22.99 U' L B D R D' B R U2 F' L2 D2 F R2 B U2 D2 B' R2 D 
86. (26.92) R B D F R' U2 R2 F2 L' U R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 
87. 19.45 R' B' D F2 L' U' R F' R' U2 R L2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 D2 R B 
88. 23.93 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 D2 R2 U B R D' B' L' R' B2 F2 D 
89. 18.38 F' U' B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' F' R2 U L' U' R F L 
90. 22.88 U2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 R' F' L' F' R' F D F R' 
91. 23.34 B' R D2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 B F2 U' L U2 R' D B2 L2 
92. 22.34 L' B D2 F' U' L B' U B R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 D2 
93. 24.38 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 R B2 R F U' L2 B U2 B R' B U' L 
94. 22.26 R' F B' R' B R2 L2 U B2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 B L2 U2 
95. (26.46) 1: U F L' B2 R2 D' L B' U D2 R2 F2 R D2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 
96. 20.71 2: B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B U F2 U2 L R' D2 B R' B2 
97. (18.21) 3: L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 F' D U B' L D2 F2 D' F' U2 
98. 23.14 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B' U R' F2 D B D2 U B' U 
99. 25.61 R2 F' R2 F' U B D' B' L D2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B 
100. 20.30 U2 R B2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U F L' U R2 B2 D F L' 
101. 22.54 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 L2 D R2 D L2 R2 B' F' L B D F' D B U' 
102. 22.66 F' L B R' F2 D B' D2 F2 U B2 L2 U' D2 L2 D' F D' 
103. 24.56 L' R2 U2 B R2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D F' D2 B D2 L R2 U2 
104. 23.19 U R2 F' R U' D' L' D2 F' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D 
105. 22.40 L U2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 U' R' U2 R2 U B' F R2 
106. (26.84) U2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U' B D' R2 D' U' 
107. 22.87 R U B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 L U' F D R2 B' F R' 
108. 19.79 D F2 D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 L B D B' L' D B' D' 
109. (27.04) D' R2 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 U R2 B2 U' L' F D2 L' D B' U2 B2 R 
110. 22.37 B' U2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F R' D' B' U2 B2 U B2 F' L R' 
111. 21.60 L2 D2 F' U F2 D2 L D' U2 B2 R2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 F' 
112. 23.13 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 F D B2 U' L2 B' D2 
113. 23.65 R D2 L' D2 U2 R U2 L2 D2 R' U2 F D U L2 F' U' L R2 B2 
114. 22.30 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 F U' F' R F U2 B L2 U 
115. 22.09 D' U2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D L2 R2 B' D B' L U2 R D R' F L2 
116. 21.24 F' L2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 B U' B2 F2 R D2 U F' R' 
117. 21.52 B2 U R2 D B2 U F2 U2 F2 U R2 L U' B L' R' F' U R2 F2 
118. 18.50 B2 F2 L' D2 R B2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 R D B' L2 F D' U L F' 
119. 22.12 U' B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F' U' L2 D2 B2 L' D' U2 R 
120. 25.15 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 L B2 D2 F2 D' L U' B2 R2 B L2 D' 
121. 23.59 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D U' R2 B' L' U2 L2 B' U' F' R U L' 
122. 22.22 F U2 B U2 B' L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U R' B' L U B D' B F L 
123. 25.33 U2 R B U' R' L D' L B' R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 D F2 
124. 22.04 L2 D L2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 F D' B U L U2 L' D B2 
125. 22.17 D2 F2 L B2 R' D2 R2 U2 L2 R' F2 B U2 B L2 B L U 
126. 25.05 D L' D2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F D B2 R F' L2 F 
127. 24.04 L R2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L' F U2 R' F' L' B2 F' D' 
128. 22.73 B D B' D' B2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 D F2 D' R2 B D' L B F2 U2 L 
129. 19.90 D' B' F2 D2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 L D U' 
130. (16.89) L' U2 D' B U2 L2 F R U D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D' F' 
131. (28.68) L' R' B2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 R U' R B2 U' F' U2 R' F' D 
132. 23.70 F' B' D' L2 U B' D2 L' D B2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 D L2 F2 L2 U' B 
133. 22.82 D2 F B' U R' U' B D2 R L2 B2 L F2 R B2 D2 L F2 L D' B' 
134. 20.51 U B2 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 R2 U' F2 U2 B' D2 R' F' D R D B D 
135. 21.11 R L' U' R F' D L2 B' L2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 L F2 B2 D2 R D 
136. 21.64 U L' R2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R B2 R' B' D' B L F2 U2 L2 U2 
137. 24.84 R' B U F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 F R' B2 R' B' R' F2 
138. 22.78 U D2 L F' R' F' U B' F2 U F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D B2 U2 
139. 21.82 B' U B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 R F R2 D' U L2 B2 D2 B 
140. 21.16 B2 U' R2 U F2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 U' B U L' F R F L' F2 L' B 
141. 24.60 F' B L' U' B' U2 F' R' L2 F' D2 R2 F R2 U2 B' R2 F L2 B U' 
142. 22.35 F2 D2 L' B2 L R B2 F2 R2 F2 U' R D' B2 F D' U2 L F' 
143. 22.46 L F D F U2 L2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' D L D2 L F R D 
144. 22.02 B' U2 R' U' L U' B2 D F2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R U2 L' U2 B' 
145. 21.26 D B2 L2 R2 B' U2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 B D' L' D' F' D' B' F' R' B' 
146. 23.74 B' U2 L2 D B2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 B' L' R U' F' D2 L 
147. 22.45 B' D2 L' B2 D' F' D' B D2 F' B2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 
148. 26.25 D2 L U F2 B2 D' R D' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 F D2 F' U2 
149. 22.93 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B F' R U B2 U' L F' U' R2 
150. 25.18 B R2 D F2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' F2 D2 U F' D F' 
151. 23.77 U F L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L F' D2 F' R' F L2 
152. 21.03 U' F U2 L' F2 U' R D R2 F2 R U2 D2 L F2 L' D2 B2 L B2 
153. (16.28) L2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 L R' F2 R B2 F2 U B' L' F2 R2 F D' 
154. 21.61 U2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 R' D F' R' F' D B2 D' B' R' 
155. (14.67) F U R' L2 F R2 U' L D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U R 
156. 23.21 D L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' U' F L R2 B2 L U' B U2 L' 
157. 21.22 F' R U B R L U L' D' R2 F2 D F2 B2 D' R2 L2 D R 
158. 22.25 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L' B2 U R F' L F' D U' 
159. 20.54 U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B' U2 F L' B' F2 D2 R' U' 
160. (17.70) R U2 R' U F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L' F' L2 R U2 F L' 
161. 22.63 R2 U B2 L U F' D2 R' L2 D' R2 U2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L2 R 
162. 23.32 L B' F2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B R2 U' L' B2 R B 
163. 19.84 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R B' U R U L' F' U2 R2 
164. 23.35 B' U2 L2 F R2 B2 R2 F R2 F R2 F2 R F2 D2 F R2 D' F' R2 U 
165. 21.97 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' F R' D L' D U F2 R2 F 
166. 20.81 D R2 D B2 U B2 F2 D F2 L2 R' U F' L' F' L R' B' L' U 
167. 23.38 D2 R B' D' L U F' D L2 D2 F' R2 F' B2 U2 F' U2 R2 L2 D2 L' 
168. 22.33 B' L D R2 B' D2 R B2 L B L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' D2 L2 
169. 23.23 R F' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L' D R2 U2 F' U2 L' 
170. 22.42 R' B R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' L' U' L2 R B' R2 U 
171. 23.35 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 L D2 F2 L2 R' B2 R' D B2 F R' B2 D' U B2 R 
172. 19.47 R' D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 B L2 B F R U R U' L' B2 D' L' 
173. 21.08 F2 L B2 D2 L D2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' F' D2 U' F' D' L B R' B' 
174. 20.04 D' B U' L2 D B2 D L2 U' B2 D' B' D R F2 U R' D' R' 
175. 21.73 U B2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F U' L' D2 L B2 D2 R' B 
176. 26.43 R B R D2 R D2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 D R F' U2 F 
177. 20.84 F' B2 D B' U' D2 R' B' U' L2 B' D2 L2 B L2 U2 B U2 B U2 F2 
178. 24.31 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 L B2 L R2 F' U B D F R2 F U' B2 
179. 21.18 F' D2 L2 B' U2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 F D2 R' U' F2 R' U B' U R' 
180. 21.28 U' D2 L2 F U2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U' B' U' L' F D' L' 
181. 21.92 U2 B L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 L B' L' F' L' F' D' 
182. 24.14 D L2 B' R2 F U2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' D2 U' F' L' U B' D' 
183. 22.44 D R B2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 R F' D U B U2 R' F U2 
184. 20.64 1: R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' U' L B2 U' B' D B2 L' F' R2 U 
185. 20.72 2: B2 L B2 R' B2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 R B2 D R2 B' F' R D F L2 U2 
186. 23.01 3: R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F D2 F' D2 B' D2 L' D B D2 U' R U R2 U2 
187. 22.60 4: R2 D L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U R' D2 U' B U2 L2 D' F' U2 
188. 21.12 L2 U D2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F' L F2 D R' B D2 L 
189. 24.46 L F2 L2 U2 R D2 L B2 L' U2 L2 F2 D' F' U' R' B R2 D R2 B2 
190. 20.34 B2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U2 R' D R' D2 R F' L' D' L 
191. 21.81 D R U2 B2 L F2 R' U2 B2 R D2 R' D B L' B U2 B' R2 D 
192. 21.67 D2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' B2 L2 B L D' L R D' L' F' L2 
193. 22.58 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L B' U R' D' B U L' U F' 
194. 21.49 F' U2 B R2 B2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' R2 D' F' R2 U2 F' R' F2 D' U' B' 
195. (17.69) B2 R' F' R' F' L F' R U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 D R' 
196. 23.63 R2 B2 R' U2 R B2 L' F2 L U2 B2 F' D R' F' L' F' U R' B2 
197. 20.21 F2 B R D' R' D' L F R D2 R' U2 F2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 L B2 
198. 22.40 F D2 U2 B R2 U2 B' F D2 L2 F U' L' F' U B D2 B2 D B' 
199. 19.53 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 B' D' B2 R2 B L F' R' F 
200. 20.51 F B U R L' F' L R2 U' D' R2 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 L'





Spoiler: Ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-08
avg of 100: 22.24

Time List:
1. 20.30 U2 R B2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U F L' U R2 B2 D F L' 
2. 22.54 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 L2 D R2 D L2 R2 B' F' L B D F' D B U' 
3. 22.66 F' L B R' F2 D B' D2 F2 U B2 L2 U' D2 L2 D' F D' 
4. 24.56 L' R2 U2 B R2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D F' D2 B D2 L R2 U2 
5. 23.19 U R2 F' R U' D' L' D2 F' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D 
6. 22.40 L U2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 U' R' U2 R2 U B' F R2 
7. (26.84) U2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U' R' F' R2 U' B D' R2 D' U' 
8. 22.87 R U B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 L U' F D R2 B' F R' 
9. 19.79 D F2 D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 L B D B' L' D B' D' 
10. (27.04) D' R2 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 U R2 B2 U' L' F D2 L' D B' U2 B2 R 
11. 22.37 B' U2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F R' D' B' U2 B2 U B2 F' L R' 
12. 21.60 L2 D2 F' U F2 D2 L D' U2 B2 R2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 F' 
13. 23.13 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 F D B2 U' L2 B' D2 
14. 23.65 R D2 L' D2 U2 R U2 L2 D2 R' U2 F D U L2 F' U' L R2 B2 
15. 22.30 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 F U' F' R F U2 B L2 U 
16. 22.09 D' U2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 D L2 R2 B' D B' L U2 R D R' F L2 
17. 21.24 F' L2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 B U' B2 F2 R D2 U F' R' 
18. 21.52 B2 U R2 D B2 U F2 U2 F2 U R2 L U' B L' R' F' U R2 F2 
19. 18.50 B2 F2 L' D2 R B2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 R D B' L2 F D' U L F' 
20. 22.12 U' B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F' U' L2 D2 B2 L' D' U2 R 
21. 25.15 F' D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 L B2 D2 F2 D' L U' B2 R2 B L2 D' 
22. 23.59 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 D U' R2 B' L' U2 L2 B' U' F' R U L' 
23. 22.22 F U2 B U2 B' L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U R' B' L U B D' B F L 
24. 25.33 U2 R B U' R' L D' L B' R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 D F2 
25. 22.04 L2 D L2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 F D' B U L U2 L' D B2 
26. 22.17 D2 F2 L B2 R' D2 R2 U2 L2 R' F2 B U2 B L2 B L U 
27. 25.05 D L' D2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F D B2 R F' L2 F 
28. 24.04 L R2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L' F U2 R' F' L' B2 F' D' 
29. 22.73 B D B' D' B2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 D F2 D' R2 B D' L B F2 U2 L 
30. 19.90 D' B' F2 D2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 L D U' 
31. (16.89) L' U2 D' B U2 L2 F R U D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D' F' 
32. (28.68) L' R' B2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 R U' R B2 U' F' U2 R' F' D 
33. 23.70 F' B' D' L2 U B' D2 L' D B2 U' L2 U2 D' F2 D L2 F2 L2 U' B 
34. 22.82 D2 F B' U R' U' B D2 R L2 B2 L F2 R B2 D2 L F2 L D' B' 
35. 20.51 U B2 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 R2 U' F2 U2 B' D2 R' F' D R D B D 
36. 21.11 R L' U' R F' D L2 B' L2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 L F2 B2 D2 R D 
37. 21.64 U L' R2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R B2 R' B' D' B L F2 U2 L2 U2 
38. 24.84 R' B U F2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 F R' B2 R' B' R' F2 
39. 22.78 U D2 L F' R' F' U B' F2 U F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D B2 U2 
40. 21.82 B' U B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 R F R2 D' U L2 B2 D2 B 
41. 21.16 B2 U' R2 U F2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 U' B U L' F R F L' F2 L' B 
42. 24.60 F' B L' U' B' U2 F' R' L2 F' D2 R2 F R2 U2 B' R2 F L2 B U' 
43. 22.35 F2 D2 L' B2 L R B2 F2 R2 F2 U' R D' B2 F D' U2 L F' 
44. 22.46 L F D F U2 L2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' D L D2 L F R D 
45. 22.02 B' U2 R' U' L U' B2 D F2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R U2 L' U2 B' 
46. 21.26 D B2 L2 R2 B' U2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 B D' L' D' F' D' B' F' R' B' 
47. 23.74 B' U2 L2 D B2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 B' L' R U' F' D2 L 
48. 22.45 B' D2 L' B2 D' F' D' B D2 F' B2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 
49. (26.25) D2 L U F2 B2 D' R D' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 F D2 F' U2 
50. 22.93 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B F' R U B2 U' L F' U' R2 
51. 25.18 B R2 D F2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' F2 D2 U F' D F' 
52. 23.77 U F L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L F' D2 F' R' F L2 
53. 21.03 U' F U2 L' F2 U' R D R2 F2 R U2 D2 L F2 L' D2 B2 L B2 
54. (16.28) L2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 L R' F2 R B2 F2 U B' L' F2 R2 F D' 
55. 21.61 U2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 R' D F' R' F' D B2 D' B' R' 
56. (14.67) F U R' L2 F R2 U' L D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U R 
57. 23.21 D L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' U' F L R2 B2 L U' B U2 L' 
58. 21.22 F' R U B R L U L' D' R2 F2 D F2 B2 D' R2 L2 D R 
59. 22.25 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L' B2 U R F' L F' D U' 
60. 20.54 U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B' U2 F L' B' F2 D2 R' U' 
61. (17.70) R U2 R' U F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L' F' L2 R U2 F L' 
62. 22.63 R2 U B2 L U F' D2 R' L2 D' R2 U2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L2 R 
63. 23.32 L B' F2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B R2 U' L' B2 R B 
64. 19.84 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R B' U R U L' F' U2 R2 
65. 23.35 B' U2 L2 F R2 B2 R2 F R2 F R2 F2 R F2 D2 F R2 D' F' R2 U 
66. 21.97 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' F R' D L' D U F2 R2 F 
67. 20.81 D R2 D B2 U B2 F2 D F2 L2 R' U F' L' F' L R' B' L' U 
68. 23.38 D2 R B' D' L U F' D L2 D2 F' R2 F' B2 U2 F' U2 R2 L2 D2 L' 
69. 22.33 B' L D R2 B' D2 R B2 L B L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' D2 L2 
70. 23.23 R F' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L' D R2 U2 F' U2 L' 
71. 22.42 R' B R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' L' U' L2 R B' R2 U 
72. 23.35 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 L D2 F2 L2 R' B2 R' D B2 F R' B2 D' U B2 R 
73. 19.47 R' D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 B L2 B F R U R U' L' B2 D' L' 
74. 21.08 F2 L B2 D2 L D2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' F' D2 U' F' D' L B R' B' 
75. 20.04 D' B U' L2 D B2 D L2 U' B2 D' B' D R F2 U R' D' R' 
76. 21.73 U B2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F U' L' D2 L B2 D2 R' B 
77. (26.43) R B R D2 R D2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 D R F' U2 F 
78. 20.84 F' B2 D B' U' D2 R' B' U' L2 B' D2 L2 B L2 U2 B U2 B U2 F2 
79. 24.31 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 L B2 L R2 F' U B D F R2 F U' B2 
80. 21.18 F' D2 L2 B' U2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 F D2 R' U' F2 R' U B' U R' 
81. 21.28 U' D2 L2 F U2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U' B' U' L' F D' L' 
82. 21.92 U2 B L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 L B' L' F' L' F' D' 
83. 24.14 D L2 B' R2 F U2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' D2 U' F' L' U B' D' 
84. 22.44 D R B2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 R F' D U B U2 R' F U2 
85. 20.64 1: R2 D' L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' U' L B2 U' B' D B2 L' F' R2 U 
86. 20.72 2: B2 L B2 R' B2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 R B2 D R2 B' F' R D F L2 U2 
87. 23.01 3: R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F D2 F' D2 B' D2 L' D B D2 U' R U R2 U2 
88. 22.60 4: R2 D L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U R' D2 U' B U2 L2 D' F' U2 
89. 21.12 L2 U D2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F' L F2 D R' B D2 L 
90. 24.46 L F2 L2 U2 R D2 L B2 L' U2 L2 F2 D' F' U' R' B R2 D R2 B2 
91. 20.34 B2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U2 R' D R' D2 R F' L' D' L 
92. 21.81 D R U2 B2 L F2 R' U2 B2 R D2 R' D B L' B U2 B' R2 D 
93. 21.67 D2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' B2 L2 B L D' L R D' L' F' L2 
94. 22.58 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L B' U R' D' B U L' U F' 
95. 21.49 F' U2 B R2 B2 F' L2 D2 R2 F' R2 D' F' R2 U2 F' R' F2 D' U' B' 
96. (17.69) B2 R' F' R' F' L F' R U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 D R' 
97. 23.63 R2 B2 R' U2 R B2 L' F2 L U2 B2 F' D R' F' L' F' U R' B2 
98. 20.21 F2 B R D' R' D' L F R D2 R' U2 F2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 L B2 
99. 22.40 F D2 U2 B R2 U2 B' F D2 L2 F U' L' F' U B D2 B2 D B' 
100. 19.53 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 B' D' B2 R2 B L F' R' F





Spoiler: Ao25



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-05-08
avg of 25: 21.57

Time List:
1. (16.28) L2 B' D2 U2 F2 D2 L R' F2 R B2 F2 U B' L' F2 R2 F D' 
2. 21.61 U2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 R' D F' R' F' D B2 D' B' R' 
3. (14.67) F U R' L2 F R2 U' L D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U R 
4. 23.21 D L2 D B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' U' F L R2 B2 L U' B U2 L' 
5. 21.22 F' R U B R L U L' D' R2 F2 D F2 B2 D' R2 L2 D R 
6. 22.25 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L' B2 U R F' L F' D U' 
7. 20.54 U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B' U2 F L' B' F2 D2 R' U' 
8. 17.70 R U2 R' U F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L' F' L2 R U2 F L' 
9. 22.63 R2 U B2 L U F' D2 R' L2 D' R2 U2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L2 R 
10. 23.32 L B' F2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B R2 U' L' B2 R B 
11. 19.84 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R B' U R U L' F' U2 R2 
12. 23.35 B' U2 L2 F R2 B2 R2 F R2 F R2 F2 R F2 D2 F R2 D' F' R2 U 
13. 21.97 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' F R' D L' D U F2 R2 F 
14. 20.81 D R2 D B2 U B2 F2 D F2 L2 R' U F' L' F' L R' B' L' U 
15. (23.38) D2 R B' D' L U F' D L2 D2 F' R2 F' B2 U2 F' U2 R2 L2 D2 L' 
16. 22.33 B' L D R2 B' D2 R B2 L B L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' D2 L2 
17. 23.23 R F' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L' D R2 U2 F' U2 L' 
18. 22.42 R' B R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' L' U' L2 R B' R2 U 
19. 23.35 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 L D2 F2 L2 R' B2 R' D B2 F R' B2 D' U B2 R 
20. 19.47 R' D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 B L2 B F R U R U' L' B2 D' L' 
21. 21.08 F2 L B2 D2 L D2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' F' D2 U' F' D' L B R' B' 
22. 20.04 D' B U' L2 D B2 D L2 U' B2 D' B' D R F2 U R' D' R' 
23. 21.73 U B2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F U' L' D2 L B2 D2 R' B 
24. (26.43) R B R D2 R D2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 D R F' U2 F 
25. 20.84 F' B2 D B' U' D2 R' B' U' L2 B' D2 L2 B L2 U2 B U2 B U2 F2



Also, I'm trying to become CN.


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 12, 2021)

The YuPo finally arrived!!!! @BenChristman1 I'll PM you the Ao12 later today. Also, add me to the 2x2 ladder tournament.


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 14, 2021)

I switched to CubeDesk from CStimer.
It's so cool!!!


----------



## Cuberstache (May 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I switched to CubeDesk from CStimer.
> It's so cool!!!


What about it is better? From what I see, they're basically the same.


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 15, 2021)

CuberStache said:


> What about it is better? From what I see, they're basically the same.


inbuilt ZBLL trainer, login stuff which helps if you cube on more than 1 device and it also has a cool UI.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (May 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I switched to CubeDesk from CStimer.
> It's so cool!!!


How exactly do I sign up? It asks for an invite code from Discord, and well, I'm too young for Discord.


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 15, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> How exactly do I sign up? It asks for an invite code from Discord, and well, I'm too young for Discord.


Ig if you wait for a few months, you'll get a fully free version which doesn't need an invite code. Right @kashg?


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 17, 2021)

Updates:
3x3:
Ao5 PB of 18.14
Ao12 PB of 20.20 (lol)
Ao100 is at 21.71 and dropping

2x2:
Ao5 PB of 4.0x
Ao12 PB of 4.7x
Ao100 is at 5.17 and dropping
@BenChristman1 thanks for the critique. I started to predict OLL for easy scrambles. It does take more than 15s but my times have dropped by half a second!!


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Updates:
> 3x3:
> Ao5 PB of 18.14
> Ao12 PB of 20.20 (lol)
> ...


Glad that it helped! I hope your times keep dropping that fast!


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Glad that it helped! I hope your times keep dropping that fast!


Thanks again!! If it goes on like this, I might even become sub 5 in a couple of days.


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 28, 2021)

I was a bit inactive for the past few days but that was due to some pending school work and tests. Hopefully, I've sorted it out and it's back to grind and algs again!!

That being said, here are some updates:
3x3: 21.23 ao100
OH: switched back to Mehta because I'm sub 1 with it and LEOR is frustrating. I'll learn YruRU when @CuberStache makes an updated tutorial.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I'll learn YruRU when @CuberStache makes an updated tutorial.


You really gotta pressure me like that huh?


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 30, 2021)

Clean and lube your cube everyday:

Generated By csTimer on 2021-05-30
avg of 5: 18.60

Time List:
1. 18.13 B2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 B' D' R' D R2 D' L D B 
2. (16.72) F' B2 L' U' L U2 R' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 F' D 
3. (20.76) R' D' B' L2 B F D2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 L' R' B' U B2 R D' 
4. 18.67 L' U B2 R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F' R D R' U' F2 R F2 
5. 19.00 D R F2 B' R' D2 F' D U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F L2

PB2 Ao5


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 30, 2021)

what the heck!!

Generated By csTimer on 2021-05-30
avg of 12: 19.86

Time List:
1. 18.13 B2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 B' D' R' D R2 D' L D B
2. (16.72) F' B2 L' U' L U2 R' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 F' D
3. 20.76 R' D' B' L2 B F D2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 L' R' B' U B2 R D'
4. 18.67 L' U B2 R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F' R D R' U' F2 R F2
5. 19.00 D R F2 B' R' D2 F' D U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 F L2
6. 21.97 D2 B2 R B2 L U2 L2 D2 L' R D' U' B L' U' L' R' D' U2
7. 20.09 B' U' B' D R2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 F' R' U2 L R2 U R2
8. 19.05 D F D2 F2 D' R B D2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 B' R2
9. 18.96 L B' U2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L D2 B' U' B' D2 R' U R'
10. (23.35) F' U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 R' D2 U B' D R' B2 F R D
11. 20.88 D L2 D2 U2 L B2 R U2 L2 U2 R' D2 R' U' L D' U' F L2 F'
12. 21.07 L D2 R' B2 L R2 U2 L B2 R' D B U L D' F2 L F U


Also 20.83 ao100


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 1, 2021)

=19.26 PB Ao12

(20.80) 20.55 18.91 15.53 (15.04)
=18.33 PB2 Ao5 with back to back 15s wtf

also, 20.64 Ao100 and 4.95 2x2 ao100 wtf

I'M SUB 5 ON 2x2!!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 6, 2021)

first ever OH sub 30 single, sub 40 ao5, Mehta sub 12 and I'M SUB 20!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 6, 2021)

first sub 4 ao5 in a long time!!!(all of this is with ortega)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 6, 2021)

an update:
So, I'm averaging 19.3, which is ofc better than my CFOP average of 19.5-19.7 after this 3 month grind and man, I'm super burned out. So, I decided that I'll take a break from grinding 3x3 and focus on making quality YT vids, learning algs, OH and 2x2.
Speaking of my YT channel, I'll post all my future YT vids here instead of my YT channel thread since that thread is not gaining any attention.
Anyway, here's a video that I made a few days ago:


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 12, 2021)

Here's a vid that I'm proud of
Thanks to @CuberStache, @Tao Yu and others for participating


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I finished half of L5EP. 2 more 2e2e cases and the 5 cycles are left. Right now, I'm using algdrill.jonatanklosko.com to drill algs. It allows us to create new drills for custom algsets and has a simplistic UI.
> 
> Questions:
> YruRU or LEOR for OH?
> ...


Feels nice to look back at my origins lol. Also, 10th place on single, ao5, ao100 leaderboard, 9th in ao12 yay!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 13, 2021)

I was doing solves. This happened:




=14.65 ao5

OVERALL PB AO5 and FIRST EVER SUB 15 MEHTA AO5 WTF!!

also this happened:



=16.99 ao12 first sub 17 ao12 yay!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 13, 2021)

18.80 ao100 yay!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 13, 2021)

(2x2)
JUST AS MY SD CARD RAN OUT!!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 13, 2021)

wow nice accomplishments! :3


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 25, 2021)

I didn't notice this lol



= 16.60 PB Ao12 from 2 weeks ago

Also 17.76 3x3 ao100, 4.41 2x2 ao100, SUB 45 OH GLOBAL!!!

(I'M SUB 4.5 ON 2x2!!)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 2, 2021)

16 with ZBLL!!!


x2 y //inspection
B2 r U r' R2 L U' L' //FB
R' U u R2 u R //3QB
F' U F U' F R U R' U' F' //EOLE
U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' S' U2 S //TDR
R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R //ZBLL

55 STM / 16.63 = 3.30 TPS


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 4, 2021)

__





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg




anyone who knows any Mehta variant/YruRU is welcome


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 4, 2021)

17.60 average without a 17 from CSUL 14.0 lol.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 20, 2021)

Yo 'sup haven't updated in a while.
btw here are my in-solve PLLs:








In-solve PLL v2


2H CASE,ALG,EXEC TIME Aa,l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2,1.13(fc) Ab,l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R,1.3(nfc) E,x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D',1.9-2(nfc) F,R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R,1.9-2(nfc) Ga,R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D',1.66(fc) Gb,R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R...




docs.google.com





@zzoomer do I need to change some of these?


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 20, 2021)

Change Na Perm that's what a lot of people told me


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 20, 2021)

Gc and Na are algs you should definitely change. Others are mostly fine


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 20, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Gc and Na are algs you should definitely change. Others are mostly fine


I use both RUD or RUF for Gc(AUF purposes). For Na should I use, R F U' R' U R U F' R2 F' R U R U' R' F or inverse?


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I use both RUD or RUF for Gc(AUF purposes).


RUD is decent. RUF is bad. RUuf is the best, but for most people it's difficult. If you want a good alg for headlights on right, use lefty Ga


Cubing Forever said:


> For Na should I use, R F U' R' U R U F' R2 F' R U R U' R' F or inverse?


They're roughly equal. I don't like the inverse as much.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I use both RUD or RUF for Gc(AUF purposes). For Na should I use, R F U' R' U R U F' R2 F' R U R U' R' F or inverse?


Inverse is better for me. Also that Gc Perm that you use (R2 F2) is my favourite G perm


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 22, 2021)

I rlly hate the R2 F2 one, it's too long. Change to the RUD or wide move Gc perm


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 28, 2021)

lol what!! @BenChristman1 what's your PB ao100?
(I don't think I can call myself sub 4 yet tho)

Also, all of them are ortega with a couple of 1 look CLL solves in between


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> View attachment 16469
> View attachment 16470
> View attachment 16471
> 
> ...


My best is only 4.02! Nice job!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 31, 2021)

29/30 = 0.96


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 29/30 = 0.96


It's 30 frames / 30 FPS = 1.00s


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 31, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> It's 30 frames / 30 FPS = 1.00s


oof


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 3, 2021)

good news: had a really nice session yesterday
bad news: my average went up by 0.5 to 18 flat
good news 2: I'm actually improving


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 5, 2021)

Finally switched to YruRU OH. Getting used to it. Averaging around 50.
(Thanks to @CuberStache's help and tutorials ofc)


----------



## LBr (Aug 6, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> View attachment 16469
> View attachment 16470
> View attachment 16471
> 
> ...


WHATTT!! I never get how people can spam so hard on 2x2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 8, 2021)

/* Scramble */
U' L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U B2 F2 L2 D' F' L' D2 R B R2 D F2 R2

/* Solve */
y //inspection
//3-2
U' R' U2 F R2 U2 S' //CPLine
//I could have done U' R' U2 f but whatever
u r' R2 u' r2 //pEO Extension
U2 R2 r U' r' U2 r2 R' U r U2 r' //EOdM
R U2 R2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R' //RB
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U' //2GLL
//52 STM/30.68 = 1.69 TPS

// View at alg.cubing.net



Spammed YruRU solves, got these. YruRU is poggers!!

E: turns out, doing the 4 move CPLine would have lead to a worse solution lol








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 19, 2021)

lol wtf

/* Scramble */
F2 U' R' U R2 F' U L' D' L2 F' U2 F D2 F' R2 F R2 F' U2 B2

/* Solve */
z' //inspection
//1-2 
R S' u R2 u' R u' //CPFB
U2 R r U r' //EOdM
R2 U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' //2-gen spam(yeah I cancelled a lot of stuff lol)
//54 STM/28.74 = 1.87 TPS

// View at alg.cubing.net

first YruRU sub 30 with a crap Z perm


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 25, 2021)

A couple updates:
I switched back to CSTimer from CubeDesk(CubeDesk is a pretty awesome timer tho)

YruRU OH PB Ao5:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-25
avg of 5: 42.19

Time List:
1. (33.30) B U L B2 U D F2 U L' B R2 U2 F2 R2 F L2 B' L2 U2
2. 41.76 U B F2 R D2 U2 B2 L U2 L F2 R U2 L D' B' U B2 L D L2
3. 42.52 F L' B' D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U2 B L' D L' U2 L2 B' F2
4. (45.77) L D' B R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' D2 U' B2 F2 R' B2 L' F2
5. 42.29 R2 U2 F' U2 B L2 F2 U2 B' L2 F D2 U F U' L F2 R' D2 U B'

Nice zoomer Mehta single:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-25
single: 14.60

Time List:
1. 14.60 B' D L2 U F R D2 L' D R2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 F' L2 B R2 L2

F2 R U' R B' //FB
R2 u' R u' R2 U' R //belt
U2 S' U S //EOLE
U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 //TDR
U' R' F' r U R U' r' F //COLL
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U2 //EPLL

Also switched to the S move F perm @zzoomer


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> A couple updates:
> I switched back to CSTimer from CubeDesk(CubeDesk is a pretty awesome timer tho)


Why did you switch?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 26, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Why did you switch?


I switched to cubedesk from cstimer because it looked cool. I switched back to cstimer because the CubeDesk UI looks gloomy and gives a negative vibe nowadays.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 20, 2021)

Yo long time since I posted here but I learnt 12 more ZBLLs(the U diag set) in 2 hours today. I now know 142 ZBLLs!!


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Yo long time since I posted here but I learnt 12 more ZBLLs(the U diag set) in 2 hours today. I now know 142 ZBLLs!!


Wow, what an accomplishment!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 8, 2021)

lmao I almost forgot that this thread existed. I'm enjoying 15 puzzle on slidysim. Also, I got a PB 15 puzzle ao5 just now:


Nothing much is happening on the 3x3 side of things tho. Still derusting after the month's break and getting used to DCAL recog


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 8, 2021)

new vid out(they're bad solves don't mind pls)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 8, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-08
single: 13.33

Time List:
1. 13.33 D L' U2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 L' F' L R' B R' B'

x2
D' R' D' L R U' R' U' L' U L D' //FB
U' R U u' R' u' R //3QB
F' U F U' S' U S //EOLE
U' R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' //TDR
D' F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F2 //ZBLL

cool single, cool number.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 10, 2021)

wow I never thought I'd get this amazing average and single on cam!!
(I rolled the ao5 to 14.824 later)


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> wow I never thought I'd get this amazing average and single on cam!!
> (I rolled the ao5 to 14.824 later)


PB?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 10, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> PB?


yes


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> wow I never thought I'd get this amazing average and single on cam!!
> (I rolled the ao5 to 14.824 later)


What’s the website/app?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 10, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> What’s the website/app?


slidysim


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 12, 2021)

ok wow I'm finally getting good solves with ZBLL
(just got a 17 with ZBLL in the weekly lol)
and I'm averaging around 18 now


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 18, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-18
avg of 50: 42.99

Time List:
1. 52.31 D L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 R D R2 F' L2 R' B
2. 47.04 F' D' F2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D L' B' D2 B' R2 U B' D2
3. 46.02 B2 D F2 L2 D L2 U L2 R2 B2 D' R D2 F D' R B' L2 D' L' U'
4. 43.51 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 B U2 B' R2 L F L2 U R B2 U' R2 D' L
5. 47.50 B U' D L U2 R2 B L2 B' R2 F2 R2 U F2 B2 D B2 D' R2
6. 47.24 R U D2 F U R' L' D B2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F D2 F L
7. (53.02) L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D' U F2 R D2 R' U B' F2 U2 F R'
8. 48.59 R F2 L2 U F2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' R' B F' D B' L' R2 D'
9. (55.69) F2 D R2 U2 B D2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 B' D B R B2 F R2 D
10. 42.87 U' F D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 R F R F2 L' D2 U B'
11. 44.47 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 F' U F' D' F' R' B' F2 D2 B'
12. 40.35 D L D' B D2 U2 B' L2 D2 R2 F R2 F R2 L' B2 D' L U' B' D'
13. 46.14 B2 U' L U F' D' L D' L R2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 F U2 F D2 B
14. 44.23 F2 D B2 U L' B D' F D R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2
15. 37.76 U2 R D2 U2 R B2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L2 D' L D F' R' U L2 B'
16. 37.07 L B2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L F' D' B2 U2 B2 L'
17. (54.62) U2 F2 U2 B L2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' R' D B' L2 F2 U L' D2 L2 F2
18. 38.96 R' F2 D' R2 B' U' R U' F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 D2 B
19. 42.04 F2 L R2 F' R2 F L2 D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 F' R' B' D2 U F2 R2 F2
20. 44.31 L' U2 D B D2 L' U' B R2 B' U2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 L'
21. 36.30 R' B' L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U B' R2 D F2 L' R2 B'
22. 41.57 L2 B2 U R' D2 B' U' F U' F R2 F R2 U2 F' U2 D2 B R2
23. 44.55 L D2 F U2 B' U2 F L2 B' L2 F R2 D R D2 L2 D2 U2 F' L'
24. 37.70 U2 D' R B' L2 F L F2 B2 D F2 U' L2 U' D2 L2 U' L2 B L' F
25. 44.83 D2 L2 D2 F L2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 U B' R' D2 F2 U2 R2 D' R'
26. (30.57) U2 L' U' D F L D2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' B' U2
27. 37.87 B2 D' L2 F2 R' B2 R B2 R B2 U2 R' D U2 R2 B' L2 B L
28. 50.08 B2 L2 B' R2 U2 F R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B U2 L B' F' D' L' U
29. 51.37 F2 L' F U L B' U' R' F' R' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L F2
30. 46.28 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D R' D L R' F' R B L' D2 L'
31. 44.14 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L F2 L' B2 F2 R2 B L F2 U' F D L F D'
32. 34.69 D2 R2 L D F' R' B2 L2 D F D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 B'
33. 41.07 U2 F B' D F B2 L' B F2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 U'
34. 37.52 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 R' F2 R' D F' D' U B D'
35. 39.93 U L B2 U2 B D2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 B U F' U B' D L' U2 B
36. 48.88 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D' B' L2 R F L' U B R2
37. 47.47 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U' L B2 U' B F' R' F' R'
38. 48.78 U2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 R' B2 D2 F' L' F L2 R D' F' R'
39. 43.24 D' L F L2 F L2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' U R' B F' L' R'
40. 46.68 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U R F2 D L2 F D' U2 F' R2
41. (34.11) B2 D' F' B2 L U2 D B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 F R2 B2 L2 D R
42. 48.30 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 R' U2 R B' F' U' B' R2 B2 L'
43. 41.91 L D' F2 U B2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 B' D B' U' R' D F2
44. 36.08 L2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 L' R2 D2 R' F' R2 D' B F' D U B F'
45. 38.62 U' L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' L D' L U2 B' R U' L' D'
46. 34.98 F' L2 F' L2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B' D B F2 D' L' B U F2 D'
47. 45.11 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U R' B' F D2 R2 D' L' U2 L U'
48. (32.73) L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' U2 B2 D2 R D' R B'
49. 35.84 D' L F R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B L' U2 R B D2 F2 R
50. 37.42 U L F2 D' F U' R2 D U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L U2 L' F'

OH PB ao50 iirc

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-18
avg of 5: 36.08

Time List:
1. 34.98 F' L2 F' L2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B' D B F2 D' L' B U F2 D'
2. (45.11) D' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U R' B' F D2 R2 D' L' U2 L U'
3. (32.73) L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' U2 B2 D2 R D' R B'
4. 35.84 D' L F R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B L' U2 R B D2 F2 R
5. 37.42 U L F2 D' F U' R2 D U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L U2 L' F'

PB3 or PB4 ao5

Also I'm OSing between CP-First Mehta and normal Mehta and it's yielding good results


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 18, 2021)

when the ao5=ao12

also I'm having an epic 2H run now


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 18, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-18
single: 12.17

Time List:
1. 12.17 U2 F2 L R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L R2 U2 D' L2 B2 U R' F' L2 R' B2



1217 - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


bruh why are my 12s high TPS and 14s low TPS??


----------



## fortissim2 (Oct 18, 2021)

You should try buying a real-life 15 puzzle (or make your own like I did), it's a lot more enjoyable in my opinion.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 19, 2021)

fortissim2 said:


> You should try buying a real-life 15 puzzle (or make your own like I did), it's a lot more enjoyable in my opinion.


I actually had one but it broke lol.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 19, 2021)

Forgot to post this yesterday lol

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-19
avg of 5: 16.21

Time List:
1. (15.50) U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 D' F2 R F' D2 B D U R' U2 B2
2. 15.72 D' L' R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 L R' B' L' B' F' U'
3. 17.29 D' F D2 F2 U R B' D2 R B2 L' D2 R D2 R2 U2 B L'
4. (18.66) R' B' R' U' B2 R' D' F' D' F D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 D2
5. 15.63 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F' D L2 B2 U R B' L D'

first sub 17 ao5 in a long time

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-19
avg of 12: 17.22

Time List:
1. 15.50 U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 D' F2 R F' D2 B D U R' U2 B2
2. 15.72 D' L' R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 L R' B' L' B' F' U'
3. 17.29 D' F D2 F2 U R B' D2 R B2 L' D2 R D2 R2 U2 B L'
4. 18.66 R' B' R' U' B2 R' D' F' D' F D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 D2
5. 15.63 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F' D L2 B2 U R B' L D'
6. 18.26 D B2 L2 U B2 D' U' L2 D B2 F2 L2 B' R' D2 R U B' F L2 B'
7. 18.75 F2 R2 U2 B U2 B U2 R2 B L2 U2 L B2 D' B2 D L' R D' U
8. 17.29 F B R' B2 U' R2 D R F B2 U2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2
9. 16.00 F L2 U2 F D2 F' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L' B' D R F D' R F D'
10. (19.64) F' U R' F D B R F' D' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 R2
11. 19.09 U' L D' B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U L B' U' R' U2 F L' B2
12. (14.34) D' B L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U' B R' U F L F

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-19
avg of 25: 17.87

Time List:
1. 18.26 B2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 B' D2 U L2 U' B R' B R'
2. 17.10 L' D2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L' B2 F R2 B D2 L' B
3. (19.93) R' U L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' F2 R2 U2 B F R F2 D U' L B' D L2
4. (21.07) D2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B D B' L D' R B2 F2 D' U2
5. 15.50 U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 D' F2 R F' D2 B D U R' U2 B2
6. 15.72 D' L' R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 L R' B' L' B' F' U'
7. 17.29 D' F D2 F2 U R B' D2 R B2 L' D2 R D2 R2 U2 B L'
8. 18.66 R' B' R' U' B2 R' D' F' D' F D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 D2
9. 15.63 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F' D L2 B2 U R B' L D'
10. 18.26 D B2 L2 U B2 D' U' L2 D B2 F2 L2 B' R' D2 R U B' F L2 B'
11. 18.75 F2 R2 U2 B U2 B U2 R2 B L2 U2 L B2 D' B2 D L' R D' U
12. 17.29 F B R' B2 U' R2 D R F B2 U2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2
13. 16.00 F L2 U2 F D2 F' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L' B' D R F D' R F D'
14. 19.64 F' U R' F D B R F' D' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 R2
15. 19.09 U' L D' B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U L B' U' R' U2 F L' B2
16. (14.34) D' B L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U' B R' U F L F
17. 18.84 R B' R2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 D2 F' L B2 L' B2 D2 F' L2
18. 18.92 D' F' U2 F2 D2 R U2 R2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' D' F' D' L F' U R2
19. (12.17) U2 F2 L R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L R2 U2 D' L2 B2 U R' F' L2 R' B2
20. 19.18 D L' U' R2 D B R L2 D R2 B L2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 B U2 F
21. 19.31 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D U2 R2 D' L D B U2 F' U' B F2 L
22. 19.11 D' R' U' R2 D2 F' L U F' U2 B2 U R2 U B2 D2 R2 D R2 U
23. 17.24 R L U' D2 B U' D2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2
24. 16.46 B2 D L B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L' R2 U2 F' U' R B F' D L' F'
25. 18.98 D' R' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D R' D' B' U B' L2 F2

cool I'm slowly getting back at my peak global

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-19
avg of 12: 37.31

Time List:
1. 36.08 L2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 L' R2 D2 R' F' R2 D' B F' D U B F'
2. 38.62 U' L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' L D' L U2 B' R U' L' D'
3. 34.98 F' L2 F' L2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B' D B F2 D' L' B U F2 D'
4. (45.11) D' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U R' B' F D2 R2 D' L' U2 L U'
5. (32.73) L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' U2 B2 D2 R D' R B'
6. 35.84 D' L F R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B L' U2 R B D2 F2 R
7. 37.42 U L F2 D' F U' R2 D U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L U2 L' F'
8. 43.90 F L2 F D2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 F L' R F' D2 R U' L2 D2 R' B2
9. 34.82 D R2 U L F' D2 L D B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 D' F' R2
10. 39.09 D B2 R F' U2 F R2 D2 B R2 F R2 U2 F' U' F' U2 R' U L2 R2
11. 34.60 D B D2 B L2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 B U R2 D L' F2 R2 F' D'
12. 37.70 F D2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' D' B' L' B2 R' D R2 D U2

pretty sure this is OH PB ao12

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-19
avg of 25: 39.79

Time List:
1. 34.69 D2 R2 L D F' R' B2 L2 D F D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 B'
2. 41.07 U2 F B' D F B2 L' B F2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 U'
3. 37.52 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 R' F2 R' D F' D' U B D'
4. 39.93 U L B2 U2 B D2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 B U F' U B' D L' U2 B
5. (48.88) L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D' B' L2 R F L' U B R2
6. 47.47 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U' L B2 U' B F' R' F' R'
7. (48.78) U2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 R' B2 D2 F' L' F L2 R D' F' R'
8. 43.24 D' L F L2 F L2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' U R' B F' L' R'
9. 46.68 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U R F2 D L2 F D' U2 F' R2
10. (34.11) B2 D' F' B2 L U2 D B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 F R2 B2 L2 D R
11. 48.30 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 R' U2 R B' F' U' B' R2 B2 L'
12. 41.91 L D' F2 U B2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 B' D B' U' R' D F2
13. 36.08 L2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 L' R2 D2 R' F' R2 D' B F' D U B F'
14. 38.62 U' L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' L D' L U2 B' R U' L' D'
15. 34.98 F' L2 F' L2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B' D B F2 D' L' B U F2 D'
16. 45.11 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U R' B' F D2 R2 D' L' U2 L U'
17. (32.73) L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' U2 B2 D2 R D' R B'
18. 35.84 D' L F R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B L' U2 R B D2 F2 R
19. 37.42 U L F2 D' F U' R2 D U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L U2 L' F'
20. 43.90 F L2 F D2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 F L' R F' D2 R U' L2 D2 R' B2
21. 34.82 D R2 U L F' D2 L D B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 D' F' R2
22. 39.09 D B2 R F' U2 F R2 D2 B R2 F R2 U2 F' U' F' U2 R' U L2 R2
23. 34.60 D B D2 B L2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 B U R2 D L' F2 R2 F' D'
24. 37.70 F D2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' D' B' L' B2 R' D R2 D U2
25. 36.63 D' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L D' L U' L2 B' U' F' D B'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-19
avg of 50: 41.70

Time List:
1. (53.02) L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D' U F2 R D2 R' U B' F2 U2 F R'
2. 48.59 R F2 L2 U F2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' R' B F' D B' L' R2 D'
3. (55.69) F2 D R2 U2 B D2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 B' D B R B2 F R2 D
4. 42.87 U' F D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 R F R F2 L' D2 U B'
5. 44.47 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 F' U F' D' F' R' B' F2 D2 B'
6. 40.35 D L D' B D2 U2 B' L2 D2 R2 F R2 F R2 L' B2 D' L U' B' D'
7. 46.14 B2 U' L U F' D' L D' L R2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 F U2 F D2 B
8. 44.23 F2 D B2 U L' B D' F D R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2
9. 37.76 U2 R D2 U2 R B2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L2 D' L D F' R' U L2 B'
10. 37.07 L B2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L F' D' B2 U2 B2 L'
11. (54.62) U2 F2 U2 B L2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' R' D B' L2 F2 U L' D2 L2 F2
12. 38.96 R' F2 D' R2 B' U' R U' F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 D2 B
13. 42.04 F2 L R2 F' R2 F L2 D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 F' R' B' D2 U F2 R2 F2
14. 44.31 L' U2 D B D2 L' U' B R2 B' U2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 L'
15. 36.30 R' B' L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U B' R2 D F2 L' R2 B'
16. 41.57 L2 B2 U R' D2 B' U' F U' F R2 F R2 U2 F' U2 D2 B R2
17. 44.55 L D2 F U2 B' U2 F L2 B' L2 F R2 D R D2 L2 D2 U2 F' L'
18. 37.70 U2 D' R B' L2 F L F2 B2 D F2 U' L2 U' D2 L2 U' L2 B L' F
19. 44.83 D2 L2 D2 F L2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 U B' R' D2 F2 U2 R2 D' R'
20. (30.57) U2 L' U' D F L D2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' B' U2
21. 37.87 B2 D' L2 F2 R' B2 R B2 R B2 U2 R' D U2 R2 B' L2 B L
22. 50.08 B2 L2 B' R2 U2 F R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B U2 L B' F' D' L' U
23. 51.37 F2 L' F U L B' U' R' F' R' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L F2
24. 46.28 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D R' D L R' F' R B L' D2 L'
25. 44.14 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L F2 L' B2 F2 R2 B L F2 U' F D L F D'
26. 34.69 D2 R2 L D F' R' B2 L2 D F D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 B'
27. 41.07 U2 F B' D F B2 L' B F2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 U'
28. 37.52 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 R' F2 R' D F' D' U B D'
29. 39.93 U L B2 U2 B D2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 B U F' U B' D L' U2 B
30. 48.88 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D' B' L2 R F L' U B R2
31. 47.47 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U' L B2 U' B F' R' F' R'
32. 48.78 U2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 R' B2 D2 F' L' F L2 R D' F' R'
33. 43.24 D' L F L2 F L2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' U R' B F' L' R'
34. 46.68 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U R F2 D L2 F D' U2 F' R2
35. (34.11) B2 D' F' B2 L U2 D B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 F R2 B2 L2 D R
36. 48.30 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 R' U2 R B' F' U' B' R2 B2 L'
37. 41.91 L D' F2 U B2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 B' D B' U' R' D F2
38. 36.08 L2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 L' R2 D2 R' F' R2 D' B F' D U B F'
39. 38.62 U' L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' L D' L U2 B' R U' L' D'
40. 34.98 F' L2 F' L2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B' D B F2 D' L' B U F2 D'
41. 45.11 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U R' B' F D2 R2 D' L' U2 L U'
42. (32.73) L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' U2 B2 D2 R D' R B'
43. 35.84 D' L F R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B L' U2 R B D2 F2 R
44. 37.42 U L F2 D' F U' R2 D U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L U2 L' F'
45. 43.90 F L2 F D2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 F L' R F' D2 R U' L2 D2 R' B2
46. 34.82 D R2 U L F' D2 L D B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 D' F' R2
47. 39.09 D B2 R F' U2 F R2 D2 B R2 F R2 U2 F' U' F' U2 R' U L2 R2
48. 34.60 D B D2 B L2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 B U R2 D L' F2 R2 F' D'
49. 37.70 F D2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' D' B' L' B2 R' D R2 D U2
50. 36.63 D' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L D' L U' L2 B' U' F' D B'

Yooo feels good to have those PBs coming in fazt again!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 20, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-20
avg of 50: 18.13

Time List:
1. 15.50 U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 D' F2 R F' D2 B D U R' U2 B2
2. 15.72 D' L' R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 L R' B' L' B' F' U'
3. 17.29 D' F D2 F2 U R B' D2 R B2 L' D2 R D2 R2 U2 B L'
4. 18.66 R' B' R' U' B2 R' D' F' D' F D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 D2
5. 15.63 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F' D L2 B2 U R B' L D'
6. 18.26 D B2 L2 U B2 D' U' L2 D B2 F2 L2 B' R' D2 R U B' F L2 B'
7. 18.75 F2 R2 U2 B U2 B U2 R2 B L2 U2 L B2 D' B2 D L' R D' U
8. 17.29 F B R' B2 U' R2 D R F B2 U2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2
9. 16.00 F L2 U2 F D2 F' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L' B' D R F D' R F D'
10. 19.64 F' U R' F D B R F' D' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 R2
11. 19.09 U' L D' B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U L B' U' R' U2 F L' B2
12. (14.34) D' B L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U' B R' U F L F
13. 18.84 R B' R2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 D2 F' L B2 L' B2 D2 F' L2
14. 18.92 D' F' U2 F2 D2 R U2 R2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' D' F' D' L F' U R2
15. (12.17) U2 F2 L R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L R2 U2 D' L2 B2 U R' F' L2 R' B2
16. 19.18 D L' U' R2 D B R L2 D R2 B L2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 B U2 F
17. 19.31 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D U2 R2 D' L D B U2 F' U' B F2 L
18. 19.11 D' R' U' R2 D2 F' L U F' U2 B2 U R2 U B2 D2 R2 D R2 U
19. 17.24 R L U' D2 B U' D2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2
20. 16.46 B2 D L B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L' R2 U2 F' U' R B F' D L' F'
21. 18.98 D' R' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D R' D' B' U B' L2 F2
22. 20.00 F2 L' R2 F2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 B2 R2 B' D2 F R D U2 B' F
23. (20.51) R' U' L' D B2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 D' U' B2 U' L' B L' F2 R D2 R'
24. 17.04 B L2 F U R U2 R B U B2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 R2
25. 17.85 F L2 D2 F' D2 B U2 B U2 B R D2 L D B L2 B U L'
26. 19.87 D2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 B R2 B' F2 R2 F2 R' B2 R B D R D
27. 16.77 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 D2 F U2 L D' B L U' F2
28. 19.27 R D2 R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F D2 F D2 L' F2 D F2 R B U2 L2 D
29. 19.37 B L2 R2 D F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L' B F L2 D' L' F L'
30. 19.32 U R B L2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 B L2 F' R B2 L2 D
31. (20.62) L B2 L U2 R F2 L B2 U2 L F2 U F' D' U' F2 R' B F L B2
32. 18.25 U' F' D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 D B2 D2 L2 F' L' D2 R2 D L D2
33. 17.41 R' B R2 B D2 B' F' L2 F2 R2 D' B U2 R F D' R D'
34. 19.20 L' D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D L2 F' R2 D2 F' R F2 L2 D
35. (14.63) R' U F' B2 U R B' L2 U D2 B2 R' U2 L D2 L' D2 R2 F2
36. 19.11 D L2 R2 B' R2 B' F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F L D' B F L U' L R2 D2
37. 19.95 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F L2 R F L U2 F2 R'
38. 16.00 D L2 U F2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L' B U L2 U2 L D2 L B' F'
39. 17.30 F' U B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D F L' U2 L' D R B' F2
40. 17.26 L2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' B R' D2 F R F' U' F2
41. (20.07) R2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 B L F D B F R U2 B'
42. 18.95 R2 U F2 B U2 L2 D' B L' B2 U' D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 B2
43. 19.12 R L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U L2 F' U L' F U F R F
44. 18.40 B R L F U B2 R B U2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D F2 U F
45. 17.97 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U B2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L' D B' U2 R F2 D B2 D2
46. 17.79 U L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U F' R' D2 F U L' U L2 F'
47. 18.06 R2 U L' U2 L' U2 B2 D2 L' F2 R U2 L2 D' U R2 B' R' U2 F
48. 17.29 D2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 F D2 F L2 U2 R U2 R F2 D' L2 B' R2 D
49. 16.44 U' L F' R B' L2 D' L2 F' R U2 L' D2 L F2 D2 L F2 L2 F2 B2
50. 19.90 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 F' L' B' L' U F D B2 R

getting closer and closer to my peak global.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-20
avg of 50: 40.70

Time List:
1. 40.35 D L D' B D2 U2 B' L2 D2 R2 F R2 F R2 L' B2 D' L U' B' D' 
2. 46.14 B2 U' L U F' D' L D' L R2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 F U2 F D2 B 
3. 44.23 F2 D B2 U L' B D' F D R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 
4. 37.76 U2 R D2 U2 R B2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L2 D' L D F' R' U L2 B' 
5. 37.07 L B2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L F' D' B2 U2 B2 L' 
6. (54.62) U2 F2 U2 B L2 F' R2 F2 R2 F' R' D B' L2 F2 U L' D2 L2 F2 
7. 38.96 R' F2 D' R2 B' U' R U' F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 D2 B 
8. 42.04 F2 L R2 F' R2 F L2 D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 F' R' B' D2 U F2 R2 F2 
9. 44.31 L' U2 D B D2 L' U' B R2 B' U2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 F2 L' 
10. 36.30 R' B' L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U B' R2 D F2 L' R2 B' 
11. 41.57 L2 B2 U R' D2 B' U' F U' F R2 F R2 U2 F' U2 D2 B R2 
12. 44.55 L D2 F U2 B' U2 F L2 B' L2 F R2 D R D2 L2 D2 U2 F' L' 
13. 37.70 U2 D' R B' L2 F L F2 B2 D F2 U' L2 U' D2 L2 U' L2 B L' F 
14. 44.83 D2 L2 D2 F L2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 U B' R' D2 F2 U2 R2 D' R' 
15. (30.57) U2 L' U' D F L D2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' B' U2 
16. 37.87 B2 D' L2 F2 R' B2 R B2 R B2 U2 R' D U2 R2 B' L2 B L 
17. (50.08) B2 L2 B' R2 U2 F R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B U2 L B' F' D' L' U 
18. (51.37) F2 L' F U L B' U' R' F' R' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 
19. 46.28 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D R' D L R' F' R B L' D2 L' 
20. 44.14 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L F2 L' B2 F2 R2 B L F2 U' F D L F D' 
21. 34.69 D2 R2 L D F' R' B2 L2 D F D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 B' 
22. 41.07 U2 F B' D F B2 L' B F2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 U' 
23. 37.52 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 R' F2 R' D F' D' U B D' 
24. 39.93 U L B2 U2 B D2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 B U F' U B' D L' U2 B 
25. 48.88 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D' B' L2 R F L' U B R2 
26. 47.47 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U' L B2 U' B F' R' F' R' 
27. 48.78 U2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 R' B2 D2 F' L' F L2 R D' F' R' 
28. 43.24 D' L F L2 F L2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' U R' B F' L' R' 
29. 46.68 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U R F2 D L2 F D' U2 F' R2 
30. (34.11) B2 D' F' B2 L U2 D B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 F R2 B2 L2 D R 
31. 48.30 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 R' U2 R B' F' U' B' R2 B2 L' 
32. 41.91 L D' F2 U B2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 B' D B' U' R' D F2 
33. 36.08 L2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 L' R2 D2 R' F' R2 D' B F' D U B F' 
34. 38.62 U' L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' L D' L U2 B' R U' L' D' 
35. 34.98 F' L2 F' L2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B' D B F2 D' L' B U F2 D' 
36. 45.11 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U R' B' F D2 R2 D' L' U2 L U' 
37. (32.73) L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' U2 B2 D2 R D' R B' 
38. 35.84 D' L F R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B L' U2 R B D2 F2 R 
39. 37.42 U L F2 D' F U' R2 D U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L U2 L' F' 
40. 43.90 F L2 F D2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 F L' R F' D2 R U' L2 D2 R' B2 
41. 34.82 D R2 U L F' D2 L D B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 D' F' R2 
42. 39.09 D B2 R F' U2 F R2 D2 B R2 F R2 U2 F' U' F' U2 R' U L2 R2 
43. 34.60 D B D2 B L2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 B U R2 D L' F2 R2 F' D' 
44. 37.70 F D2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' D' B' L' B2 R' D R2 D U2 
45. 36.63 D' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L D' L U' L2 B' U' F' D B' 
46. 37.94 F' L' F D' L U' R L2 F' D' R2 D R2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 
47. 34.23 F' D2 F L2 B R2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D L' B' U' F2 R' F 
48. 42.36 L F2 R2 F2 L B2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R F' D L' D2 R B2 F2 L2 F' 
49. 39.61 D2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 L R2 F2 L2 R' U' B' R' D' L B2 L2 B F' L' 
50. 39.39 B' U L' U' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F R' D2 U' L' B' D

inching closer and closer to sub 40 OH!!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 20, 2021)

what is your method for 2H and OH?
and what is your average
(sorry if I didn't read 666 messages but it's quicker to ask)


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 20, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> what is your method for 2H and OH?
> and what is your average
> (sorry if I didn't read 666 messages but it's quicker to ask)


I believe he uses Mehta-CDRLL 2H, and I know he was talking about using a CP first variant of Mehta-CDRLL for 1H. But I'm curious as well.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> I believe he uses Mehta-CDRLL 2H, and I know he was talking about using a CP first variant of Mehta-CDRLL for 1H. But I'm curious as well.


Yeah you're right. For 2H it's just plain Mehta-CDRLL-JTLE OS and for OH, I do CPLine>extend to Mehta FB>continue the rest of the solve normally.


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Yeah you're right. For 2H it's just plain Mehta-CDRLL-JTLE OS and for OH, I do CPLine>extend to Mehta FB>continue the rest of the solve normally.


Why not just do YruRU?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 21, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> Why not just do YruRU?


EOdM is being a pain and I'm faster with CP-First Mehta.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 21, 2021)

I just finished off 3 DCAL sets(6-5, 4-6 and 6-4) which is *27 *algs in a day(PB for most algs in a day!!)
(still could not beat Liam's 40-something in a day lol)


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 21, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> Why not just do YruRU?


Personally, I believe that CP line > belt > EOdM (thereby transposing into Mehta by creating CP+EO ledge) is a stronger continuation than the one proposed in YruRU.

Even without seeing DB, EO recognition after belt is one-lookable because-- for each cubelet-- you only care about which sticker has the U/D color. With the belt solved, case count is drastically reduced, allowing you to make EOdM 95% algorithmic if you so choose.

Once you've transposed in this way, the only continuations that do not destroy CP are:

<RU> DCAL... <RU> CDRLL... L5EP
<RU> TDR... 2GLL


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Once you've transposed in this way, the only continuations that do not destroy CP are:
> 
> <RU> DCAL... <RU> CDRLL... L5EP
> <RU> TDR... 2GLL


but you also have RU 6CO> RU 6CP> RU L5EP, RU 6CO> RU APDR> RU EPLL and RU DCAL> RU JTLE> RU EPLL
(every OS path is possible. The only difference is, 6CO and CDRLL are just 9 and 7 algs respectively and 2GLL is 84 algs)


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> but you also have RU 6CO> RU 6CP> RU L5EP, RU 6CO> RU APDR> RU EPLL and RU DCAL> RU JTLE> RU EPLL
> (every OS path is possible. The only difference is, 6CO and CDRLL are just 9 and 7 algs respectively and 2GLL is 84 algs)


I didn't know this. Specifically that 6CO could be done <RU>. This makes an even stronger argument for Mehta-CP.

Also, I shouldn't have said CDRLL - OCLL is more accurate.

Also, my initial impression would be that the EPLL continuations seem weaker. They do not seem as appealing as they do in Mehta-OS.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Specifically that 6CO could be done <RU>


oh yeah, speaking of this, fully RU 6CO algs can be found here(along with a lot of other stuff that I intend to finish soon)

btw I figured out how to use OBS with youtube:




I'm gonna start streaming soon.
(no twitch because my OBS is being funny with twitch)
(note: If I start streaming I won't be talking much but I'll be using the chat to interact)


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 21, 2021)

How do you feel about the execution speed of triple sune vs. F U' R D' R U' R' D R' U F'? Also, how do you feel about execution speed of CDRLL algs for U2 case vs. any of the COLL algs.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> How do you feel about the execution speed of triple sune vs. F U' R D' R U' R' D R' U F'? Also, how do you feel about execution speed of CDRLL algs for U2 case vs. any of the COLL algs.


1)Triple sune is always better than that.
2)Can you specify a bit more? Is it U2 as in R U D' R U R' U2 D R'?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 21, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> what is your method for 2H and OH?
> and what is your average
> (sorry if I didn't read 666 messages but it's quicker to ask)


1)I've mentioned above
2)right now, mid 18(I think) but my peak was mid-low 17


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 21, 2021)

Like these... That first alg is wrong.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Like these... That first alg is wrong.


oh that case... It's just better to either do JTLE>PLL or insert DR edge>ZBLL(those ZBLLs are pretty great)
but yeah nothing can beat R'<Y perm> R for CDRLL


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> EOdM is being a pain and I'm faster with CP-First Mehta.


Mehta EO while preserving CP seems a lot worse to me. How do you do it?


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 21, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> Mehta EO while preserving CP seems a lot worse to me. How do you do it?


Personally, I solve only 3QB (tracking the last belt edge while I do), and the YruRU triggers usually preserve one of the Redges. I want to say "always" here, but I cannot say for certain that a Redge is always preserved.

Another approach is to influence DR to be a good edge during the belt (i.e., pEO extension), and then you simply have Roux style EO (if dM is not solved) or EOLL (if dM is solved).

However, the simplest way to accomplish this is to use the same triggers you would with L5EO-DF (using S moves instead of M moves). Yes, I realize this is not the most OH-friendly solution, but S/S' moves shouldn't be too bad. (There are no S2 moves.)


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Personally, I solve only 3QB (tracking the last belt edge while I do), and the YruRU triggers usually preserve one of the Redges. I want to say "always" here, but I cannot say for certain that a Redge is always preserved.
> 
> Another approach is to influence DR to be a good edge during the belt (i.e., pEO extension), and then you simply have Roux style EO (if dM is not solved) or EOLL (if dM is solved).
> 
> However, the simplest way to accomplish this is to use the same triggers you would with L5EO-DF (using S moves instead of M moves). Yes, I realize this is not the most OH-friendly solution, but S/S' moves shouldn't be too bad. (There are no S2 moves.)


I think my opinion is that if you're going to be doing M moves, just do Roux. If you want good ergonomics while excluding M move steps, use YruRU.


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 22, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> I think my opinion is that if you're going to be doing M moves, just do Roux. If you want good ergonomics while excluding M move steps, use YruRU.


Then there is the 3QB approach. Put the 3rd belt edge in UR and preserving it is easy using existing YruRU algs.

I personally don't mind M moves in 2H or OH, yet prefer the solving approach of (CP)line > 3QB/belt > (EO)dM > SB to that of Roux.


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Then there is the 3QB approach. Put the 3rd belt edge in UR and preserving it is easy using existing YruRU algs.
> 
> I personally don't mind M moves in 2H or OH, yet prefer the solving approach of (CP)line > 3QB/belt > (EO)dM > SB to that of Roux.


I just don't see the benefit of solving the belt edges first. It maybe slightly improves recognition, but it seems like your movecount and ergonomics both get a lot worse.


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 22, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> I just don't see the benefit of solving the belt edges first. It maybe slightly improves recognition, but it seems like your movecount and ergonomics both get a lot worse.



We are getting off topic here, but I am of the opinion that it hugely improves recognition.

There's no way you are going to instantly 1-look EO if you follow YruRU: there's 8 total edges (including 2 belt edges which can be ambiguous when viewed from only one side), and only 3 edges are entirely visible without rotating; pEO extension does provide a very slight improvement over LEOR EO, but EO is still (by far) the weakest step in each of these methods. In each of these methods, a great deal of lookahead and prediction are required to perform EO at such an early stage.

Solving the belt edges (and influencing DR) sets up a cube state identical to Roux LSE, and I don't think there is a valid argument to be made about the movecount or ergonomics of Roux in 2H or OH.

Even so, this is only 1 of 3 possible routes for EO that I suggested. (It also happens to be the one I prefer.) Solving a half belt or 3QB are also perfectly viable approaches that avoid <MS> and still allow for different transpositional possibilities.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 22, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> Mehta EO while preserving CP seems a lot worse to me. How do you do it?


I do belt into EO currently
My EO algs:
L: r U R' U R U2 r'
line: R U R' U' R' r U R U' r'
dot: R2 U2 S' U S R2

I'll gen rRUM EOLE algs soon tho


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I do belt into EO currently
> My EO algs:
> L: r U R' U R U2 r'
> line: R U R' U' R' r U R U' r'
> ...



S moves with ring or pinky?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> S moves with ring or pinky?


index(but it results in some nasty gripshifts)


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> index(but it results in some nasty gripshifts)


Which is the reason why I don't like S moves in my solves. (They are SWAG though) I also have a problem with my 3x3 that it is too flexible so I have a tight setting which prevents smooth s move fingertricks.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 24, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Which is the reason why I don't like S moves in my solves. (They are SWAG though) I also have a problem with my 3x3 that it is too flexible so I have a tight setting which prevents smooth s move fingertricks.


Yeah but I'm talking about S moves OH. S moves 2H are very important fingertricks for Mehta imo.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 24, 2021)

oh yeah I got this 12.90 and I forgot to post it lol

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-24
single: 12.90

Time List:
1. 12.90 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 D F2 L2 U R2 F' R' U2 R B2 U' R2 B2

ACN:
R' U' B2 U2 B' F' //FB
u' R2 u' R U R' E2 R' //3QB
u R' F R F' U2 S' U S //EOLE
R2 U2 R2 U S' U2 S //TDR
D R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' //OCLL
x z R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R //PLL
51 STM/12.90= 3.95 TPS

CubeDB:


12.90 - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool



Finally!! An efficient 12!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 24, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-24
avg of 5: 33.68

Time List:
1. 33.64 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' B' R' F2 D2 U'
2. 34.16 R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U R U2 F2 R' F2 R F' R B' U
3. (31.71) D2 R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 R' B2 R B F2 U R' B'
4. (36.07) D2 B U2 F D2 U2 L2 F L2 B' D2 R' D' U R' U2 F L B
5. 33.25 D2 B2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 F' L2 F2 D' U' F' D2 U' F' R B' L' R'

OH PB Ao5(with Mehta-2GR)
@Cuberstache can I get a leaderboard update?

also:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-24
avg of 12: 36.26(update on the leaderboard pls)

Time List:
1. 37.70 F D2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' D' B' L' B2 R' D R2 D U2 
2. 36.63 D' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L D' L U' L2 B' U' F' D B' 
3. 37.94 F' L' F D' L U' R L2 F' D' R2 D R2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 
4. 34.23 F' D2 F L2 B R2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D L' B' U' F2 R' F 
5. (42.36) L F2 R2 F2 L B2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R F' D L' D2 R B2 F2 L2 F' 
6. 39.61 D2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 L R2 F2 L2 R' U' B' R' D' L B2 L2 B F' L' 
7. 39.39 B' U L' U' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F R' D2 U' L' B' D 
8. 33.64 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' B' R' F2 D2 U' 
9. 34.16 R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U R U2 F2 R' F2 R F' R B' U 
10. (31.71) D2 R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 R' B2 R B F2 U R' B' 
11. 36.07 D2 B U2 F D2 U2 L2 F L2 B' D2 R' D' U R' U2 F L B 
12. 33.25 D2 B2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 F' L2 F2 D' U' F' D2 U' F' R B' L' R'

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-24
avg of 25: 36.84

Time List:
1. 36.08 L2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 L' R2 D2 R' F' R2 D' B F' D U B F' 
2. 38.62 U' L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' L D' L U2 B' R U' L' D' 
3. 34.98 F' L2 F' L2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B' D B F2 D' L' B U F2 D' 
4. (45.11) D' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U R' B' F D2 R2 D' L' U2 L U' 
5. (32.73) L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' U2 B2 D2 R D' R B' 
6. 35.84 D' L F R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B L' U2 R B D2 F2 R 
7. 37.42 U L F2 D' F U' R2 D U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L U2 L' F' 
8. (43.90) F L2 F D2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 F L' R F' D2 R U' L2 D2 R' B2 
9. 34.82 D R2 U L F' D2 L D B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 D' F' R2 
10. 39.09 D B2 R F' U2 F R2 D2 B R2 F R2 U2 F' U' F' U2 R' U L2 R2 
11. 34.60 D B D2 B L2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 B U R2 D L' F2 R2 F' D' 
12. 37.70 F D2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' D' B' L' B2 R' D R2 D U2 
13. 36.63 D' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L D' L U' L2 B' U' F' D B' 
14. 37.94 F' L' F D' L U' R L2 F' D' R2 D R2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 
15. 34.23 F' D2 F L2 B R2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D L' B' U' F2 R' F 
16. 42.36 L F2 R2 F2 L B2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R F' D L' D2 R B2 F2 L2 F' 
17. 39.61 D2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 L R2 F2 L2 R' U' B' R' D' L B2 L2 B F' L' 
18. 39.39 B' U L' U' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F R' D2 U' L' B' D 
19. 33.64 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' B' R' F2 D2 U' 
20. 34.16 R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U R U2 F2 R' F2 R F' R B' U 
21. (31.71) D2 R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 R' B2 R B F2 U R' B' 
22. 36.07 D2 B U2 F D2 U2 L2 F L2 B' D2 R' D' U R' U2 F L B 
23. 33.25 D2 B2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 F' L2 F2 D' U' F' D2 U' F' R B' L' R' 
24. 40.11 B2 L' B2 R2 D U R2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B U2 L' F' D' R' B2 
25. 37.01 B2 U2 L U2 B D2 F' U2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 L F2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-24
avg of 50: 39.47

Time List:
1. 36.30 R' B' L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U B' R2 D F2 L' R2 B' 
2. 41.57 L2 B2 U R' D2 B' U' F U' F R2 F R2 U2 F' U2 D2 B R2 
3. 44.55 L D2 F U2 B' U2 F L2 B' L2 F R2 D R D2 L2 D2 U2 F' L' 
4. 37.70 U2 D' R B' L2 F L F2 B2 D F2 U' L2 U' D2 L2 U' L2 B L' F 
5. 44.83 D2 L2 D2 F L2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 F L2 U B' R' D2 F2 U2 R2 D' R' 
6. (30.57) U2 L' U' D F L D2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' B' U2 
7. 37.87 B2 D' L2 F2 R' B2 R B2 R B2 U2 R' D U2 R2 B' L2 B L 
8. (50.08) B2 L2 B' R2 U2 F R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B U2 L B' F' D' L' U 
9. (51.37) F2 L' F U L B' U' R' F' R' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 
10. 46.28 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D R' D L R' F' R B L' D2 L' 
11. 44.14 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L F2 L' B2 F2 R2 B L F2 U' F D L F D' 
12. 34.69 D2 R2 L D F' R' B2 L2 D F D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 L2 B' 
13. 41.07 U2 F B' D F B2 L' B F2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 U' 
14. 37.52 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 R' F2 R' D F' D' U B D' 
15. 39.93 U L B2 U2 B D2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 B U F' U B' D L' U2 B 
16. (48.88) L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D' B' L2 R F L' U B R2 
17. 47.47 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 U' L B2 U' B F' R' F' R' 
18. 48.78 U2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 R' B2 D2 F' L' F L2 R D' F' R' 
19. 43.24 D' L F L2 F L2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' U R' B F' L' R' 
20. 46.68 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U R F2 D L2 F D' U2 F' R2 
21. 34.11 B2 D' F' B2 L U2 D B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 F R2 B2 L2 D R 
22. 48.30 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D B2 R' U2 R B' F' U' B' R2 B2 L' 
23. 41.91 L D' F2 U B2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 B' D B' U' R' D F2 
24. 36.08 L2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 U2 L' R2 D2 R' F' R2 D' B F' D U B F' 
25. 38.62 U' L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' L D' L U2 B' R U' L' D' 
26. 34.98 F' L2 F' L2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F L2 B' D B F2 D' L' B U F2 D' 
27. 45.11 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U R' B' F D2 R2 D' L' U2 L U' 
28. (32.73) L2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' U2 B2 D2 R D' R B' 
29. 35.84 D' L F R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B L' U2 R B D2 F2 R 
30. 37.42 U L F2 D' F U' R2 D U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L U2 L' F' 
31. 43.90 F L2 F D2 F' U2 B2 F' L2 F L' R F' D2 R U' L2 D2 R' B2 
32. 34.82 D R2 U L F' D2 L D B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 D' F' R2 
33. 39.09 D B2 R F' U2 F R2 D2 B R2 F R2 U2 F' U' F' U2 R' U L2 R2 
34. 34.60 D B D2 B L2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 B U R2 D L' F2 R2 F' D' 
35. 37.70 F D2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' D' B' L' B2 R' D R2 D U2 
36. 36.63 D' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L D' L U' L2 B' U' F' D B' 
37. 37.94 F' L' F D' L U' R L2 F' D' R2 D R2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 
38. 34.23 F' D2 F L2 B R2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D L' B' U' F2 R' F 
39. 42.36 L F2 R2 F2 L B2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R F' D L' D2 R B2 F2 L2 F' 
40. 39.61 D2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 L R2 F2 L2 R' U' B' R' D' L B2 L2 B F' L' 
41. 39.39 B' U L' U' F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F R' D2 U' L' B' D 
42. 33.64 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' B' R' F2 D2 U' 
43. 34.16 R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U R U2 F2 R' F2 R F' R B' U 
44. (31.71) D2 R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 R' B2 R B F2 U R' B' 
45. 36.07 D2 B U2 F D2 U2 L2 F L2 B' D2 R' D' U R' U2 F L B 
46. 33.25 D2 B2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 F' L2 F2 D' U' F' D2 U' F' R B' L' R' 
47. 40.11 B2 L' B2 R2 D U R2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B U2 L' F' D' R' B2 
48. 37.01 B2 U2 L U2 B D2 F' U2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 L F2 
49. 39.01 L2 D F D2 B R2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 B' R D' L' D2 B L' F' R' 
50. 38.27 B2 L' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U R2 B' L2 B R B F' L

all PBs(with Mehta-2GR)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 26, 2021)

Holy... that was PB2 and my third-ever sub 15 average(iirc). 2 counting 13s and still a PB fail dammit.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 26, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-26
avg of 25: 17.61

Time List:
1. 17.53 D F' R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D' L B' D' B2 R2 F' D2 
2. 18.83 L' D' L F' U R2 L2 D R' D2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 
3. 19.67 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 R F2 U B F2 L' D F' U L' 
4. 17.64 F2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 B' D2 B R F' D' F' R D' F2 L 
5. 18.43 D' R' F R F' D' B F2 U F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 B' U2 
6. (15.45) L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D U2 F2 U' R' F' D' U L' B D2 B D' U2 
7. 18.54 F' U' R L2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 D2 U B2 U' L U R F D U' L' 
8. 17.54 F U' L F2 L' U2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F R U2 F2 L R2 U2 
9. 16.60 D R' U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' B F' L' D B2 D R D2 
10. (12.90) D' B2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 D F2 L2 U R2 F' R' U2 R B2 U' R2 B2 
11. 18.18 R2 F2 R F2 L D2 R U2 F2 L' B2 U2 B' U F' R B2 R U' F R' 
12. 18.11 B' D2 B2 D2 F D2 F R2 U2 B' D2 U' L F2 U' F R D' B' D' F2 
13. 17.77 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L' B R' F R D' B F D' B 
14. 19.07 D' R2 B' D2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 F R2 F R D' R2 F' D F' D B' 
15. (19.99) B2 D2 B' U2 R2 L' U' B2 L' D2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 F R2 B2 
16. 19.55 U' B2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 U2 B R U B2 L' B' L R' D 
17. 16.22 U2 L2 F' R' U' F' B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U R2 D' L2 D R' U' 
18. 15.99 B' U2 B' L2 U2 B L2 R2 B2 L2 B' D B R' B' F2 U R' U L R' 
19. 15.93 R2 F' D' F' R' F' L' F2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 F B2 R F' 
20. 18.48 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 R' U2 D' F2 D B R' F2 D2 B R2 
21. 16.89 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' U F' L U2 L R' U L D' R U 
22. 16.10 D R D' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U' R B' F' U L U R 
23. 17.01 F L2 R2 D U B2 D F2 R2 D R U2 B U L D L D R2 
24. (20.94) U B2 D L2 D U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 L' D R' B D2 U' F' D' U' 
25. 15.74 L2 F' U L' D2 R U D2 R F2 R U2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 B2




Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-26
avg of 50: 17.97

Time List:
1. 16.77 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 D2 F U2 L D' B L U' F2 
2. 19.27 R D2 R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F D2 F D2 L' F2 D F2 R B U2 L2 D 
3. 19.37 B L2 R2 D F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L' B F L2 D' L' F L' 
4. 19.32 U R B L2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 B L2 F' R B2 L2 D 
5. (20.62) L B2 L U2 R F2 L B2 U2 L F2 U F' D' U' F2 R' B F L B2 
6. 18.25 U' F' D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 D B2 D2 L2 F' L' D2 R2 D L D2 
7. 17.41 R' B R2 B D2 B' F' L2 F2 R2 D' B U2 R F D' R D' 
8. 19.20 L' D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D L2 F' R2 D2 F' R F2 L2 D 
9. (14.63) R' U F' B2 U R B' L2 U D2 B2 R' U2 L D2 L' D2 R2 F2 
10. 19.11 D L2 R2 B' R2 B' F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F L D' B F L U' L R2 D2 
11. 19.95 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F L2 R F L U2 F2 R' 
12. 16.00 D L2 U F2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L' B U L2 U2 L D2 L B' F' 
13. 17.30 F' U B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D F L' U2 L' D R B' F2 
14. 17.26 L2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' B R' D2 F R F' U' F2 
15. (20.07) R2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 B L F D B F R U2 B' 
16. 18.95 R2 U F2 B U2 L2 D' B L' B2 U' D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 
17. 19.12 R L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U L2 F' U L' F U F R F 
18. 18.40 B R L F U B2 R B U2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D F2 U F 
19. 17.97 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U B2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L' D B' U2 R F2 D B2 D2 
20. 17.79 U L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U F' R' D2 F U L' U L2 F' 
21. 18.06 R2 U L' U2 L' U2 B2 D2 L' F2 R U2 L2 D' U R2 B' R' U2 F 
22. 17.29 D2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 F D2 F L2 U2 R U2 R F2 D' L2 B' R2 D 
23. 16.44 U' L F' R B' L2 D' L2 F' R U2 L' D2 L F2 D2 L F2 L2 F2 B2 
24. 18.92 D R L' U L2 U' B' R U2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' U2 L D2 F2 R' D L 
25. 18.73 U2 B U2 B L2 B2 F' R2 B F2 R F2 L2 U B R2 D2 L2 D2 
26. 17.53 D F' R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D' L B' D' B2 R2 F' D2 
27. 18.83 L' D' L F' U R2 L2 D R' D2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 
28. 19.67 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 R F2 U B F2 L' D F' U L' 
29. 17.64 F2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 B' D2 B R F' D' F' R D' F2 L 
30. 18.43 D' R' F R F' D' B F2 U F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 B' U2 
31. (15.45) L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D U2 F2 U' R' F' D' U L' B D2 B D' U2 
32. 18.54 F' U' R L2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 D2 U B2 U' L U R F D U' L' 
33. 17.54 F U' L F2 L' U2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F R U2 F2 L R2 U2 
34. 16.60 D R' U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' B F' L' D B2 D R D2 
35. (12.90) D' B2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 D F2 L2 U R2 F' R' U2 R B2 U' R2 B2 
36. 18.18 R2 F2 R F2 L D2 R U2 F2 L' B2 U2 B' U F' R B2 R U' F R' 
37. 18.11 B' D2 B2 D2 F D2 F R2 U2 B' D2 U' L F2 U' F R D' B' D' F2 
38. 17.77 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L' B R' F R D' B F D' B 
39. 19.07 D' R2 B' D2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 F R2 F R D' R2 F' D F' D B' 
40. 19.99 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 L' U' B2 L' D2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 F R2 B2 
41. 19.55 U' B2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 U2 B R U B2 L' B' L R' D 
42. 16.22 U2 L2 F' R' U' F' B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U R2 D' L2 D R' U' 
43. 15.99 B' U2 B' L2 U2 B L2 R2 B2 L2 B' D B R' B' F2 U R' U L R' 
44. 15.93 R2 F' D' F' R' F' L' F2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 F B2 R F' 
45. 18.48 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 R' U2 D' F2 D B R' F2 D2 B R2 
46. 16.89 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' U F' L U2 L R' U L D' R U 
47. 16.10 D R D' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U' R B' F' U L U R 
48. 17.01 F L2 R2 D U B2 D F2 R2 D R U2 B U L D L D R2 
49. (20.94) U B2 D L2 D U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 L' D R' B D2 U' F' D' U' 
50. 15.74 L2 F' U L' D2 R U D2 R F2 R U2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 B2





Spoiler



Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-10-26
avg of 100: 18.53

Time List:
1. 18.36 F B2 L' D2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 L2 F2 U L U2 F R F D2 L' 
2. 22.64 D2 B U' R2 L' F' D F2 L2 F' L2 B2 L2 B R2 L2 U2 B2 R' U2 
3. 19.30 L B2 L2 U B R D L2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 F R2 D2 
4. 22.53 R2 D' R F' U F' L2 D' F' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 
5. 21.52 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U F2 R' B' F D' R B R2 U2 R' F2 
6. 19.13 R U B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U F R U' R' B2 R2 F2 R U 
7. (24.26) R' F' U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 R2 B U2 F' R' F' R2 D2 U2 F' R 
8. (23.41) D L2 B2 U L2 U B2 U' F2 U F2 U' L' B R F R' F U2 F' D 
9. 20.63 F' U R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U F2 B' U' L U R2 D' F' U 
10. 17.48 D2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 L U F D F L' F2 R2 
11. (25.84) B' D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 L R' F R U B R' U R' 
12. 20.81 D F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U B2 F2 D R U2 F' D2 L F D R' D' U' 
13. (23.38) U D F R L' F' L' F' L' F2 D2 F U2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 
14. 19.09 D' L F D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 F D R2 U2 L' U' B2 
15. 22.63 F' L' R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L B R U B U2 R 
16. 19.82 R F2 U F2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U L U' B D R2 U L2 B2 R2 
17. 19.98 B2 R F2 L' F2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 L' R' U B D2 F' R D' F2 L' U 
18. 20.44 L' F' R2 U L2 D F2 D2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' U L2 B' D2 L B2 U 
19. (24.67) B' L2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 D' L' F R2 D L F L2 U' 
20. 19.95 L U2 B' R F B2 L' D2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R' B 
21. 18.26 B2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 B' D2 U L2 U' B R' B R' 
22. 17.10 L' D2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L' B2 F R2 B D2 L' B 
23. 19.93 R' U L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' F2 R2 U2 B F R F2 D U' L B' D L2 
24. 21.07 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B D B' L D' R B2 F2 D' U2 
25. 15.50 U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 D' F2 R F' D2 B D U R' U2 B2 
26. 15.72 D' L' R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 L R' B' L' B' F' U' 
27. 17.29 D' F D2 F2 U R B' D2 R B2 L' D2 R D2 R2 U2 B L' 
28. 18.66 R' B' R' U' B2 R' D' F' D' F D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 D2 
29. 15.63 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F' D L2 B2 U R B' L D' 
30. 18.26 D B2 L2 U B2 D' U' L2 D B2 F2 L2 B' R' D2 R U B' F L2 B' 
31. 18.75 F2 R2 U2 B U2 B U2 R2 B L2 U2 L B2 D' B2 D L' R D' U 
32. 17.29 F B R' B2 U' R2 D R F B2 U2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 
33. 16.00 F L2 U2 F D2 F' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L' B' D R F D' R F D' 
34. 19.64 F' U R' F D B R F' D' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 
35. 19.09 U' L D' B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U L B' U' R' U2 F L' B2 
36. (14.34) D' B L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U' B R' U F L F 
37. 18.84 R B' R2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 D2 F' L B2 L' B2 D2 F' L2 
38. 18.92 D' F' U2 F2 D2 R U2 R2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' D' F' D' L F' U R2 
39. (12.17) U2 F2 L R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L R2 U2 D' L2 B2 U R' F' L2 R' B2 
40. 19.18 D L' U' R2 D B R L2 D R2 B L2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 B U2 F 
41. 19.31 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D U2 R2 D' L D B U2 F' U' B F2 L 
42. 19.11 D' R' U' R2 D2 F' L U F' U2 B2 U R2 U B2 D2 R2 D R2 U 
43. 17.24 R L U' D2 B U' D2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 
44. 16.46 B2 D L B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L' R2 U2 F' U' R B F' D L' F' 
45. 18.98 D' R' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D R' D' B' U B' L2 F2 
46. 20.00 F2 L' R2 F2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 B2 R2 B' D2 F R D U2 B' F 
47. 20.51 R' U' L' D B2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 D' U' B2 U' L' B L' F2 R D2 R' 
48. 17.04 B L2 F U R U2 R B U B2 U2 B2 L D2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 R2 
49. 17.85 F L2 D2 F' D2 B U2 B U2 B R D2 L D B L2 B U L' 
50. 19.87 D2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 B R2 B' F2 R2 F2 R' B2 R B D R D 
51. 16.77 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 D2 F U2 L D' B L U' F2 
52. 19.27 R D2 R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 F D2 F D2 L' F2 D F2 R B U2 L2 D 
53. 19.37 B L2 R2 D F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L' B F L2 D' L' F L' 
54. 19.32 U R B L2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 B L2 F' R B2 L2 D 
55. 20.62 L B2 L U2 R F2 L B2 U2 L F2 U F' D' U' F2 R' B F L B2 
56. 18.25 U' F' D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 D B2 D2 L2 F' L' D2 R2 D L D2 
57. 17.41 R' B R2 B D2 B' F' L2 F2 R2 D' B U2 R F D' R D' 
58. 19.20 L' D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D L2 F' R2 D2 F' R F2 L2 D 
59. (14.63) R' U F' B2 U R B' L2 U D2 B2 R' U2 L D2 L' D2 R2 F2 
60. 19.11 D L2 R2 B' R2 B' F2 D2 R2 F' L2 F L D' B F L U' L R2 D2 
61. 19.95 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 U' F L2 R F L U2 F2 R' 
62. 16.00 D L2 U F2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L' B U L2 U2 L D2 L B' F' 
63. 17.30 F' U B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D F L' U2 L' D R B' F2 
64. 17.26 L2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' B R' D2 F R F' U' F2 
65. 20.07 R2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' U2 B L F D B F R U2 B' 
66. 18.95 R2 U F2 B U2 L2 D' B L' B2 U' D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 
67. 19.12 R L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U L2 F' U L' F U F R F 
68. 18.40 B R L F U B2 R B U2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D F2 U F 
69. 17.97 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U B2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L' D B' U2 R F2 D B2 D2 
70. 17.79 U L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U F' R' D2 F U L' U L2 F' 
71. 18.06 R2 U L' U2 L' U2 B2 D2 L' F2 R U2 L2 D' U R2 B' R' U2 F 
72. 17.29 D2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 F D2 F L2 U2 R U2 R F2 D' L2 B' R2 D 
73. 16.44 U' L F' R B' L2 D' L2 F' R U2 L' D2 L F2 D2 L F2 L2 F2 B2 
74. 18.92 D R L' U L2 U' B' R U2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' U2 L D2 F2 R' D L 
75. 18.73 U2 B U2 B L2 B2 F' R2 B F2 R F2 L2 U B R2 D2 L2 D2 
76. 17.53 D F' R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D' L B' D' B2 R2 F' D2 
77. 18.83 L' D' L F' U R2 L2 D R' D2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 
78. 19.67 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 R F2 U B F2 L' D F' U L' 
79. 17.64 F2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 B' D2 B R F' D' F' R D' F2 L 
80. 18.43 D' R' F R F' D' B F2 U F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 B' U2 
81. (15.45) L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D U2 F2 U' R' F' D' U L' B D2 B D' U2 
82. 18.54 F' U' R L2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 D2 U B2 U' L U R F D U' L' 
83. 17.54 F U' L F2 L' U2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F R U2 F2 L R2 U2 
84. 16.60 D R' U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' B F' L' D B2 D R D2 
85. (12.90) D' B2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 D F2 L2 U R2 F' R' U2 R B2 U' R2 B2 
86. 18.18 R2 F2 R F2 L D2 R U2 F2 L' B2 U2 B' U F' R B2 R U' F R' 
87. 18.11 B' D2 B2 D2 F D2 F R2 U2 B' D2 U' L F2 U' F R D' B' D' F2 
88. 17.77 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L' B R' F R D' B F D' B 
89. 19.07 D' R2 B' D2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 F R2 F R D' R2 F' D F' D B' 
90. 19.99 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 L' U' B2 L' D2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 F R2 B2 
91. 19.55 U' B2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 U2 B R U B2 L' B' L R' D 
92. 16.22 U2 L2 F' R' U' F' B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U R2 D' L2 D R' U' 
93. 15.99 B' U2 B' L2 U2 B L2 R2 B2 L2 B' D B R' B' F2 U R' U L R' 
94. 15.93 R2 F' D' F' R' F' L' F2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 F B2 R F' 
95. 18.48 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 R' U2 D' F2 D B R' F2 D2 B R2 
96. 16.89 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' U F' L U2 L R' U L D' R U 
97. 16.10 D R D' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U' R B' F' U L U R 
98. 17.01 F L2 R2 D U B2 D F2 R2 D R U2 B U L D L D R2 
99. 20.94 U B2 D L2 D U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 L' D R' B D2 U' F' D' U' 
100. 15.74 L2 F' U L' D2 R U D2 R F2 R U2 L' D2 B2 R' F2 B2



yoo I'm almost back at peak global!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm probably switching back to cubedesk


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 28, 2021)

did like 25 solves today
probably need another big session to get myself back to peak global
(meanwhile, I'll try beginner TDR out)

also, I've got exams coming in a week or so and immediately after that, irl school begins yay!
plus: I can be a bit more organized and get some more time to cube.
minus: I'll have to focus more on studies because my 10th grade finals are just 18-20 weeks away.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 30, 2021)

Wow I'm having a good week!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 30, 2021)

yay!!
also drilled T ZBLL(and used ZBLL a lot today)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 30, 2021)

awesome improvement!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 31, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> awesome improvement!


thank you!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 1, 2021)

yay PB ao12


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 1, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-01
single: 11.56

Time List:
1. 11.56 U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L' F R' U2 B' L' B' R

PB fail smh(locked up on PLL)




lowered the ao12
also sub 17 ao25 yay!


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-11-01
> single: 11.56
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Nice! If you tell me what the first time was, I'll add it to the leaderboard. It's not currently visible.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 2, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> Nice! If you tell me what the first time was, I'll add it to the leaderboard. It's not currently visible.


Yeah it was a 17.06


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 3, 2021)

PB!! Also I'm back at peak global yay!!
but I've got exams next week rip


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> View attachment 17564
> PB!! Also I'm back at peak global yay!!
> but I've got exams next week rip


I went to update the leaderboard but...


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 4, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> I went to update the leaderboard but...
> View attachment 17565


Yeah I did that sorry!
(Btw I still have edit perms lol)


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 5, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Yeah I did that sorry!
> (Btw I still have edit perms lol)


Oooh, I see. Why did you ask me to update it before then?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 5, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> Oooh, I see. Why did you ask me to update it before then?


Sorry my bad I forgot about that.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 7, 2021)

@Cuberstache update pls


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> @Cuberstache update pls


Didn't we just talk about how you can update it yourself?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 7, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> Didn't we just talk about how you can update it yourself?


Yeah but I can't do that now because I can't access my laptop for a week(because of exams) and sheets on phone is a nightmare.


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Yeah but I can't do that now because I can't access my laptop for a week(because of exams) and sheets on phone is a nightmare.


Ok, I need the first solve of the ao12 again.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 9, 2021)

Cuberstache said:


> Ok, I need the first solve of the ao12 again.


yeah it was a 31.53 and sorry for the late reply lol


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> oh yeah, speaking of this, fully RU 6CO algs can be found here(along with a lot of other stuff that I intend to finish soon)



Have you genned <RU(S)> DCAL algs? I went to this page hoping that it would have CP-preserving DCAL but was very disappointed. (If you haven't yet, can I help?)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Have you genned <RU(S)> DCAL algs? I went to this page hoping that it would have CP-preserving DCAL but was very disappointed. (If you haven't yet, can I help?)


I'm like halfway through DCAL but I'll finish it later(I only have to clear some of the non-CP-preserving algs and gen RU(S) algs for some of those commutator cases). Thanks for offering me help, but I can manage this.

Speaking of this, CP-preserving EOLE algs are up on my sheet now. Some of the flipped cases(and some G cases iirc) might need some help because I found them by hand.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 16, 2021)

PBs


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 16, 2021)

oh yeah couldn't do a proper update before so I'll do it now

got a 15.14 3x3 ao5, 2.85 2x2 ao5

did the weekly comp(3x3 and 2x2)
2x2: 3.16 ao5 with 2 sub 3s yay!!
3x3: 15.34 ao5 with AN 11.26 PB2 SINGLE(on the 3rd scramble)!!!

also I think I'm sub 17 yay!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 19, 2021)

I tried to reduce the table abuse in my OH solves and it actually turned out to be really effective. How come did I not realize that getting good at OH is just fixing your turning lol?
also 17.05 ao100 yay(and 16.53 ao50)!!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 21, 2021)

why am I nervous on cam?

also:

didn't do a lot of 3x3 today but finally sub 17 ao100!!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 29, 2021)

Ok so this update is kinda a bummer:
Offline school began 2 weeks ago, also I got my midterm grades which were all over the spectrum. 
I'm under a lot of pressure rn so I put off cubing to weekends so there goes my dream of becoming sub 15 before December 31 this year in the bin.

Well, I did get my 3x3 2H ao100 down to 16.83, 2x2 ao100 to 3.52 and 2x2 ao50 down to 3.34.
I'm getting a lot of sub 16 averages and a lot of sub 15 singles so that's a slight positive.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Ok so this update is kinda a bummer:
> Offline school began 2 weeks ago, also I got my midterm grades which were all over the spectrum.
> I'm under a lot of pressure rn so I put off cubing to weekends so there goes my dream of becoming sub 15 before December 31 this year in the bin.
> 
> ...


Sad. We all understand though. Cubing is good and all but it isn't worth your high school grades that can get you a job.

(Unless your serious about YT)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 30, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Sad. We all understand though. Cubing is good and all but it isn't worth your high school grades that can get you a job.


Thanks! 



CubeRed said:


> (Unless your serious about YT)


lol no I just do it for fun


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 30, 2021)

sorry double post

@Cuberstache please update the leaderboard(I'm on mobile currently and won't be on a laptop until the weekends)
here are my PBs:
Ao12: 16.03(lost the timelist because cubedesk isn't showing my PB averages properly)
Ao100: 16.82


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 4, 2021)

so I got a third of L down now yay!! 48 algs to go for full TUL!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 11, 2021)

Oh yeah I got a 33.52 ao5 in the weekly(which is PR obviously)

I'm starting to get more and more sub 30s

Also 180/216 TUL yay!!
3 more sets to go!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 12, 2021)

10.09 SUB 10 FAIL PB SINGLE - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool



YOOOOOOO WHAT THE-
(25th, maybe 26th(I've lost track)?)sub 10 fail but I'm pretty happy with this (Mehta) PB single!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 12, 2021)

FIRST SUB 16 AO12 WHOA WHAAAAAAT!!!!


first time's a 15.53 btw


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> View attachment 18030
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!
Also learn that ZBLL! It’s pretty easy to recognize imo and the alg is just a sune combo


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 12, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> Nice!
> Also learn that ZBLL! It’s pretty easy to recognize imo and the alg is just a sune combo


thanks, yeah I'll learn it right away! 

also, here's something

rolled the ao12 down to 15.62 and yay 16.61 ao100!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 12, 2021)

@Cuberstache could you update the ao12 and ao100 please?(I don't have time for it rn because I've got a test tomorrow)

Ao12: 15.62
Ao100: 16.61


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 15, 2021)

ok so I was looking back at my 5 Mehta users 1 scramble video where I had a crappy 60 move solution with an N perm(I actually had gotten a 13.68 with that lol).

anyway here's what I would do for that scramble today:

D2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B' U R' B' U2 R' F L B' F' R'
x2 y2
R B' R2 L U L u2 R'
U R F' U F R'
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R' U2 R2
u' F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F'
M2 U M' U2 M U M2
41 STM

which is 20 moves more efficient than what I did there

btw I got the last 36 L cases down over the last 3 days(which means *I now know full TUL ZBLL(216 algs)* yay!!)
My recall is pretty good but my executions are bad. I'll review and drill the algs on a physical cube over the next 2-3 months and hopefully make them useful in my solves.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm gonna confess: I've been lazy in planning FB/FB+1. Most of the time, I would plan a square and wing it.

BUT, today I forced myself to plan full FB/FB+1 in inspection.
Still didn't yield any major results though but the minor results that I'm getting are actually pretty good.

Trying to do more and more deliberate practice instead of spamming solves since I don't have that much time anymore.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 26, 2021)

*14.17*12.46, 17.97, 13.36, 15.12, 14.04(PB avg in weekly comp)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 27, 2021)

I finished full EOLE finally!!(thanks to trainyu yay!!)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 1, 2022)

It's Jan 1 2022, 6:10 AM IST at the time of writing this

Here's a short summary of the year:
Overall, 2021 has been a very cool year.
I switched to Mehta on Jan 14 and haven't looked back ever since.
I got down from 45s to nearly sub 16 within a year with a pretty uncommon method which to me is a pretty cool accomplishment.
I got back into OH and went from 90s to low 30s.
I know full CLL and am close to sub 3 2x2 which is pretty cool.

So, 2021 was pretty fun, let's hope 2022 will be the same. Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 4, 2022)

uhh this post may be a bit of a bummer but....
I've decided to switch to APB.
After @Athefre's post about the RBLL systems, I was divided between APB and Mehta. 
APB to me seems a lot more better than Mehta and I feel like I can use a lot more ZBLL without learning 350 algs for TDR. I'll start learning LXS first and hopefully, I should be able to get back to and beat Mehta times in about half a year.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 4, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> uhh this post may be a bit of a bummer but....
> I've decided to switch to APB.
> After @Athefre's post about the RBLL systems, I was divided between APB and Mehta.
> APB to me seems a lot more better than Mehta and I feel like I can use a lot more ZBLL without learning 350 algs for TDR. I'll start learning LXS first and hopefully, I should be able to get back to and beat Mehta times in about half a year.


Have fun!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 5, 2022)

Day 0 and 1 of APB(yesterday was day 0):
I learnt the LXS cases where the DFR corner is solved and the cases which have the DR edge solved(AKA TDRs).
I'm pretty sure I know over 60/116 LXS cases(30 of them are basically F2L cases)
Will learn the solved EOPair cases tomorrow.
Also I'm probably getting my first jab tomorrow so I'm excited for that.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 7, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Day 0 and 1 of APB(yesterday was day 0):
> I learnt the LXS cases where the DFR corner is solved and the cases which have the DR edge solved(AKA TDRs).
> I'm pretty sure I know over 60/116 LXS cases(30 of them are basically F2L cases)
> Will learn the solved EOPair cases tomorrow.
> Also I'm probably getting my first jab tomorrow so I'm excited for that.


APB method sounds exciting.

All the best for your first jab. Good work. Everyone else take your vaccines.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 7, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> It's Jan 1 2022, 6:10 AM IST at the time of writing this
> 
> Here's a short summary of the year:
> Overall, 2021 has been a very cool year.
> ...


Happy new year. I am sad that comps in India have been cancelled and we have to wait for the recently started 3rd wave to finish.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 7, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Happy new year. I am sad that comps in India have been cancelled and we have to wait for the recently started 3rd wave to finish.


ahh it sucks, hope this third wave goes away soon


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 7, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Happy new year. I am sad that comps in India have been cancelled and we have to wait for the recently started 3rd wave to finish.


Yes lol. I was looking forward to my first comp and then third wave happened


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 8, 2022)

I hope we get over with the third wave soon. My patience is wearing out, I want WCA comps in India period.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 8, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> I hope we get over with the third wave soon. My patience is wearing out, I want WCA comps in India period.


ME TOO!!!!!!!! BTW I got vaccinated today. First dose.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 10, 2022)

Ok so after a week of delays, I got jabbed today. So far I feel a tinging sensation in my arm, nothing more.
Btw I learnt Pi 2GLL yesterday!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 18, 2022)

I should have posted this 2 days ago but whatever

I did 108 solves with APB and here are the results

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-18
solves/total: 108/108

single
best: 18.13
worst: 38.85

mean of 3
current: 25.98 (σ = 2.67)
best: 23.20 (σ = 4.87)

avg of 5
current: 25.53 (σ = 2.31)
best: 23.49 (σ = 1.95)

avg of 12
current: 25.30 (σ = 2.17)
best: 24.59 (σ = 2.79)

avg of 25
current: 25.76 (σ = 2.06)
best: 25.76 (σ = 2.06)

avg of 50
current: 26.61 (σ = 2.59)
best: 26.46 (σ = 2.73)

avg of 100
current: 27.87 (σ = 3.10)
best: 27.87 (σ = 3.10)

Average: 27.94 (σ = 3.10)
Mean: 28.04

Time List:
29.02, 28.86, 30.98, 33.93, 25.21, 22.26, 25.58, 35.44, 30.42, 27.52, 36.65, 25.66, 28.90, 25.26, 32.42, 25.09, 38.85, 25.27, 29.58, 23.52, 30.03, 36.02, 29.79, 33.08, 30.99, 30.32, 22.69, 29.86, 32.94, 26.27, 28.18, 32.96, 34.41, 29.73, 26.89, 37.40, 34.99, 30.30, 29.31, 26.80, 30.80, 28.02, 30.71, 31.52, 26.37, 36.53, 31.36, 29.21, 23.37, 25.40, 31.67, 28.46, 27.58, 26.25, 25.92, 28.66, 19.32, 21.61, 29.29, 25.66, 28.37, 21.66, 26.85, 21.87, 22.94, 25.66, 22.57, 29.67, 30.55, 18.13, 26.82, 27.73, 28.31, 27.48, 33.50, 29.19, 30.44, 26.22, 28.71, 31.30, 28.48, 28.90, 32.32, 25.32, 24.84, 25.44, 30.71, 24.03, 25.68, 23.57, 23.65, 30.38, 27.31, 24.57, 25.59, 33.48, 24.17, 29.60, 22.11, 27.74, 26.89, 22.94, 24.82, 21.91, 26.39, 27.74, 27.29, 22.91


lost the scrambles except for PB sorry


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-01-16
single: 18.13

Time List:
1. 18.13 D2 B' D2 B F2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 F U' R' D B D B2 F R' U2

z2 y //inspection
UD' R' U' R D R2 U' M' U' M U2 r' F //FB
r U' r2 U2 r U' r' //dM
R' //pair setup
U' R F R U R' U' F' //EOPair
U R U2 R' U R U R' //LXS
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R U D' //ZBLL
//could have done the wide move alg to skip AUF but it's inconsistent for me so nope
54 STM

I actually didn't expect to be sub 30 right from day 1 lol.
btw I know full LXS and solved EOPair and can mirror them to the back easily


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 5, 2022)

Alright it's finally time to make this post.....

So, after a 4 month break until the first half of April, I came back to cubing, with APB as my main method. I got bored and decided to switch things up.
Hence, I switched back to CFOP and got down to a global average of low 19-high 18. 5 days into CFOP, my CStimer session cleared unexpectedly, which then made me switch methods.....again. Now, 10 days and almost a 1000 solves into ZZ(with a 4 day break in between), I'm averaging mid 17 with a 17.58 ao200 which isn't too far off what I used to average with Mehta.
As for OH, I switched to LEOR and now average around 32-33 with a 32.66 ao100. I also got a 27.83 PB ao5 in the weekly comp



Spoiler: 3x3



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-05
solves/total: 958/958

single
best: 12.60
worst: 43.68

mean of 3
current: 18.14 (σ = 2.76)
best: 14.66 (σ = 1.88)

avg of 5
current: 16.94 (σ = 1.79)
best: 15.54 (σ = 0.67)

avg of 12
current: 16.45 (σ = 1.34)
best: 16.31 (σ = 1.12)

avg of 25
current: 16.70 (σ = 1.38)
best: 16.41 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 50
current: 17.42 (σ = 1.57)
best: 17.25 (σ = 1.38)

avg of 100
current: 17.56 (σ = 1.48)
best: 17.40 (σ = 1.36)

avg of 200
current: 17.56 (σ = 1.44)
best: 17.56 (σ = 1.44)

avg of 500
current: 18.58 (σ = 1.59)
best: 18.58 (σ = 1.60)





Spoiler: OH



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-05
solves/total: 217/217

single
best: 20.91
worst: 46.48

mean of 3
current: 30.30 (σ = 4.05)
best: 26.21 (σ = 5.02)

avg of 5
current: 30.67 (σ = 1.89)
best: 28.29 (σ = 2.25)

avg of 12
current: 30.88 (σ = 2.11)
best: 30.69 (σ = 2.34)

avg of 25
current: 32.17 (σ = 2.37)
best: 30.96 (σ = 2.79)

avg of 50
current: 31.94 (σ = 2.36)
best: 31.79 (σ = 2.59)

avg of 100
current: 32.66 (σ = 2.93)
best: 32.66 (σ = 2.93)

avg of 200
current: 34.47 (σ = 3.24)
best: 34.47 (σ = 3.24)



as for 2x2, I rarely do it lol

ZBLL progress: I do remember full TUL yay!! I'm revising and learning better algs for all the cases I know and I actually can kinda execute most of TUL in solves.


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2022)

here's some progress:



Spoiler: 2H



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-26
avg of 5: 13.90

Time List:
1177. 10.08 L' F' R U' B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' F2 U2 L' F2 D F' R2 D'
1178. 14.20 U F2 U' F D F' B2 L' F R L U2 D2 F2 L D2 L U2 F2 L
1179. 15.86 R B2 L' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 D' R2 B L D B F' L' D'
1180. 12.57 D2 B D' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U' L D' L2 F U L2 R
1181. 14.94 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D F L2 B L' U' B' U2 B2 L

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-26
avg of 12: 14.49

Time List:
1177. 10.08 L' F' R U' B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' F2 U2 L' F2 D F' R2 D'
1178. 14.20 U F2 U' F D F' B2 L' F R L U2 D2 F2 L D2 L U2 F2 L
1179. 15.86 R B2 L' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 D' R2 B L D B F' L' D'
1180. 12.57 D2 B D' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U' L D' L2 F U L2 R
1181. 14.94 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D F L2 B L' U' B' U2 B2 L
1182. 13.19 L R2 U2 B' U2 B R2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 R' F D2 L U R' F2 U'
1183. 15.03 L D' B L2 B' R2 B R2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 F L F U' L U L2 B'
1184. 14.80 L2 B U2 B' U2 F' L2 F U2 F2 U L B D2 F2 L2 U B2 R'
1185. 15.94 D' U2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L' F2 D' B2 L' F' D F2 D' U'
1186. 15.48 D B2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 B' D' F D' R' F L' U B2
1187. 14.15 D B U2 D' F U R' F B2 L' D2 B2 R2 L F2 D2 F2 L' U2
1188. 14.66 R2 F' R' F D' L U B U F L2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 U2 B2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-26
avg of 50: 16.49

Time List:
1151. 16.32 L2 B D' B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 D' L2 U' B2 L B2 F2 D2 B' D' U
1152. 19.92 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 B' F' U' L B2 L2 R' U'
1153. 17.00 D' F L2 F2 L U2 R U2 B2 U2 R F2 D B2 D' F R D2 F
1154. 17.88 B2 U F' B R2 L F L' U L' D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L D2 B2 L'
1155. 16.20 L' B2 D' F2 R D F' R' U2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U F2 R'
1156. 17.01 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B' U R' F2 U2 B L R U'
1157. 18.02 U L2 D F2 R L' D' F U2 L2 F2 L F2 R F2 D2 R F2 L U2 D'
1158. 19.29 L' U' D2 B2 L' D2 L2 U2 R B2 D' F L' R' F D2
1159. 14.60 F L2 F D2 B R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F D2 L D' U' B' D2 F2 R2 D2
1160. 16.09 B R2 U2 F R2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 F' U B U2 R' U' B2 L D R2
1161. 17.77 U L D' U' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U L2 F2 B D' R' U' B2 R F L'
1162. 15.53 U L2 R B' R2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 F D' B R2 F' R D2 B2
1163. 16.43 R B U F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U B' U' L2 U2 R D' R'
1164. 17.09 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 R B R2 B U' B L2 D2
1165. 17.86 F U' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L D R' B' D' B R F'
1166. 19.33 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F L2 R U' B' L' B L2 B U' F'
1167. 19.51 L B' L' D2 F U F U F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D L' F2
1168. 21.83 L2 D B2 U F2 L2 D2 U R2 U R2 F R D R U B L B' D' F2
1169. 13.64 B2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' B U R U L' D' L' U2 F R'
1170. 16.68 U' B D B2 R U D2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 R' F2
1171. 19.96 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 L F D L' B F2 L F' U2 F'
1172. 16.67 U F2 L' B' D' L D' B2 D2 L2 F L2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 D' B
1173. 16.77 L' F2 D2 R F2 D2 F2 L B2 L' U2 R2 F U L2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 U
1174. 18.21 F' R F U L' U L' U D' F R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 R2
1175. 18.31 F D' U2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 R' D R' F2 L2 R B' F2
1176. 18.56 B2 R D2 L' F2 D2 L F2 R' U2 B2 R2 D B' L2 R' U L' U F R
1177. 10.08 L' F' R U' B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' F2 U2 L' F2 D F' R2 D'
1178. 14.20 U F2 U' F D F' B2 L' F R L U2 D2 F2 L D2 L U2 F2 L
1179. 15.86 R B2 L' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D F2 D' R2 B L D B F' L' D'
1180. 12.57 D2 B D' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U' L D' L2 F U L2 R
1181. 14.94 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D F L2 B L' U' B' U2 B2 L
1182. 13.19 L R2 U2 B' U2 B R2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 R' F D2 L U R' F2 U'
1183. 15.03 L D' B L2 B' R2 B R2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 F L F U' L U L2 B'
1184. 14.80 L2 B U2 B' U2 F' L2 F U2 F2 U L B D2 F2 L2 U B2 R'
1185. 15.94 D' U2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L' F2 D' B2 L' F' D F2 D' U'
1186. 15.48 D B2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 B' D' F D' R' F L' U B2
1187. 14.15 D B U2 D' F U R' F B2 L' D2 B2 R2 L F2 D2 F2 L' U2
1188. 14.66 R2 F' R' F D' L U B U F L2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 U2 B2
1189. 17.93 U' F2 L B2 L R D2 B2 F2 R' B2 R2 F' U F' D' L F' R'
1190. 17.98 B2 F2 R U2 L' F2 R D2 U2 R' F2 D2 F' L U L' F' R' F' U2
1191. 13.75 U R2 F2 D R' F2 D F2 R' D2 R2 B' R2 F R2 U2 F D2 F D2
1192. 13.95 R2 D2 L U2 R U2 L F2 L' D2 F2 R2 U' B F2 R2 U F' D U R2
1193. 16.91 F L2 R2 U2 B L2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 F U' L' B U2 B2 F' R2 F2
1194. 16.97 R' F U B' R2 F' U R' L2 U' F2 U F2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 L2
1195. 14.71 L F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D L2 R D U' R D' B2
1196. 16.40 L2 B U2 F' L' D F B' R U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U' D2 B2 D
1197. 20.62 B U B' D2 F' D2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 F' L' U' B R2 U' L B'
1198. 14.88 U L2 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' L' R B U' F R' D' L U' L
1199. 16.25 U' B' R' F D F2 D F' B2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F
1200. 15.91 L' F D2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 F R2 D F D R' U B' R' B

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-26
avg of 100: 16.91





Spoiler: OH



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-26
avg of 5: 23.85

Time List:
421. 28.23 F2 D' U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 L B' F L R' F' L2 R' D U2
422. 24.69 U' R' L2 B L2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 B U2 R2 U L F' D' L F2 R2
423. 23.52 D' F' L' B' L2 D B L2 B2 R F2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 R B'
424. 23.33 D U2 B L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 L D' B U L' U2 L2 R2
425. 18.36 D2 B' L2 B L2 R2 B U2 L2 F' U' B U2 L F2 D2 B F' D' R

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-26
avg of 12: 25.28

Time List:
439. 21.17 F2 D L2 D' U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U F L D' B2 L2 U B2 D R2 F
440. 28.75 F' L F L2 F R2 B' D2 B' L2 D L' U R' F' L2 D' F2
441. 19.38 B2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 L F' U2 L' U' R2 F D B F2 R
442. 29.55 U' B' L' U2 B2 F2 L U2 F2 L' D2 U2 R2 D' B' F' D' L' B F' L2
443. 25.77 U' R2 D L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 R F D R' B R' U2 L' U F'
444. 24.77 B' U2 R' F U R' U L B F2 U2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 U B2 D F2 U
445. 21.36 D' F D2 B2 D2 L' R' F2 R' F2 U2 L2 B' U L' D U B U
446. 29.18 R2 D2 F2 L2 R F2 R' U2 L F2 U L' D F' L2 D' B R' D2 R
447. 21.56 F2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 F D R' U F R B' R' D' U
448. 28.94 U R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 U B2 R B' L D' R' B2 D2 F' D2 R
449. 27.91 D2 B R2 B D R U2 L' B' R2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 F
450. 23.42 R2 B2 U R2 D L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' B' L B F D B D F2 U' F2

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-26
avg of 25: 26.18

Time List:
423. 23.52 D' F' L' B' L2 D B L2 B2 R F2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 R B'
424. 23.33 D U2 B L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 L D' B U L' U2 L2 R2
425. 18.36 D2 B' L2 B L2 R2 B U2 L2 F' U' B U2 L F2 D2 B F' D' R
426. 29.04 R2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 U F' R' B D2 U2 R' U R
427. 25.93 U F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 D L' D2 F U' F L B L2 F
428. 22.49 U R' L2 F' D2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 F D2 F2 L B2 D' B2 U2 L2 B'
429. 25.78 F D L' U L D L2 B R D2 F2 R F2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 L2
430. 28.79 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 B L' D2 F2 U' L' B2 D' U'
431. 29.66 L' U' D' L U' F2 D L2 F L2 U2 D2 F2 B' U2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L
432. 25.55 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L R' F' L B' L2 R2 U2 F
433. 28.32 U2 L2 F D2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 B F' U B' D' L' U2 R B D' U B2
434. 28.95 U' B2 D2 F D2 B L2 B R2 F' U2 R2 D' R F2 U F' L F2 D2
435. 28.88 D' F U R F' L2 B L F2 U D2 L2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 D L' B2
436. 31.50 F L2 B L2 B D2 L B' D R2 F L2 U2 F' R2 F D2 R2 F L2 F'
437. 28.75 B2 U R2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' L' B2 R B' L2 D2 B2 L U
438. 28.44 L' F R' D B' D2 B D' L2 D L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 B2 U' B2 L U
439. 21.17 F2 D L2 D' U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U F L D' B2 L2 U B2 D R2 F
440. 28.75 F' L F L2 F R2 B' D2 B' L2 D L' U R' F' L2 D' F2
441. 19.38 B2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 L F' U2 L' U' R2 F D B F2 R
442. 29.55 U' B' L' U2 B2 F2 L U2 F2 L' D2 U2 R2 D' B' F' D' L' B F' L2
443. 25.77 U' R2 D L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 R F D R' B R' U2 L' U F'
444. 24.77 B' U2 R' F U R' U L B F2 U2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 U B2 D F2 U
445. 21.36 D' F D2 B2 D2 L' R' F2 R' F2 U2 L2 B' U L' D U B U
446. 29.18 R2 D2 F2 L2 R F2 R' U2 L F2 U L' D F' L2 D' B R' D2 R
447. 21.56 F2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 F D R' U F R B' R' D' U

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-26
avg of 50: 26.85

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-26
avg of 100: 27.17

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-26
avg of 200: 27.72



all PBs


----------

